# *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك



## mekhael malak (22 يناير 2008)

*طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول            مهاجرين مسلمين
          أحزاب أوروبية يمينية تطلق منظمة جديدة ضد "أسلمة" القارة







* أعلن عدد من الأحزاب اليمينية المتطرفة من دول أوروبية            عديدة، عن تأسيس منظمة جديدة تهدف إلى *           مكافحة "الأسلمة" في القارة الأوروبية،*            وتم إعلان المنظمة الجديدة -التي حملت اسم *           "المدن ضد الأسلمة"*- من مدينة "انفر"            الساحلية ببلجيكا، والتي تضم جالية كبيرة من المهاجرين المسلمين.

          قدم المنظمة الجديدة رئيس حزب "المصلحة الفلامنكية" فيليب ديوينتر، ورئيس            حزب "اف بي او" النمسوي هاينز كريستيان ستراسي، ورئيس حركة "الزاس ابور"            الإقليمية الفرنسية روبرت سبيلر، كما وشارك أيضا في إطلاق المنظمة ممثلون            للحزب اليميني الألماني "داي ريبوبليكانر" وللحزب الوطني البريطاني            (بريتيش ناشيونال بارتي) ولأحزاب إيطالية ودنماركية. وقال المسؤول في حزب            "المصلحة الفلامنكية" برت ديبي " *يجب وقف            افتتاح مساجد في مدن مثل انفير، يجب وقف وصول مهاجرين مسلمين وعلى            المتاجر الإسلامية أن تحترم القانون البلجيكي على صعيد الصحة أو القوانين            الاجتماعية، وإلا فلتغلق أبوابها".* وأشار            إلى أن تحركات مماثلة ستنظم خلال الأشهر المقبلة في روتردام (هولندا)            وباريس ولندن ومدريد. ..... 

:59::new5::59::new5::59::new5::59:​


----------



## christ.c (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

الهدوء قبل عاصفة محبة المسيح


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## assyrian girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:
thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## mekhael malak (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*شكرا ليكم كتير علي مشاركتكم في الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم و خدمتكم ​*


----------



## elkenzyase (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

اخيرا فاقو بس يريت ميكونش فات الاوان 
وتفشي السرطان المدمر


----------



## fadywolf (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

ههههههههههههههه
مرضى فعلا 
بدايات الحقد المقدس بدأت يا مسيحيين و فين بقى حرية العبادة و التعبير ولا نسيتوها؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههه


----------



## kimo14th (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*



fadywolf قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> مرضى فعلا
> بدايات الحقد المقدس بدأت يا مسيحيين و فين بقى حرية العبادة و التعبير ولا نسيتوها؟؟؟؟
> ههههههههههه




اليس دينكم يقول العين بالعين

لماذا تعترض انت وكل اخوتك على الغرب فى تصرفاته مع الاسلام بينما تفعلوا ماهو اكثر قذارة منهم فى مسيحى الشرق

هل توافقوا على فتح الكنائس هنا
يريد البعض منكم انشاء مساجد باليونان والفاتيكان تشدقا بحرية المعتقدات بينما يرفض دينكم وترفضون اقامة الكنائس بالسعودية

اين هى حرية المعتقدات اذن


----------



## BITAR (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*اخيرا *
*ربنا يقويهم *
*فى مواجهه السرطان المدمر*
*الذى غزا بلدانهم الامنه*​


----------



## noraa (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*



fadywolf قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> مرضى فعلا
> بدايات الحقد المقدس بدأت يا مسيحيين و فين بقى حرية العبادة و التعبير ولا نسيتوها؟؟؟؟
> ههههههههههه



قبل  ما نضحك بسخرية  اوى كدة تقدر تقولى السعودية لية  مفيش مسيحين بيسفروها ولو حصل

بيقبضوا  عليهمن بحجة  نشر المسيحة 
ولى رد اخر  انتمش  بتقرا  النصحف ولا اية  ولا  داحل  تضحك ويس

 هى برضى الاية ( وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللّهِ يُكَفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلاَ تَقْعُدُواْ مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُواْ فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا مِّثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا ) سورة النساء ( 140 ) ، ( وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُواْ فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ وَإِمَّا يُنسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ فَلاَ تَقْعُدْ بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ ) سورة الأنعام ( 68 ) ؟ . 

دى مش من صحف[/FONT   اتمنى  ان  حضرتك  تعمل  بالاية  واتركونا وشاننا


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*يا أخيمش عارف يعني إيه أحزاب متطرفة ؟ هل عندما تقف منظمات أو أحزاب ضد الغباء والقتل والغوغائية الزفتسلامية تبقى متطرفة ، يعني عندما يتصدون للقذارة الإسلامية التي امتلأ بها العالم يكونون متطرفون ؟ وإلى التافه المدعو FADYWOLF فعلاً أنت من فصيلة الوولف ، لقد استغللتم الحريات أسوأ استغلال .. هل تطالب بحرية الأديان لكي تقتل وأنت مطمئن ؟ يا من تتحدث عن الحرية وأنت وأمثالك آخر من يتكلم عنها .. هل تعطونا حرية العبادة في بلادنا التي احتللتموها ؟ أم أنكم أيها الغوغاء تريدون الحرية من طرف واحد ؟ أوروبا فتحت لكم ابوابها كلاجئين ( هل تعرف معنى الكلمة ) فما كان منكم إلا التطاول على أصحاب البيت واتهامهم بالكفر ، أنتم أحط مخلوقات عرفتها البشرية .  *


----------



## fadywolf (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*تم حذف مشاركتك*
*لانك ليست في قسم حواري*
*ولا قسم التعارف*
*احترم القوانين*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*استفانوس*


----------



## peace_86 (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*1. الخبر جميل جداً، وإن دل على شيء فيدل على مدى ثقافة الشعب البلجيكي.. فكم من البلاد التي اصابتها الدمار والهلاك والإنفجارات كالولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا واستراليا من قبل الإسلاميين الذين لا يمكلون سوى أساليب التهديد والتوعيد والتحذير..

2. بلجيكا لا تريد سوى الإنصاف والعدل.. فالمسلمين المهاجرين الذي يهاجرون إلى تلك البلاد لا هم لهم سوى (كيف نأسلم الغرب) و(كيف نقضى على المسيحية) والسلاح الثاني لهم(بعد التفجيرات) هي كثرة التناسل وإنجاب أكبر عدد من الأطفال.. وقد قرأت ذلك بنفسي ما قاله أحد رؤساء الأحزاب الإسلامية في إحدى البلاد الأوربية بقوله: (أوروبا ستبصح مسلمة قريباً لكثرة المواليد)

3. المسلمون سيرون (كعادتهم) أن هذه عداوة موجهة ضد الإسلام والمسلمين، والحقيقة المؤسفة أن المسلمين لا يبالون ولا يستحون في قول ذلك.. ففي ببعض بلادهم تصادر الإنجيل والكتب المسيحية من قبل حكوماتهم.. ويمنع أحياناً لبس الصليب خوفاً على مشاعرهم (المتقلبة) وتمنع بناء الكنائس(او اي معابد غير إسلامية) وأحياناً يمنعون ترميمها كما في شمال أفريقيا.. وها هم يصلون في الحدائق العامة وفي زوايا المجتمعات في تلك البلاد الدمقراطية (يكيلون بمكايلين)

4. بالأمس كانت بلجيكا دولة دمقراطية من وجهة نظر المسلمين.. فقد سمحت لهم ببناء المساجد وأعطتهم مساحات كبيرة من أراضيها.. لكنها اليوم ستصبح دولة كافرة وفاسقة لا تريد سوى القضاء على الإسلام (رغم أن الحزب اليميني لم يأمر بهدم المساجد بل فقط بوقف بناء مساجد أخرى)

5. المسلمون بعد أن أنتشروا في جميع البلدان والعواصم يريدون رفض أرائهم على غيرهم.. والمسلمون يتبكاون على النرويج مثلاً التي تمنع منعاً باتاً أن يخرج صوت الأذان من المساجد.. ويتساءلون:
(لماذا تسمح للكنائس أن تدق أجراسها المزعجة وتمنع المسلمين أن يأذنوا بالمكبرات الصوتية؟)
ياعيب الشوم.. فبدلاً من أن يطأطأوا رؤوسهم خجلاً ويقولون: (شكراً لكم أيها النرويجيون لأنكم سمحتوا لنا ببناء المساجد.. كثر خيركم فنحن لا نفعل ذلك مع المسيحيين في بلادنا)
بدلاً من ذلك نجدهم يزعقون ويصرخون... أنهم شعب بلا أخلاق


نبارك للشعب البلجيكي..
فقد صاروا يفهمون ويعرفون أن كمثل هؤلاء المسلمين لا يستحقون حتى ما نفعله من أجلهم
فيكفي ما فعلوه بنا ومن الأدعية المتواصلة في المساجد التي تأتي اسبوعياً علينا..
فقد أصبح اللعن علينا وسبنا وشتمنا في المساجد مثل شرب الماء!
وحين أجد أمامي مسلماً يتباكى لما حصل مع بلجيكا سأقول له بلهجتي: ياخي استح على شكلك..

فأتباع محمد حقاً لا يستحون..

وشكراً على الموضوع خيو مخائيل ملاك..​*


----------



## fadywolf (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

استفانوس

للمرة الثالثة تحذفوا المشاركة و أطلب بحذف مشاركة كان زمان أسوة بما حدث فقد سبني والا فإنكم تمثلون الحرية في التعبير و انا لا يهمني احد ليتعرف علي و لكن كل منا يتكلم على قدر حجمه فالتطاول صيغة الضعيف و طبعا الأستاذ peace مبارك من ادارة الموقع لأنه يسب الاسلام بحرية ، مش كده؟؟؟؟؟
أنتوا عايزين عرايس مسلمة تحركوها بمزاجكم ، حرية للشتمية و السب في الاسلام فقط 

أبلغت عن مخالفة للعضوين الموقرين المعصومين من الحذف و حذف شتيمتهم الشريفة في الاسلام
هي دي المسيحية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## peace_86 (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

يا عزيزي fadywolf..
أين السب؟ أرجو أن تبحث في ردودي أين تجد السب بها؟

سلام المسيح معك.. والرب يوفقك


----------



## mekhael malak (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*



peace_86 قال:


> *1. الخبر جميل جداً، وإن دل على شيء فيدل على مدى ثقافة الشعب البلجيكي.. فكم من البلاد التي اصابتها الدمار والهلاك والإنفجارات كالولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا واستراليا من قبل الإسلاميين الذين لا يمكلون سوى أساليب التهديد والتوعيد والتحذير..
> 
> 2. بلجيكا لا تريد سوى الإنصاف والعدل.. فالمسلمين المهاجرين الذي يهاجرون إلى تلك البلاد لا هم لهم سوى (كيف نأسلم الغرب) و(كيف نقضى على المسيحية) والسلاح الثاني لهم(بعد التفجيرات) هي كثرة التناسل وإنجاب أكبر عدد من الأطفال.. وقد قرأت ذلك بنفسي ما قاله أحد رؤساء الأحزاب الإسلامية في إحدى البلاد الأوربية بقوله: (أوروبا ستبصح مسلمة قريباً لكثرة المواليد)
> 
> ...


*

شكرا ليكي كتير اخي سلام علي مشاركتك الرائعة و الفعالة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## fadywolf (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*هؤلاء المسلمين لا يستحقون حتى ما نفعله من أجلهم*

*فأتباع محمد حقاً لا يستحون*

*مشاعرهم (المتعفنة)*

*المسلمون بعد أن أنتشروا كالحشرات *

peace هذه بعض الأساليب التي تستخدومنها و اريد القول

لسنا نحن من نطأ رؤوسنا للنرويجيين أو غيرهم و ان طأطأت الحكومات رؤوسها فهي ليست من الاسلام بشيء و لسنا نحن من ندر خدنا الآخر ليضرب ، اعلم ما سوف تفهمونه بعقولكم المبرمجة على أسطوانة الاضطهاد و اننا ارهابيون و نحب القتل زي أعيننا ، لكن أنا فقط هاقولكم يعني ايه الكرامة و انك لازم تكون صالح رحيم و في نفس الوقت قوي غير لئيم ،لا نستخدم أساليب الخبث كاليهود و هم معروفون ولا ننقض عهدا اذا عاهدنا بأمر القرآن حتى لو مع كافر بالله و ليس كتابي و نعد القوة لنرهب به أعداء الله ، فمن هم أعداء الله؟؟؟؟؟ مش كل كتابي مسالم و قاعد في حاله و طيب اقوم اقوله تعال اقاتلك ، لا يا استاذة عدو الله و عدونا هو من يقاتلنا في ديننا و عرضنا و ارضنا زي اسرئيل ، امريكا (في العراق و أفغانستان فقط- داخل امريكا هو ارهاب) الصرب ايام البوسنة و الهرسك و عند النصر يمنع عليهم الذمة أي يمنع عليهم اقامة كنائسهم أو صلبانهم أو ما شابه و ذلك لأنهم قاتلونا ، مش بقى ان الاسلام دين ارهاب و قتل ، و بما انكم دين السماحة و الرقة ايه كل السب الي انت بتشوفه في المنتدي و غيره كثير ، هل تنافقون أنفسكم؟؟؟؟؟

- استحي على شكلك؟؟؟ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: " ان لم تستح فافعل ماشئت" يعني رسول الله يأمرنا بالحياء يا peace مش محتاجين حد ينتقدنا


----------



## peace_86 (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*طيب يا أخ فادي وولف..
لو كلماتي تلك بجد زعلتك... أنا آسف وحقك عليَ
وراح امسح بعضها.. وليس كلها

لكن دعني اوصح لك ماذا قصدت بكل جملة:



			هؤلاء المسلمين لا يستحقون حتى ما نفعله من أجلهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذه ياعزيزي ليست سبة مطلقاً..
فقد قلت بأن المسلمين الذين يعيشون في تلك البلاد لا يستحقون مانفعله لهم من خير وبركة..
فإن أطعمناهم زبدة لورباك شكرونا.. وإن شتمت إحدى الجرائد نبيهم حرقوا أعلامنا..!!!؟؟
والطريف أنهم يقولون أن عقيدة محمد ليس أرهابية وبأياديهم قنبلة ستنفجر بعد ثواني!
أليست هذه (لعب عيال) ؟
فهذا الرد إسمحلي ألا أمسحه





			فأتباع محمد حقاً لا يستحون
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهذه حقيقة أيضاً..
يبدو أنك قرأت مئات المرات حين طالبوا الأمريكان ببناء كنيسة في السعودية..
ورد الشيوخ قائلين بأن هذا لابد أن يكون له مقابل ألا وهو مسجد في الفاتيكان
فلنكن واقعيين... منذ متى كانت الفاتكيتان هي المقابل الأول للسعودية؟؟
قل مدينة مكة تقابل الفاتكيان.. قل المدينة المنورة.. أما أن الفاتكيان تكون مقابل السعودية!؟؟
أرجوك عزيزي فلنكن منطقيين..
ثم ماذا يريد المسلمين من مسجد في بلد كاثوليكي بحت..؟؟
حتى انهم لم يبنوا كنائس أرثوذكسية.. أتريد منهم بناء مسجد مرة واحدة؟؟
عدد المسلمين في الفاتيكان: صفر
عدد المسيحيين في الرياض: ربع مليون (أنا سعودي وأعرف ذلك جيداً)
ولمعلومياتك فأن لبس الصليب وحده ممنوع في بلاد الشريعة الإسلامية (المملكة السعودية)
أما في قطر فلا تسمح بوضع الصليب على الكنائس، وفي المغرب يصادرون الكتاب المقدس
وفي الجزائر ترفع قضايا ضد المتصنرين.. وفي إيران يهدرون دمهم علناً (وكذلك في جميع البلدان الإسلامية)
في باكستان يجبرون المسيحيين على الإرتداد.. وفي مصر ممنوع ترميم الكنائس إلا بشق الأنفس
وفي مصر أيضاً يريدون قتل محمد الحجازي فقط لأنه إرتد عن إسلامه..
أما في المقابل فتجد أن الغرب تعطي مساحات كبيرة للمسلمين ليعرضوا فيه برامجهم الإسلامية والدينية
ويسمحون لغيرهم أن يصلوا في أراضيهم.. وحتى ان كانت في كنيسة
ومسموح لهم أن ينشروا دينهم لغيرهم.. ولا يوجد مايسمى بقتل المرتدين
والآن... أخبرني أرجوك، هل كهؤلاء يستحون أم لا ؟





			مشاعرهم (المتعفنة)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حسناً... إن أزعجتك سأحذفها




			المسلمون بعد أن أنتشروا كالحشرات ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهذه أيضاً سأحذفها لخاطر عينيك.. لكن تأكد بأني لم أقصد سباً 
بل وصفاً..

سلام الله معك*


----------



## peace_86 (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*العفو يا عزيزي ميخائيل..

الرب يباركك*


----------



## peace_86 (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*



> لا يا استاذة


*قصدك تقول أستاذ... عموماً أنا أصغر تلميذ مسيحي

سلام المسيح معك..*


----------



## fadywolf (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و السلام على سيدنا المسيح بن مريم روح من الله و كلمته ألقاها الى امه مريم العذراء البتول و هي في الآخر الى الله من المقربين،

أما بعد،
الأستاذ Peace:
قلت أحرقوا أعلامنا و أكلناهم الزبدة و أنت لا تمت بصلة الى الأوروبيين فأنت لست من تطعمهم و لا حتى هم لأن أوروبا كما تعلم رأسمالية ومفيش حاجة ببلاش و أنت عارف كويس كله بثمنه.
- أما حكاية الرسوم فلا جدال فيها أنها قذارة أوروبية فلماذا يا من تدينون بدين السماحة و احترام الغير تسبون رجل يؤمن برسالته مليار شخص على وجه الأرض، و مع هذا أنا لست مع اي تفجيرات و ارهاب لأنه لاتزر وازرة وزر اخرى و أنا ضدها و لو كان الأمر بيدي لتقلت كل ارهابي مسلم لأنه يهين ديني و لكن أنت تعرف ان الاسلام موجود في بلدان كثيرة ذو ثقافات متعددة و منهم من يعتبر هذا جهاد مع أن الجهاد واضح و صريح في من أخرجنا من ديارنا او مسنا في ديننا او عرضنا و الرسام ومن وقف معه ليس هم كل الشعب الدنماركي كما حدث في الولايات المتحدة فقد أفتى الشيخ الباز بأنه ليس من الجهاد فليس الجهاد هو ارعاب المدنيين لأن جيشهم يقاتل في أرض اخرى فبكل بساطة حارب يا اخي الجيش فقط ولا تقل لي ان الجيوش الامريكية تحارب من اجل حرية الشعوب كلنا نعلم لماذا فالأمريكان نفسهم يعرفون.

- يبدو أنك لا تستوعب حرمة معابد غير اسلامية في السعودية ، فعندا طلب بناء مسجد في الفاتيكان فهو رد تعجيزي لأن الدولة السعودية و انت اعلم مني بذلك تحتكم في قوانينها و شرائعها الى الاسلام و هو ما يحرم وجود كنائس بالدرجة الأولى في المدينة المنورة و مكة المكرمة و ثانيا الجزيرة العربية حتى لو كان هناك ملايين من غير المسلمين و هذا خطأ أيضا فالمفروض أن تستعين بأخيك المسلم بالدرجة الأولى ثم الكتابي ثم من الكفار ، ما أقصده هو أن السعودية هي دولة تعتمد على الدين مثل الفاتيكان حتى لو قلنا السعودية مساحتها كبيرة و لكنها أرض بالكامل  لدولة دينية.

- حكاية مساحة لعرض الفكر هي اكذوبة كبيرة صدقني أن أصلا من يمسك بزمام الأمور في الاعلام في أكبر دولة في العالم هم يهود و هم من الممكن أن يعرضوا فقط ما يسئ للإسلام أو طائفة مثل الأحمدية التي تأخذ كل الدعم من المملكة المتحدة في الوقت الي بيتعرض فيه عيد القيامة و غيره على القنوات المحلية في مصر و يوم العيد أصبح اجازة رسمية للدولة، خلينا احنا واقعيين.

- حكم الردة ليس بإيدك أو بإيدي لأنه مصرح به في الوقت انه مش موجود في المسيحية او اليهودية و في الفكر الاسلامي ان من هدي للاسلام قد سلم أمره لله بالوحدانية الخالصة بدون ثالوث أو بنوة فطهر قلبه من الاشراك به وحده و ارتداده هو التصديق و التسليم لغير الله تعالى الخالق و الاشراك معه او الكفر به فقد نجس قلبه و هو حكم كأي حكم الحد في الزنا او السرقة.

- حتى لو لم تكن تسب و انما توصف فأيضا نحن لسنا بحشرات نحن شبر مثلنا مثل البشر الآخرون و المفروض بك يا Peace أن تقرأ كتابتاك ثانيه او غيرك في المنتدى و ترى السب و القذف في الاسلام، طيب يا سيدي خلينا احنا مخطؤن و خلينا احنا قتلة و ارهابيين ، فين تعاليم المسيح في كتابك و ازاي حتى تقنعني اني نخطئ اذا انتم بمنتدياتك بتدوها شتيمة للصبح و لما تخرج تلاقي المسيحي مع المسلم آخر انسجام و انت جواك كارهه و نفسك يغور في داهية، لو انت مقتنع اننا مخطئون فأنتم برده صدقني ماكنتوش القدوة لينا حتى، و قيس برده سجن ابو غريب في العراق و جوانتناموا و البوسنة و الهرسك و فلسطين و الاستعمار المسيحي و دخول عكا من الصليبيين الي باعتراف المسيحيين نفسهم كانت أنهار الدم فيها ، كلنا ممكن نخطأ لكن مش معنى ده أننا نحاسب جميع الأجيال على ما اقترفه الآخرون.


----------



## fadywolf (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

أيضا أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لهذه الاضافة،

قرأت البارحة لدكتور مسيحي هو يوسف الحداد و فيه مقارنة بين الاسلام و المسيحية و اليهودية و هو ينتقد بالطبع اليهودية و الاسلام و لكن بأسلوب أرقى من أن يكون سب:

الفرق بين المسيحية و بين الاسلام و اليهودية هو أن اليهودية و الاسلام جاءا لكي يشرعا الدولة الدينية يعني التشريع الديني و تنظيم السياسة و الأمور الحياتية في الوقت الذي اهتمت فيه المسيحية فقط بأمور الدين و السياسة و الدولة تركتها لقيصر (ما لقيصر لقيصر) و الأحكام الدنيوية تركت للقلب على عكس اليهودية و الاسلام الذان نظما الأمور الحياتية و لذلك كانا كثيرا يعرضان لمسمى الجهاد و الحروب المقدسة تارة لتمهيد الطريق للرب و تارة لتعزيز الدين و علوه على عكس المسيحية التي أمرت بالتسامح و جهاد النفس فقط و الصبر و اليهودية و الاسلام أمروا بالقتال دفاعا عن الاسلام و الدولة التي يحاولون انشاءها و تدعيمها.

حتى في التشريع ، غلظت اليهودية و الاسلام العقوبات على تفاوتها في الديانتين و التشديد على الصالح من الأعمال بينما لم تغلظها المسيحية لوجود رحمة الرب و الاعتراف لدى الراهب في الوقت الذي اشارت اليهودية و الاسلام انه لا توبة بين الخالق و المخلوق بوسيط ، أشارت المسيحية لوجود القديسيين و الرهبان عندما حلت عليهم الروح القدس.

ويعتبر كلا من الاسلام و اليهودية نفسهما هما التشريعان الموجودان و يعتبر كلا منهم ان المسيحية هي امتداد لليهودية فقط لتهذيب الروح بعدما نسي بنو اسرائيل تعاليم الرب و قتلهم ليحي(يوحنا) النبي. 

كل ما ذكرته هو لاظهار لما كان في عصر اليهودية و الاسلام الحروب و حكاية نشر الدين.


----------



## peace_86 (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*أتأسف على التأخير عزيزي فادي وولف..
أنما أتمنى أن تتلقى ردودي الآتية إعجابك:




			بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و السلام على سيدنا المسيح بن مريم روح من الله و كلمته ألقاها الى امه مريم العذراء البتول و هي في الآخر الى الله من المقربين،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

في الحقيقة (كي أكون صادقاً معك) أنا أكره المقدمات الإسلامية التي عشتها قرابة ربع قرن من عمري
فمنذ صغري وأنا استمع إليها وخاصة أسبوعياً في الصلاة الجمعة.. بعد هذه الصلوات والأدعية أعتد أن اسمع بعدها الصلاة والدعاء على غيرهم من الكفرة والمشركين..
إنما في مقدمتك هذه تريد أن تبين مدى التقارب بيننا.. أحييك على هذه البادرة الطيبة منك
لكن بحق أتمنى ألا أقرأها في ردودك القادمة.. فلي مع هذه المقدمات شأن وقصة..
عموماً نكمل




			أما بعد،
الأستاذ Peace:
قلت أحرقوا أعلامنا و أكلناهم الزبدة و أنت لا تمت بصلة الى الأوروبيين فأنت لست من تطعمهم و لا حتى هم لأن أوروبا كما تعلم رأسمالية ومفيش حاجة ببلاش و أنت عارف كويس كله بثمنه.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنا لا أمت بصلة إلى الأوربيين إنما تكلمت بشكل عام..
كما تتكلم أنت عن قضية فلسطين واسرائيل بقولك: (يريدون سرقة أراضينا)
ربما لست فلسطينياً لكنك قلت ضميت نفسك إليهم
أرجو ان يكون قصدي واضحاً.. حسناً سأتحدث بصيغة الغائب
وجباتكم اليومية تضيفون عليها زبدة اللورباك التي لا غنى عنها في كل بيت مسلم وغير مسلم
ولم يأتي يوم لتذهبوا إلى السفارة الدنماركية وتشكرونهم لأنهم أضافوا بطعامكم نكهة خاصة(زبدة لورباك)
لكن في حين أن تأتي جريدة دانماركية (جريدة واحدة وليست كل الجرائد الدنماركية) وتستهزئ بنبيكم
تذهبون لأقرب سفارة أو قنصلية اسكندنافية لتفجروها أو تحرقوها
وتصرخون وتنددون في الشوارع والأمكنة العامة عليهم وتدعون إلى الله أن يقلب الدنمارك رأساً على عقب
ولماذا؟ لجريدة ذكرت أن نبيكم شخص ارهابي.. والطريف أنكم تظاهرتم عليهم قائلين:
(إن نبينا نبي السلام والرحمة) وتحملون في نفس الوقت عيدان الكبريت وسطل البنزين لتحرقوا فيها السفارات..
دعنا من حرق السفارات ولنعد لموضوع الزبدة..
ألا ترى بأنكم متقلبين المزاج بدرجة صارخة وفاضحة، أتمنى في حياتي أن اجد مسلماً شكر الإسكندفانيين لأنهم صنعوا لنا النظارات والمأكولات وصنعوا لنا ألعاباً ودمى خصيصاً لإبتهاج أطفالنا ..
إنما يبدو أن هذا مستحيل.. فمحبة الكافر هي ........ أنت تعرف الباقي




			- أما حكاية الرسوم فلا جدال فيها أنها قذارة أوروبية فلماذا يا من تدينون بدين السماحة و احترام الغير تسبون رجل يؤمن برسالته مليار شخص على وجه الأرض،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لاحظ بقولك: قذارة أوربية.. ولست أنت أول من قالها
فقد سبقك بذلك شيوخك والعلامة القرضاوي، رغم إني ضد الرسوم التي صدرت من الدنمارك
إنما تبقى حرية شخصية... فلتتحاوروا مع أصحاب الجريدة تلك، فلتبين لهم أن نبيكم هو عكس ذلك (بوجهة نظركم) لا أن تحرقوا سفارة بأكملها ومن فيها... إن حياة البشر هي رخيصة عندكم
وقد لاحظت ذلك أكثر من مرة..
أما عن قولك عن المليار الشخص... إن كان الأعداد والأرقام تهمك حقاً..
إذن فلتحذف السور التي تسيء للمسيحية التي تبلغ عدد أتباعها ملياران و300 مليون
ولتتذكر ماقاله محمد قبيل موته بدقائق معدودات:
"لعنة الله على (ال....) و(ال....) لأنهم اتخذوا من قبور أنبيائهم مساجد"
أتريد مني أن أكتب مابين الأقواس وأن أملئ الفراغات؟ أم انك تعرف الحديث جيداً ؟
إن سمعت الحديث وقرأته سابقاً ستعرف وقتها من الذي بدأ بالإساءة..




			و مع هذا أنا لست مع اي تفجيرات و ارهاب لأنه لاتزر وازرة وزر اخرى و أنا ضدها و لو كان الأمر بيدي لتقلت كل ارهابي مسلم لأنه يهين ديني و لكن أنت تعرف ان الاسلام موجود في بلدان كثيرة ذو ثقافات متعددة و منهم من يعتبر هذا جهاد مع أن الجهاد واضح و صريح في من أخرجنا من ديارنا او مسنا في ديننا او عرضنا و الرسام ومن وقف معه ليس هم كل الشعب الدنماركي كما حدث في الولايات المتحدة فقد أفتى الشيخ الباز بأنه ليس من الجهاد فليس الجهاد هو ارعاب المدنيين لأن جيشهم يقاتل في أرض اخرى فبكل بساطة حارب يا اخي الجيش فقط ولا تقل لي ان الجيوش الامريكية تحارب من اجل حرية الشعوب كلنا نعلم لماذا فالأمريكان نفسهم يعرفون.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صدقني بأن ماتقوله هي كلمات متكررة سمعتها مئات المرات بل قل الآلاف..
الجهاد هي أن تقتل كل من عادى الإسلام.. إقرأ سورة التوبة وتحديداً الآية رقم خمسة
التي تقول: أقتلوا وليست قاتلوا..
شتان يا عزيزي ماتقوله الآن من ردك هذا ومن السيرة الإسلامية الحقيقة التي تبدأ بدم بارد وتنتهي به..
أما عن قولك بأن الإرهابي يهين دينك.. فأبشرك، بأنه هو قد سبقك بقول ذلك..
فهو يردد الآية التي تقول في سورة محمد الآية 35: "ولا تهنوا للسلم وأنتم الأعلون"
وفي وجهة نظره أنت من تهين دينه.. وليس العكس،




			- يبدو أنك لا تستوعب حرمة معابد غير اسلامية في السعودية ، فعندا طلب بناء مسجد في الفاتيكان فهو رد تعجيزي لأن الدولة السعودية و انت اعلم مني بذلك تحتكم في قوانينها و شرائعها الى الاسلام و هو ما يحرم وجود كنائس بالدرجة الأولى في المدينة المنورة و مكة المكرمة و ثانيا الجزيرة العربية حتى لو كان هناك ملايين من غير المسلمين و هذا خطأ أيضا فالمفروض أن تستعين بأخيك المسلم بالدرجة الأولى ثم الكتابي ثم من الكفار ، ما أقصده هو أن السعودية هي دولة تعتمد على الدين مثل الفاتيكان حتى لو قلنا السعودية مساحتها كبيرة و لكنها أرض بالكامل لدولة دينية.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أولاً ياعزيزي أول من طالب السعودية ببناء كنسية ليست الفاتكيان..
فالفاتيكان لم تطلب هذا إلا في هذه السنين الأخيرة، بل الامريكان هم من طلبوا ذلك من السعودية
وقولي بأن السعودية لا تقابل الفاتكيان.. لا أقصد بذلك بأن حجم الأولى أكبر من الثانية
أن لا أتكلم عن المساحات، أرجو منك ألا تتصور بأني إلى هذه الدرجة من السذاجة..
على كل فلنقارن بين هاتين الدولتين:
الفاتيكان تعتبر هي دويلة.. وليست دولة بشكل أدق
فلا جيش عسكري فيها ولا شرطة ولا شيء.. فمن يحميها هم الإيطاليين أنفسهم
فتبدو الفاتكيان كأنها ولاية من ولايات إيطاليا..
حتى أنه لا وجود لعوائل تعيش فيها.. فجميعهم متبتلين ومتبتلات
الفاتكيان هي دولة كاثوليكية بحتة لا تسمح حتى ببناء معابد أرثوذكسية والتي هي قريبة من تعاليمها
ولا يعيش فيها سوى من يسلكون السلك الكنسي (لاحظ بأنه حتى ليس أي كاثوليكي يعيش بها بل فقط الكنسيين الأكليروس)
هذه الفاتيكان.. أما السعودية فهو بلد عادي جداً، إنما تحكمها الدساتير الإسلامية
وهي تبدو من قريب علمانية.. فتقام بها الحفلات والمهرجانات الغنائية وتبث الموسيقى في قنواتها
والشعب 70% لا يصلون.. والكثير منهم لا يصومون، والأكثر يتهربون من دفع الزكاة
إنما تبقى مجتمعها بشكل عام مجتمع مسلم..
ويعيش بالسعودية حوالي مليون مسيحي(نسبة كبيرة منهم بوذيين وهندوسيين إنما حسبوا مسحيين للحصول على اقامة في السعودية التي تمنع دخول أي شخص للسعودية سوى المسلمين والمسيحين)
لنعطي رقماً، 700 ألف مسيحي يعيش بالسعودية ثلثهم بالشرقية والثلث الثاني بالرياض العاصمة
أما الثلث الباقي فيتوزعون على باقي المناطق السعودية..
هؤلاء يعيشون في السعودية كإقامة دائمة أو مؤقتة ولا يعودون لديارهم إلا في السنة شهر أو شهرين
(وللإضافة فقط: فشيوخ المسلمين يستغلون أوضاع هؤلاء المساكين ليدخلوهم إلى الدين الإسلامي ليزيدوا من رواتبهم إلى الضعف ويمددوا إجازاتهم)
أسئلتي:
1. هل دولة الفاتكيان تقابل المملكة العربية السعودية حقاً ؟
2. ماذا يريد المسلمون ببناء مسجد في الفاتيكان؟
3. ولآي غاية يمكن الإستفادة من هذا المسجد الفاتيكاني؟
4. ومن سيصلي فيها؟ أم ستبقى زينة للناظرين؟
5. ماذا سيحل بالمسيحيين المساكين الذين يعيشون في السعودية؟
6. إن كان القرآن هو من أقر بذلك.. هل سنفهم أن القرآن هو دستور شيطاني عنصري تطرفي؟





			- حكاية مساحة لعرض الفكر هي اكذوبة كبيرة صدقني أن أصلا من يمسك بزمام الأمور في الاعلام في أكبر دولة في العالم هم يهود و هم من الممكن أن يعرضوا فقط ما يسئ للإسلام أو طائفة مثل الأحمدية التي تأخذ كل الدعم من المملكة المتحدة في الوقت الي بيتعرض فيه عيد القيامة و غيره على القنوات المحلية في مصر و يوم العيد أصبح اجازة رسمية للدولة، خلينا احنا واقعيين.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بصراحة أنا لا أفهم ما قلته تواً ... إنما قولك أن اليهود يتحكمون بالعالم (هؤلاء المساكين الذين لا يتعدى تعدادهم إلى ال25 مليون)
فهي ما يجب أن تسيمها أكذوبة... فكلام الشيوخ دائماً مايكون مليئاً بالأكاذيب والتناقضات
وقد عانيت بسببهم الكثير..
كان من الأحرى منك أن تفكر قبل أن تكتب ذلك..
ولتكن عيد القيامة اجازة رسمية، هل انت غاضب إلى هذا الحد؟
أم تريد أن تقول أن الدول الإسلامية تحترم مشاعر غيرهم؟ إذن يا عزيزي تعال إلى هنا ولتبس الصليب(وليكن صليباً صغيراً وتكون العمودين على شكل + لا على اشكل الصليب) لتعرف كم يعشق المسلمون غيرهم عشقاً جماً..




			- حكم الردة ليس بإيدك أو بإيدي لأنه مصرح به في الوقت انه مش موجود في المسيحية او اليهودية و في الفكر الاسلامي ان من هدي للاسلام قد سلم أمره لله بالوحدانية الخالصة بدون ثالوث أو بنوة فطهر قلبه من الاشراك به وحده و ارتداده هو التصديق و التسليم لغير الله تعالى الخالق و الاشراك معه او الكفر به فقد نجس قلبه و هو حكم كأي حكم الحد في الزنا او السرقة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أفهم من كلامك أن القرآن فوق الإنتقاد... لقد خرجت من الموضوع
ولا أدري ما علاقة هذا.. إنما كان قصدي أنتم بردي الأول أنكم لا تستحون
فأنتم ترحبون بمن يدخل إلى دينكم والويل كل الويل لمن يخرج من دينكم
أهذا دين؟ أن لا أرى إلاسلام أكثر من كونه حزب سياسي شمولي يريد أن يزيد من عدد اتباعه وفرض شروط قاسية على اتباعه..
حتى اليهودية التي فيها قوانين قاسية بعض الشيء لا تقتل من يخرج منها !!!..




			- حتى لو لم تكن تسب و انما توصف فأيضا نحن لسنا بحشرات نحن شبر مثلنا مثل البشر الآخرون و المفروض بك يا Peace أن تقرأ كتابتاك ثانيه او غيرك في المنتدى و ترى السب و القذف في الاسلام، طيب يا سيدي خلينا احنا مخطؤن و خلينا احنا قتلة و ارهابيين ، فين تعاليم المسيح في كتابك و ازاي حتى تقنعني اني نخطئ اذا انتم بمنتدياتك بتدوها شتيمة للصبح و لما تخرج تلاقي المسيحي مع المسلم آخر انسجام و انت جواك كارهه و نفسك يغور في داهية، لو انت مقتنع اننا مخطئون فأنتم برده صدقني ماكنتوش القدوة لينا حتى، و قيس برده سجن ابو غريب في العراق و جوانتناموا و البوسنة و الهرسك و فلسطين و الاستعمار المسيحي و دخول عكا من الصليبيين الي باعتراف المسيحيين نفسهم كانت أنهار الدم فيها ، كلنا ممكن نخطأ لكن مش معنى ده أننا نحاسب جميع الأجيال على ما اقترفه الآخرون.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حسناً أن تأسفت عن قولي بأنكم حشرات..
ثم أني انا كثيراً ما أنادي بعدم سباب أخوتنا المسلمين في المنتديات.. فكم مرة قلت لأخوتي المسيحيين أن يتحلوا بأخلاق المسيح له كل المجد..
لكن البعض منهم سامحهم الله يريدون فش غلهم.. وصدقني أنها ليست سوى ردة فعل بما تقومون به أنتم لهم.. فيكفي الصلاة عليهم كل جمعة..
أما عن قولك عن الحروب والإستعمارات(والتي ارفض ان تسميها استعمارات مسيحية فهي سياسية اقتصادية فقط) فأنا معك حقاً..
إنما أرجو أن تقارن.. فأنتم تمجدون سفاحيكم، أما المسيحيين فقد أدلوا بوثيقة اعتذار للمسلمين بما فعلته الحروب الصليبية معهم..
فلتفهم الفرق جيداً ياعزيزي..
فويل لكل أمة تمجد سفاحيها*


----------



## peace_86 (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*



> أيضا أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لهذه الاضافة،
> 
> قرأت البارحة لدكتور مسيحي هو يوسف الحداد و فيه مقارنة بين الاسلام و المسيحية و اليهودية و هو ينتقد بالطبع اليهودية و الاسلام و لكن بأسلوب أرقى من أن يكون سب:
> 
> ...



*إضافة جميلة حقاً..
لكن اتمنى ان تقرأ جيداً ماهو مكتوب.. لتعرف كم في المسيحية الروحانية والمحبة الخالصة للرب وللناس
الشريعة اليهودية التي شرعها الله من خلال نبيه موسى كانت شريعة محددة وقاسية ..
وكما قال المسيح له المجد: (لقساوة قلوبكم) ..
فجاء يسوع ليطور هذه الشريعة إلى عقيدة روحانية..
فقد لغى كل الأرضيات واستدبلها بالسماويات.. خذ على سبيل المثال:
الختان الجسدي تحولت إلى ختان روحي وهي مانسميها بالمعمودية
حرم موسى ماسيدخل إلى الفم مثل لحم الخنزير وغيره.. وجاء يسوع له كل المجد ليطور الفكرة بالإهتمام إلى ما سيخرج من الفم من غيبة ونميمة وسب وشتيمة على مايدخل منها..
لاحظ أن عهد النعمة الذي جاء به يسوع الرب هي تمديد للشريعة اليهودية..
أي من العادي إلى الأحسن..
حين تصعد لأعلى الدرج فلابد من أن تبدأ بخطوة أولى..
سأعطيك مثال:
علمونا في الإبتدائية في مادة الرياضيات في درس طرح الأرقام
فإذا أردت أن تطرح رقماً من آخر.. فعليك ان تكتب الأكبر في المقدمة
وتصبح مثلاً هكذا: 7 - 3 = 5
ولا يصح ان تقول: 3 - 7 
فالأكبر يأتي مسبقاً...
وحين بلغنا نحن الطلاب من العمر، فهمونا وعلمونا بالمدارس
ان القصد بذلك ليس استحالة أن يتقدم الصغير على الكبير
بل القصد منه هو أن العملية حسابية حين تكون بهذا الشكل: 3 - 7 فالنتيجة تساوي سالب خمسة(- 5)
وفي ذاك السن الصغير اكتفوا فقط بتعليمنا بالأرقام التي تبدأ من الصفر إلى باقي الأرقام
هذا المثال أوضحته لك لأبين أن عقيدة المسيح هي امتداداً لناموس موسى
أي تكملة لها..
جاء موسى بشرائع فطورها المسيح له كل المجد ..
حيث قال يسوع: (ما جئت لأنقض بل لأتمم)
صدقني يا عزيزي فادي وولف بأني اعرف أنك زهقت ومللت من كثرة كلامي وكتاباتي..
فمشكلتي هي الثرثرة.. أياً كان،
لا بأس فلتتحملني
لكن ألا تعتقد (من وجهة نظرك) أن محمد قد أعادنا إلى الوراء بفكرة تقديم الرقم الأكبر على الرقم الأصغر في طرح الأرقام؟*


----------



## fadywolf (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

عزيزي peace

بعد السلام،

أضحكني كثيرا يا صديقي أنك تكره أن أقرأ السلام عليك و على سيدي محمد و المسيح و أمه مريم عليهم و عليها السلام و ربطت بينه و بين الارهاب و الدعاء عليكم و على اليهود في صلاة الجمعة و تارة اعتقدته مراءاة مني لك و أحب أن اوضح لك شيئا:
-قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم:" أفشوا السلام بينكم" و حتى في رسائله الى قيصر و المقوقس و كسرى كانت التحية بالسلام أي أني أفشي اليك و اقدم السلام و لذلك أبدأ كلامي بالسلام - هذا أولا.
- حكاية الدعاء عليكم فمن الذي دعى عليكم؟ في الخطبة يدعون على الدول التي تحارب المسلمين و لنا أن نعرف أن حكاية الارهاب الاسلامي في طالبان و القاعدة و غيرها لها اتجاهان فهم حقا بشهادة المسلمين أنفسهم أرهبوا حتى الدول الاسلامية و منها مصر و السعودية أنا معك و لكن ليس كل مسلم هو ارهابي و هذا ليس معناه أن أحارب شعبا بأكمله كالعراق و أفغانستان و هذا ما فعلته أمريكا و الاتجاه الثاني كلنا كما تعلم نعرف المخطط الأمريكي ولا تنكره أرجوك ابتداء من غزو الكويت الى الآن ،أفتريد المسلمون يسكتون ؟؟
ليس من الاسلام ارهاب الناس سوى عدونا و هو الجيش الأمريكي في العراق و أفغانستان أي ليس الشعب الأمريكي ككل و أظن أنه لو احتل احدهم بلدك سوف تحاربه حتى ولو كان مسيحي مثلك.
- مسألة المراءاة لك في السلام أنا اتحفظ عليها كثيرا فلا أنت من تطعمني ولا لي مصلحة عندك و انما هي سلام أنشره بالتحية لمحمد و المسيح و مريم عليهم جميعا أفضل الصلوات و السلام فنحن نؤمن بهم جميعا.

- من الذي يحمل يا peace؟ للأسف أنتم تعممون كل شيء على كل الناس و تنتقد بعض الشيوخ السلفيين في السعودية عندكم لأنهم يعممون و انتم تعممون كل شيء على كل المسلمين لتصويرنا على أننا ارهابيين في جلباب قصير و الكلاشينكوف في ايدينا و السيوف حول وسطنا، أنا اعتقد أنك أكبر من التفكير بهذه الطريقة و التأثير عليك ليس هكذا.

-حديث سيدنا محمد رسول الله عن لعنة من اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم هو تحذير لنا من حكاية الكرامات و العتبات المقدسة و غيرها فسيدنا محمد أمرنا بعدم عبادته و اتخاذ قبره أو قبور اصحابه أماكن للدعاء عندها كما يحدث للأسف من الجهل الفظيع و أنا اعتبره كفر لمن يتجه لمسجد الحسين أو السيدة نفيسة أو السيدة زينب و غيرهم و يأتي عند المقام الذي أصلا بناؤه مخالف للشريعة الاسلامية و يذهب هناك ليدعو و يقول بجاهك يا حسين أو زينب أو أو أو فهذا للأسف ابتدعته الشيعة الاثنى عشر و أنا اعتبرهم شديدو النفاق و الكفر بتعاليم الاسلام البسيطة لأنه يدعو لغير الله الرب لنا و هو الوحيد المفروض الدعاء له حتى الحلف بسيدنا محمد " و النبي" هو حرام و لكننا للأسف نستخدم الكثير من الكلام الجاهل في حياتنا.

-سورة محمد الآية 35: "ولا تهنوا للسلم وأنتم الأعلون" هذا في وقت الحرب و معناه أن لا تهونوا أمام العدو و أنتم منتصرون أي لا تسلموا لهم ، هم من يجب استسلامهم لكم و كما قلت لك الشريعة اليهودية و الاسلامية هي شريعة شاملة للدولة غير المسيحية التي تهتم بالانسان.

- يا صديقى لو قرأت أيضا العهد القديم لوجدت فيه من حروب بني اسرائيل الكثير و منها الشنيع جدا كما تعلم أكثر مني و ما يفعله اليهود الآن في فلسطين نعرفه كلنا فإذا كنت تهتم بنا فقط و تتهمنا بالارهابين لماذا غضضت بصرك عن اليهود و باركت لهم حربهم المقدسة في تصفية العرب مسلمين و مسيحيين هناك لكي يمهدوا الطريق لنزول المسيح القوي الذي يحارب (على حسب معتقدهم) الأولى أن يكونوا هم أولى الارهابين بما قتلوا الانبياء و كذبوهم و خصوصا محاولتهم تسليم المسيح للرومان لأنه خذلهم بأنه آتي للمحبة و ليس للحرب فهم ليسوا مساكين و هم فعلا يتحكمون في الاعلام :FOX Channel ، Cbs tv،NBC،ABC،Disney،Sony Corp،Columbia Pictures،Tri-Star،MGM Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer ،Universal Pictures ،WARNER BROSS , و غيرها الكثير فهل كل هذه الشركات و القنوات الاعلامية هي صدفة و هم لا يهتمون بالاعلام المؤثر الاعلى على الناس؟؟؟

- نحن لا نمجد سفاحينا فلسنا كاليهود و أنت تعرف في العهد القديم كم من قتل و بطرق شنيعة حدث ، أنا معك أنه من حقك اعتبار الفتوحات و الاستعمارت الاسلامية هي غزو و لكنك نسيت أنها نفس المستعمرات الالوروبية و التي أهانوا فيها الشعوب المستعمرة و تذكر لسنا فقط من نقول ذلك حتى غيرنا من الشعوب تقول نفس الكلام عن الاستعمار الاوروبي فلماذا التمست لهم العذر بأنها اقتصادية سياسية و لم تلتمس نفس العذر للفتوحات الاسلامية بأنها لتدعيم دولة الاسلام سياسيا و اقتصاديا و كلنا نعلم كم من الحملات التبشيرية و الارساليات الكنسية في افريقيا و اسيا دخلت مع الجيوش الغازية أي دعت للمسيحية و كلنا نعلم كم من القهر الذي تعرض له الجنوب أفريقيون و الهنود و غيرهم من الشعوب فما الفرق؟؟؟ اننا مسلمون؟ 
-أرجو منك عزيزي أن تبحث في موضوع الختان للرجل و لحم الخنزير و الخمر و غيرها من الأمور التي منعتها اليهودية و الاسلام و موجودة في المسيحية لتعلم ضررها الكبير علميا و طبيا و ليس دينيا و لأن أخبرك أنا لكي لا تقول أني مسلم أهذي بكلام لصالح القرآن و الاسلام.

عزيزي، قد أحببت الحوار معك فعلا لأنه حوار يقترب فعلا من الحوار الراقي و ليس كمن يسب و يشتم بحماس و تعصب فأرجو لك اتساع صدرك لي و لنعلم أنا و انت كل منا له معتقده يحاول المناقشة و شرحه للآخر 

و السلام (ملاحظة:- لا تتأخر بالرد أرجوك لأني اتشوق لكلامك معي)

-


----------



## peace_86 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*



			و السلام (ملاحظة:- لا تتأخر بالرد أرجوك لأني اتشوق لكلامك معي)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أتأسف حقاً يا أخي العزيز على هذا التأخير، إنما فلتصدق بأنها كانت خارجة عن ارادتي
وأنا أيضاً أتشوق للحديث معك.. لنكمل:





			عزيزي peace
بعد السلام،
أضحكني كثيرا يا صديقي أنك تكره أن أقرأ السلام عليك و على سيدي محمد و المسيح و أمه مريم عليهم و عليها السلام و ربطت بينه و بين الارهاب و الدعاء عليكم و على اليهود في صلاة الجمعة و تارة اعتقدته مراءاة مني لك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

3 تعقبيات:
1. فلتقرأ السلام علي، بل على العكس فإن دل على شيء فإنما يدل على حسن طيبة اخلاقك..
لست ضد السلام الإسلامي، فكل من يقول لي: "السلام عليكم" أرد عليه برحابة صدر: "وعليكم السلام" .. إنما قصدت في الرد الأسبق عن المقدمات الإسلامية
وانت تعرف ماذا أقصد..
2. أنا لم أربط بين مقدمتك والإرهاب، بل قصدت بأن هذه المقدمة تذكرني بخطبة الجمعة
التي يقولها الخطيب فيلعن بعد تلك المقدمة الكفار والمشركين..
أنت تعرف جيداً ماذا أقصد ياحبيبي..
3. أنا لم أقل أنك مراءي، حقاً زعلت منك..
لقد قلت لك بإنك إن قصدت بهذه المقدمة روح التقارب والمحبة فأنا أهنيك على هذه الروح الجميلة
لاحظ ما كتبت: 



			أحييك على هذه البادرة الطيبة منك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أتمنى ان تحسنت صورتي لديك من هذه الناحية..




			و أحب أن اوضح لك شيئا:
-قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم:" أفشوا السلام بينكم" و حتى في رسائله الى قيصر و المقوقس و كسرى كانت التحية بالسلام أي أني أفشي اليك و اقدم السلام و لذلك أبدأ كلامي بالسلام - هذا أولا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لي حول هذه المواضيع رأي خاص واعتقادات معينة
لا يعرفها الكثير من المسلمين والمسيحيين..
هل تتوقع أن محمد بهذا الغباء ليكتب رسالة مفاجأة للقيصر وغيرهم بأن هناك في البلاد العربية نبي يجب الإيمان به؟ لا اعتقد هذا..
عموماً فلتفشي السلام.. فكرة جميلة تستحق الوقوف عندها




			- حكاية الدعاء عليكم فمن الذي دعى عليكم؟ في الخطبة يدعون على الدول التي تحارب المسلمين و لنا أن نعرف أن حكاية الارهاب الاسلامي في طالبان و القاعدة و غيرها لها اتجاهان فهم حقا بشهادة المسلمين أنفسهم أرهبوا حتى الدول الاسلامية و منها مصر و السعودية أنا معك و لكن ليس كل مسلم هو ارهابي و هذا ليس معناه أن أحارب شعبا بأكمله كالعراق و أفغانستان و هذا ما فعلته أمريكا و الاتجاه الثاني كلنا كما تعلم نعرف المخطط الأمريكي ولا تنكره أرجوك ابتداء من غزو الكويت الى الآن ،أفتريد المسلمون يسكتون ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أسمع أبداً في خطب الجمعة ان الخطيب يقول: لعنة الله على غزاة الكويت
أو شي من هذا التحديد.. بل يقولون بالحرف:
"اللهم عليك بالكفار والمشركين والملحدين.. واليهود والنصارى أعداء الدين"
"اللهم احرق بيوتهم، اللهم عليك بهم، اللهم رمل نسائهم، اللهم...." وإلى آخر اللاهمات
تخيل ياعزيزي، أنه لديك إبن في العاشرة من عمره، ودخلت يوماً إلى غرفته خلسة
وسمعته يدعو الله قائلاً : (يا رب أرجوك أن تهدم بيت زميلي فلان.. أرجوك حطم رأسه، أرجوك أيتمه)
ولنفترض أن فلان هذا هو شخص مؤذي جداً ويضايق إبنك
فأنت في هذا الحالة أمامك خياران:
1. إن كنت اباً صالحاً، فعليك أن تعاتبه على هذا وتطلب منه عدم تكرار ذلك وتنصحه بأنه يتصرف جيداً.. وتقول له: لا تقل ذلك على غيرك
2. إما ان كنت اباً سيئاً، فإنك ستشد بيده وتقول: صح عليك يابني.. أنا الآن سأقوم بتحطيم رأسه

هذا هو حال المسلمين.. يدعون عليهم غيرهم سراً وعلانية.. ويطلبون إحترام الناس لذاتهم!!
وأطرف مافي الموضوع أن الله لم يستجب لأدعيتهم وصلواتهم يوماً...




			ليس من الاسلام ارهاب الناس سوى عدونا و هو الجيش الأمريكي في العراق و أفغانستان أي ليس الشعب الأمريكي ككل و أظن أنه لو احتل احدهم بلدك سوف تحاربه حتى ولو كان مسيحي مثلك.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

دخلنا في السياسة ياعزيزي..
أني اتحدث عن موضوع آخر.. وإن عدنا للموضوع الأول ستجد اني قلت ان المسلمين يردون احتلال اوروبا واسلمتها..
وهم يقولون ذلك علناً.. هل سمعت الجوامع التي تقول:
"سيكون البيت الأبيض يوما ما البيت الإسلامي" إزاي كدة؟؟؟؟




			- مسألة المراءاة لك في السلام أنا اتحفظ عليها كثيرا فلا أنت من تطعمني ولا لي مصلحة عندك و انما هي سلام أنشره بالتحية لمحمد و المسيح و مريم عليهم جميعا أفضل الصلوات و السلام فنحن نؤمن بهم جميعا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنا أوضحت لك يا عزيزي بأني لم أقل عنك مراءياً..
فقد قلت بأنك تريد التقارب وهذه وقفة رائعة منك..
وانا أتأسف لو اخطأت بحقك حقاً




			- من الذي يحمل يا peace؟ للأسف أنتم تعممون كل شيء على كل الناس و تنتقد بعض الشيوخ السلفيين في السعودية عندكم لأنهم يعممون و انتم تعممون كل شيء على كل المسلمين لتصويرنا على أننا ارهابيين في جلباب قصير و الكلاشينكوف في ايدينا و السيوف حول وسطنا، أنا اعتقد أنك أكبر من التفكير بهذه الطريقة و التأثير عليك ليس هكذا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنا ألوم الإسلام قبل كل شي.. وأنا لم أقل المسلمين السعوديين شوهوا المسلمين
فكوني من عائلة منفتحة قليلاً.. وكوني سافرت بلاد كثيرة جداً
أعرف ان السعوديين ليس وحدهم من يمثل الإسلام.. إنما عليك ان تقر أن كل مسلم يؤمن بالجهاد وقتل العدو..




			-حديث سيدنا محمد رسول الله عن لعنة من اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم هو تحذير لنا من حكاية الكرامات و العتبات المقدسة و غيرها فسيدنا محمد أمرنا بعدم عبادته و اتخاذ قبره أو قبور اصحابه أماكن للدعاء عندها كما يحدث للأسف من الجهل الفظيع و أنا اعتبره كفر لمن يتجه لمسجد الحسين أو السيدة نفيسة أو السيدة زينب و غيرهم و يأتي عند المقام الذي أصلا بناؤه مخالف للشريعة الاسلامية و يذهب هناك ليدعو و يقول بجاهك يا حسين أو زينب أو أو أو فهذا للأسف ابتدعته الشيعة الاثنى عشر و أنا اعتبرهم شديدو النفاق و الكفر بتعاليم الاسلام البسيطة لأنه يدعو لغير الله الرب لنا و هو الوحيد المفروض الدعاء له حتى الحلف بسيدنا محمد " و النبي" هو حرام و لكننا للأسف نستخدم الكثير من الكلام الجاهل في حياتنا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كان عليه أن يقول مثلاً: فليهدي الله اليهود والنصارى
لا أن يلعن ويعطي درساً للمسلمين الذين حوله بهذا اللعن
لا أتعجب أبداً أن المسلمين مازالوا إلى اليوم يلعنون كل من رايح وجاي..




			-سورة محمد الآية 35: "ولا تهنوا للسلم وأنتم الأعلون" هذا في وقت الحرب و معناه أن لا تهونوا أمام العدو و أنتم منتصرون أي لا تسلموا لهم ، هم من يجب استسلامهم لكم و كما قلت لك الشريعة اليهودية و الاسلامية هي شريعة شاملة للدولة غير المسيحية التي تهتم بالانسان.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الآية واضحة ياعزيزي... لا تهنوا للسلم، أي أنه لا يمكن لأي حال من الأاحوال ان تهنوا للسلم وانتم ايها المسلمون اعلون..
(هل الدين الإسلامي يزرع الخبث في نفوس اتباعه أم لا؟)


أما عن بقية ردودك...
فسأجيب عنها غداً لقصر وقتي الحالي...
سلام المسيح معك عزيزي فادي وولف
وأتمنى ان تقبلني صديقاً لك​*


----------



## peace_86 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

نكملـ أخي العزيز..



> و هم فعلا يتحكمون في الاعلام :FOX Channel ، Cbs tv،NBC،ABC،Disney،Sony Corp،Columbia Pictures،Tri-Star،MGM Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer ،Universal Pictures ،WARNER BROSS , و غيرها الكثير فهل كل هذه الشركات و القنوات الاعلامية هي صدفة و هم لا يهتمون بالاعلام المؤثر الاعلى على الناس؟؟؟


*بالنسبة للشركات التي ذكرتها، بحثت عنها في قسم الويكيبيديا بقسميه العربي والإنكليزي
لأستسفر عن يهودية تلك الشركات.. وليس لشيء، إنما فقط لأعرف إن كانت هذه الشركات تريد أن تنشر الفكر اليهودي أم لا ..
ولم أجد إنها ليست سوى شركة أسسها شخص عادي إنما يدين الديانة اليهودية.. بصراحة يا عزيزي:
هل تمنع أن يؤسس اليهودي شركة خاصة له؟
هو كان شاطراً في الربح والتجارة.. ونجح في تكوين مؤسسته... لماذا تغتاظون؟
فلتتحركوا يا أعزائي لتوسعوا تجارتكم وشركاتكم ولتنافسوا الشركات الاخرى تنافساً شريفاً
فلا داعي لكل تلك الغيرة والحسد التي تشنوها لليهود ولشركاتهم (الذين هم حسب أراء المسلمين العدو اللدود) ..
فكلما قام أحد اليهود بتأسيس الشركة أسمع من الجانب الاخير صوتاً يقول: أنهم يريدون القضاء على الإسلام!!
لما كل هذا ؟
وكما يقول المثل: "بدلاً من أن تلعن الظلام فلتشعل شمعة واحدة"
هذا إذن بالنسبة للشركات التي أصحابها يهود (ولا يصح أن نقول شركة يهودية)
وأحب أن أوضح أن اليهود وخاصة الذين يعيشون في الغرب لا يهتمون بفكرة التأثير على غيرهم

أما عن قولك من الجانب الآخر أن اليهود:



			- يا صديقى لو قرأت أيضا العهد القديم لوجدت فيه من حروب بني اسرائيل الكثير و منها الشنيع جدا كما تعلم أكثر مني و ما يفعله اليهود الآن في فلسطين نعرفه كلنا فإذا كنت تهتم بنا فقط و تتهمنا بالارهابين لماذا غضضت بصرك عن اليهود و باركت لهم حربهم المقدسة في تصفية العرب مسلمين و مسيحيين هناك لكي يمهدوا الطريق لنزول المسيح القوي الذي يحارب (على حسب معتقدهم) الأولى أن يكونوا هم أولى الارهابين بما قتلوا الانبياء و كذبوهم و خصوصا محاولتهم تسليم المسيح للرومان لأنه خذلهم بأنه آتي للمحبة و ليس للحرب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قرأت العهد القديم(بنسبة 40% منه) ولم أغضض بصري عنهم كما تقول
نعم هناك حروب أقامها اليهود وحروب أخرى بدأها غيرهم..
فكان الإنتصار مرة لليهود ومرة للخصم.. وأكثر من مرة عاقب الله اليهود لأنهم لم يسمعوا وصاياه
فكثيراً يا مسلمون تأتون بآيات العهد القديم التي تقول أن اليهود حاربت غيرهم وتتغاصون عن قراءة الآيات العكسية..
عموماً اليهود ليسوا إرهابيين..
فليس كل اليهود يؤيدون دولة إسرائيل.. ففكرة إنشاء دولة يهودية هي فكرة سياسية إنما بصبغة توراتية..
ولا داعي لأن نخلط بين السياسة والدين..
أنت تعرف بأن المسلمون حين يقتلون غيرهم من الكفار بهم بذلك يخدمون ربهم..
ساعود لهذه النقطة فيما بعد... أرجو أن تسامحني فعلي الخروج الآن فعلاً..




			فهم ليسوا مساكين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم ليسوا مساكين لتلك الدرجة، إنما قلت بأن العالم الإسلام البالغ تعداده بليون.. يشنون العداء المميت لناس نسبته مفقط 25 مليون نسمة.. فقط


لي عودة.. *


----------



## fadywolf (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

صديقي العزيز/ Peace:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،
سامحني لعدم زيارة الموقع وذلك لظروف قهرية،
كيف حالك ؟ أتمنى من الله عز و جل أن تكون بوافر من الصحة،
أما بعد،
نبدأ بقى التعليقات  :

- رسائل سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم عندما دعى الملوك و الأمراء و كسرى الى الاسلام كلها لم يدخل فيها الا عبارة" من محمد بن عبدالله" لأنه يعلم تماما بجهالة المبعوث له الرسالة برسالة الدين و ان علم فإنه من الممكن أن تكون المعلومات فقط أنه زعيم وحد القبائل العربية ، هذا بالإضافة الى عبارة" أسلم تسلم" هذا غير أنه بالتأكيد سيتكلم ولو مع أي أحد عن الاسلام بطريقة لطيفة " ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لأنفضوا من حولك- صدق الله العظيم" هذا غير أن الرسائل جاءت بنتيجة طيبة الى حد ما فقد أسلم النجاشي ملك الحبشة و صاحب اليمن و رد المقوقس عظيم مصر الرسالة برد رقيق و هرقل قد رد أيضا ردا رقيقا و دعى سيدنا محمد له" ثبت الله ملكه" و قتل كسرى فارس مبعوث الرسول و مزق الرسالة و دعى عليه سيدنا محمد "مزق الله ملكه" و فعلا مزق الله ملك كسرى و ثبتت حتى الآن ممالك روما التي قسمت الى دول كثيرة و بيزنطة حتى معه تعارضها مع دين الاسلام حتى زمننا هذا.

- بالنسبة للدعاء فأنا أقول لك أنه للأسف هناك من البعض من يأخذ أنصاف الآيات ليغسل بها أمخاخ الشباب و يدعوهم للجهاد المزيف ضد من يعيشون معنا و جيراننا من المسيحيين و لكن صدقني و أنت تعلم أكيد هذه الروايات فقد حزن المسلمون عندما هزم الروم المسيحيون من الفرس المجوس و نزلت سورة الروم بأنهم سوف يغلبون و فعلا غلبت الروم الفرس و فرح المؤمنون و حديث الرسول عن الذمي و حقه"من آذى ذميا فقد آذاني" و لكن الدعاء عندما يوجه فهو موجه ضد أعدائك ، تصور نفسك مثل العراقيين أو الفلسطنيين سواء كنت مسلم أو مسيحي و أنت لا تستطيع الخروج من بيتك و أيضا من الممكن أن تهاجم داخل بيتك و العالم يسكت ولا من منادي فقرر كيف سيكون احساسك بالظلم الواقع عليك ، هذا هو حال المسلمين للأسف و هو ما توقع به رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بأننا سنكون أمة كبيرة جدا و لكن ضعفاء جدا.

- استجابة الله تعالى ليست مقررة أنه بعد الدعاء يجب أن تكون منفذة ، إن الله يجيب دعوة الداعي و لكن الله له حكمة و قدر قد كتب للدنيا من قبل الخليقة فليس كل واحد وقع عليه ظلم سوف يدعو الله فيغير الله حكمته و قدره لأجلنا و مع ذلك فالله يغير و يبدل كيفما يشاء أيضا بقدره الذي كتبه ، أريد منك أن تتصور قدرة الله و أن كل كل شيء في الدنيا هو يعلمه قبل حدوثه و هو الذي قدره و هو خالق كل شيء وهو الرزاق مقسم الأرزاق صدقني ،سامحني لأسلوبي لأني في هذه اللحظة أريد أن أعبر ولا تستطيع كلماتي .

-قلت لك يا peace الناس لهم مذاهب و أفكار منهم المتشدد و منهم الوسط في أي ديانة فليس لأنه هدد بأن البيت الأبيض سيكون البيت الاسلامي خلاص هو مقرر ، و أكرر الاسلام ضد ارهاب المدنيين و الأبرياء.

- نعم نحن نؤمن بالجهاد و هو أنواع هناك جهاد القتال (*ضد من لا نأمنه على أرضنا و عرضنا[/ SIZE]*) وهناك جهاد الكلمة الطيبة و هو ما أفعله معك الآن فأنا أحاول أن أبين لك سماحة ديني بالحسنى و هناك جهاد القلب وهو عندما لا تستطيع فعل شيء فإنك تدعو بالهداية أو تدعو بالخير لأخوانك ، أما عن من يتخذون من المسلمين حكم الجهاد في أي تصرف لهم فأنا أقولها لك لو كان فعلا الأمر بيدي و أنا مسلم لذبحتهم جميعا كل من يتخذ الاسلام ذريعة ليقتل و يشبع رغباته المريضة.

- حكاية اللعن هذه من الممكن أن لا تأخذها عليه عندما تسمع مني هذا ، كثير من المسيحيين يتكلمون عن سيدنا محمد بأنه من الأنبياء الكذبة و أنه الشيطان و غيره (ماعذا لله) و لكن هذا رأيك أنت حر لأنكلا تؤمن به ولا بالقرآن ، سيدنا محمد أيضا عاب عليكم التثليث أو بنوة المسيح عليه السلام و يتحدث لنا عن أمم سبقتنا برسالات الله و أن الله لعنها لإشراكهم مع الله البشر في العبادة فهذا فكر ، وأظن أنه في القرآن حتى الذي نؤمن بأنه منزل من عند الله يوجد الآيات التي ناصرت النصارى و قالت عنهم أقرب الناس مودة و هناك الآيات التي بينت خطأ فكر التثليث و البنوة فهذا فكر و ليس سب.

-بالنسبة للآية كلامك صحيح ، عندما نكون في الحرب الأعلون فلا نتنازل للعدو و لكن من شهامة العرب حتى قبل الإسلام أنه عندما تحدث في وسط الحرب طلب معاهدة أو استسلام فيجب الخضوع اليها ففي القرآن آية لا أذكرها الآن أنه أجنحوا للسلم فقد كفى الله عنكم القتال.

-انا لا أمانع في تأسيس حتى ملحد أي مؤسسة ولكن أنا أدعوك لأن تتأمل و تفكر بأنها ليست مصادفة لأنهم يحاولون نشر ما يريدونه هم و التحكم في العالم من خلال الاعلام كما يحاول مثلا شيعة الكويت الدخول في أماكن معينة في الاعلام و التلفاز لكي يسيطرون على فكر و عقول السنة هذا قصدي وعلى فكرة اليهود كانوا أصلا في أوروبا مكروهين حتى قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى و هناك الكثير من الكتاب الأوروربيين الذين اتهموهم بأنهم هم أصل كل الشرور في أوروربا المسيحية أيضا.

-أنا أطالبك بقراءة فظائع أخبار الحروب في العهد القديم و التذبيح الكبير للأعداء و مقارنته بحروب سيدنا محمد و فتح مكة و غيرها و الاسرائيليين هم ارهابيين و ليس كل اليهود و لكن لا ننكر حتى كرههم لكم انتم أو لحتى أي رئيس أمريكي يحاول فقط التصدي لهم او تغيير سياسته نحوهم و كينتون عندك دليل.

- ليست الفكرة و القوة بالعدد فلو كذلك لكنا نحن حكام العالم الآن نحن و الصينيين و المسيحيون و لكن هناك الكثير من الديانات الأخرى ، المهم هو من يملك الخبث و الدهاء و هم مشهورون به و انت تعلم فهم آباء الربا في العالم و غيرها الكثير.

أنتظر مداخلتك المشوقة يا صديقي العزيز فلا تتأخر علي 

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أيضاً هههههه


----------



## qahery (4 يونيو 2008)

صعبانين عليا 
مازال الرعب يسيطر على المبشرين وهؤلاء الرهبان المتشددين في اوربا من زحف الإسلام الذي حتى وقتنا هذا غير قادرين على وقفه لأنه يدخل القلوب  
شئ يثير الشفقه
الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام​


----------



## qahery (4 يونيو 2008)

ماشاء الله أخي فادي لم اكن قرأت ردودك ماشاء الله ونعم يا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا واعانك الله وسأتابع عن كثب
 واحيي ايضا peace على اسلوبه في الرد رغم ان هناك اخطاء لكن اتمنى ان يكون اي حوار هنا في المنتدى بنفس  الهدوء​


----------



## peace_86 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*عزيزي فادي أرجو أن تنتظرني لأكمل لك حديثي..
وأشكر ايضاً الاخ qahery على كلامه الجميل
مبدئياً أتمنى أن تزور هذا الموضوع: http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=787860#post787860

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## fadywolf (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

عزيزي peace
أرجو أن يكون المانع خير ان شاء الله قد أطلت علي في الرد و قلقت عليك فلا تحرمني من مناقشتك الجميلة 
فلا تنساني يا صديقي

سلام الله معك


----------



## peace_86 (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*أهلا عزيزي فادي وولف..
أنا بخير ونشكر الله على هذا الخير.. أشكرك صديقي على اهتمامك، يبدو أن مشاعرنا متبادلة حقاً
وقد صليت من أجلك قبل فترة.. لك ولكل الأخوة المسلمين
لا أدري إن قلت لك إني من خلفية مسلمة؟ فأنا مسلم سعودي سابق
أمي وأبوي وأخواني وأعمامي وخوالي جميعهم مسلمين
لذلك أنا احب المسلمين.. ودوماً أصلي لأجلهم، ولي أخ بدأ يميل للمسيحية (بفضل يسوع) عن طريقي
ومرة حلمت أن أمي تخدم بالكنيسة ووجها يشع نوراً وكنت أناديها يا قديسة.. هلليلويا
فلا تستغرب إن قلت لك إن خيروني بين إرتدادي عن المسيحة وبين إبادة المسلمين بأني سأختار الخيار الأول
لكن حمداً للرب بأني لن أقع في هذه الإحتمالات يوماً ..
سأكمل حديثي حين أنتهيت في إحدى ردودك السابقة يا صديقي وعزيزي فادي





			- نحن لا نمجد سفاحينا فلسنا كاليهود و أنت تعرف في العهد القديم كم من قتل و بطرق شنيعة حدث ، أنا معك أنه من حقك اعتبار الفتوحات و الاستعمارت الاسلامية هي غزو و لكنك نسيت أنها نفس المستعمرات الالوروبية و التي أهانوا فيها الشعوب المستعمرة و تذكر لسنا فقط من نقول ذلك حتى غيرنا من الشعوب تقول نفس الكلام عن الاستعمار الاوروبي فلماذا التمست لهم العذر بأنها اقتصادية سياسية و لم تلتمس نفس العذر للفتوحات الاسلامية بأنها لتدعيم دولة الاسلام سياسيا و اقتصاديا و كلنا نعلم كم من الحملات التبشيرية و الارساليات الكنسية في افريقيا و اسيا دخلت مع الجيوش الغازية أي دعت للمسيحية و كلنا نعلم كم من القهر الذي تعرض له الجنوب أفريقيون و الهنود و غيرهم من الشعوب فما الفرق؟؟؟ اننا مسلمون؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

التعليقات:
1. قصدي بتمجيد سفاحيكم هو كل من رفع السيف أمام الأبرياء ليخيروه بين الإيمان بالإسلام وبين الجزية وبين القتل..
والسفاحين هم برأيي الخلفاء الراشدين والعباسيين والأمويين والصفويين..
وكذلك شيوخهم مثل إبن تيمية والألباني وغيرهم..
وأضف إلى ذلك الشخص (اللي في بالي بالك) 
صدقني بأني لا أحب أن أعكر الجو وخاصة أننا نتحاور بهدوء كعادتنا
لكن ذاك الشخص يبدأ بحرف الميم وينتهي بحرف الدال.. وإسم أبوه عبدالله وأمه آمنة
2. لا يمكن ياصديقي أن تقارن بين حروب اليهود وحروب المسلمين.. فالأولانيين لم يحاربوا يوماً لنشر دينهم
فاليهودية أصلاً ديانة غير تبشيرية إنما تناسلية..
ثم لا أدري هل تقصد بقولك أنه: دام أن انبياء اليهود يقتلون فلا بأس بأن يقتل محمد
هذا ياعزيزي لا يصح، يجب أن تدرس كل حرب حصلت بين محمد وخصومه دراسة ناقدة محايدة
وأنا بدوري سأدرس العهد القديم من جديد.. لكن المشكلة أن العهد القديم (يصدع رأسي) حين قراءتي له فبه الكثير والكثير من الأسماء والاماكن والأحداث..
يصعب عليّ حقاً قراءته فأنا أكتفي بقراءة المزامير والأمثال والإصحاحات الأولى من سفر التكوين وسفر أشعياء
لكن هذا لا يمنع أن أعود من جديد لأدرس كل حرب جرت مع الشعب اليهودي العبراني دراسة غير منحازة
إنما في وقت أكون فيه خارجاً من السعودية حتى أقرأ الكتاب المقدس الورقي.. وليس الألكتروني
أوه! آسف... خرجت من الموضوع دون أن اشعر، سامحني ياصديقي فادي
سأعود للنقطة التي تبعثرت نحوها... فلتراجع الحروب الإسلامية لترى مدى مصداقيتها..
3. أنا لا ألتمس للإستعمارات الأوربية، فتذكر أنه عن طريق تلك الإستعمارات لم يتنصر مسلم واحد ويتحول للمسيحية..
بل أن تنصرهم وإيمانهم بيسوع جاءت عن طرق أخرى ولا دخل للإستعمارات نهائياً
أما عن الحروب الإسلامية فهي حروب دينية تعريبية بحتة
سأبدأ من اليمين إلى اليسار:
+ دولة فارس المجوسية غزاها المسلمون في عهد عمر ودمروا كل معالمها وقتلوا جميع رجالهم وسبوا نسائهم..
والمجوس إلى اليوم يشعرون بالإضطهاد من قبل المسلمين.. وأكثرهم هاجر إلى الهند
ودولة فارس تعربت(أو تحولت ثقافتها إلى العربية) بالقوة والغصب
هل يمكن أن نقول أنها حروب اقتصادية لألتمس لهم العذر؟؟
ثم اين الإقتصاد فيمن يدخل لبيتي ويقتلني ويتزوج زوجتي وأبنتي؟
على كل لقد أعادت دولة فارس لغتها الأصلية الفارسية من قبل شخص اسمه: فردوسي
+ مصر القبطية، لا داعي لأشرح تفاصيل أنت تعرفها جيداً
وكيف إنقرضت اللغة القبطية إلى القليل منها، والكثير من الآثار الفرعونية انتهكت من قبل المسلمين
وخير الأقباط بين دخولهم للإسلام وبين دفع الجزية أو القتل..
وكذلك بعض البلاد الأخرى مثل: العراق والشام بأكمله وشمال أفريقيا وشرقاً إلى الهند وباكتسان..
ولماذا نذهب للحديث؟؟؟؟؟ في شبه الجزيرة العربية نفسها حصلت تلك المجازر لأسلمة الشعوب..
أنا إنسان عربي من عائلة عربية ومن قبيلة عربية قديمة، أنا أنحدر م نقابلة عاربة وليست مستعربة
لكن أتضايق فعلاً ماحصل من أخوتي السريانيين والكلدانيين والأقباط والأمازيغ وغيرهم
أرجو ان أكون وضحت ماذا قصدت بالفرق بين الإستعمارات الأوربية وبين الحروب الإسلامية
4. نعم هناك حروب شنها المسيحيون وخاصة في القرن العاشر ميلادي والقرن الخامس عشر ميلادي..
سأكتفي وأقول: فقط في هذين القرنين وما حولها بقليل
حين جاء الإسبان إلى الأمريكا اللاتينية وضعوا السيف حول رقاب هنود الحمر ليتنصروا
ونحن نخجل كثيراً حين نقرأ ذلك.. فكم من الإعتذارات قدمناها لهم، وخاصة بأمريكا توزع كتبيات مجانية تطلب بها الصفح من الهنود على كل مجزرة فعلها بهم الإنكليز
والبابا قدم إعتذارات لما حصل في وقت الحروب الصليبية، والكنيسة الأسبانية أعطت الخيار لليهود الذين آمن أجدادهم  بالمسيحية كرهاً بأن يعودوا لليهودية إن شاءوا (معظمهم فضل البقاء على المسيحية والكثير صرح بأنه جده اليهودي آمن بكل رضا الخاطر)
وفي ألمانيا يمنع منعاً باتاً التحدث حول النازية (يخجلون حين يتذكرون تلك المجازر السوداء)
لكن ماذا فعل المسلمين أزاء حروبهم ومعاركهم وغزواتهم وإضطهاداتهم؟ بدءاً من يهود يثرب(المدينة المنورة) مروراً بالحروب التي سموها فتوح إلى ماحصل قبل سنين معدودة عن إنجار العمارتين في 11أيلول؟؟
هل من مسلم واحد تجرأ واعتذر؟
أم إن إله الإسلام نفسه يشكره على ذلك.. ولا داعي لأن يخجل فما فعله هو الصواب بعينه..

أطلت الكلام، اعرف ذلك
فأنت من القلائل التي تتحمل ثرثرتي التي لا تنهتي بنقطة..




			-أرجو منك عزيزي أن تبحث في موضوع الختان للرجل و لحم الخنزير و الخمر و غيرها من الأمور التي منعتها اليهودية و الاسلام و موجودة في المسيحية لتعلم ضررها الكبير علميا و طبيا و ليس دينيا و لأن أخبرك أنا لكي لا تقول أني مسلم أهذي بكلام لصالح القرآن و الاسلام.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الختان به أضرار كثيرة على جسم الغنسان وخاصة إن لم تتم بدقة دقيقة
أنصحك بقراءة كتب الدكتورة نوال السعدواي عن موضوع الختان..

وعن الخمر.. فقد قال رب المجد: فلا تسكروا بالخمر التي بها خلاعة بل إمتلئوا بالروح القدس
وقد نصح بولس تلميذه بأن يشرب الخمر في إحدى المرات لعلاج عسر الهضم..
الله طبعاً لا يحرم شيئاً يخلقه هو؟؟؟؟ بل حرم استعمال هذا الشيء إن كان يؤذي الآخرين..
كالسكين الذي يمكن أن تقتل فيه شخصاً أو تقطع فيه تفاحة..

أما عن لحم الخنزير فالديدان الشريطية تكثر على ظهرها.. والبقرة ايضاً كذلك
فللتساءل لماذا حرمت الاولى دون الثانية؟ الإجابة: لأن محمد اقتبس من اليهود دون أن يعرف ماذا وضع تلك الفكرة وتحريمها..
ثم أن الخنزير إن طبخ بشكل جيد لن يكون فيه ضرر..


ولي عودة أخرى يا صديقي فادي لبقية ردودك..
سلام ونعمة*


----------



## fadywolf (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

صديقي peace,
بعد التحية و السلام،

طبعا زعلت لأني أحسست أنك وصلت لنقطة هي الجمود في الفكر مع كل ما عهدته منك من التفكير بالعقل ،لا تغضب مني فأنا للأسف صريح.

صديقي العزيز،
بالنسبة للحروب أنا لا أتكلم عن النية في حدوثها في الحرب هي حرب مهما كان سببها خراب على الجانبين من جميع الجهات إنما احدثك عن فظاعة ما حدث الحروب في العهد القديم و اليك الأمثلة:

حزقيال : 9 عدد 6 الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك.ولا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة وابتدئوا من مقدسي.فابتدأوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت.

لا يوجد دين سماوي منزل يأمر أتباعه بالقتل للهلاك كما يقول النص السابق المنقول عن العهد القديم في الكتاب المقدس .


سفر هوشع [ 13 : 16 ] يقول الرب : 

(( تجازى السامرة لأنها تمردت على إلهها . بالسيف يسقطون .  تحطم أطفالهم ، والحوامل تشق )) 


حزقيال 9 : 5 

(( اعْبُرُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَلْفَهُ وَاقْتُلُوا. لاَ تَتَرََّأفْ عُيُونُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. أَهْلِكُوا الشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ.))

سفر التثنية : 20 : 16 

(( أما مُدُنُ الشُّعُوبِ الَّتِي يَهَبُهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ لَكُمْ مِيرَاثاً فَلاَ تَسْتَبْقُوا فِيهَا نَسَمَةً حَيَّةً، بَلْ دَمِّرُوهَا عَنْ بِكْرَةِ أَبِيهَا، كَمُدُنِ الْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ )) 

أليست هذه حرب أبادة كاملة ؟؟؟أليست هذه التعاليم  التي ينفذونها في العراق و فلسطين و كل بلاد المسلمين ؟؟؟

اشعيا 13:16و تحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم و تنهب بيوتهم و تفضح نسائهممزمور :137:9 طوبى لمن يمسك أطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة

صموائيل 1 : 15:3فالآن اذهب واضرب عماليق وحرموا كل ما له ولا تعف عنهم بل اقتل رجلا وامرأة.طفلا ورضيعا  .بقرا وغنما.جملا وحمار 
ما هو ذنب الأطفال و الرضع ؟؟ ما هذا الإرهاب ؟؟ ما ذنب البقر و الغنم و الحمير ؟؟؟ هذا ما يفعلونه في العراق و فلسطين و في بلاد المسلمين 

و حتى غنائم الحرب قد تم الأمر بها في الكتاب المقدس:

وَأَمَّا النِّسَاءُ وَالأَطْفَالُ وَالْبَهَائِمُ، وَكُلُّ مَا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ أَسْلاَبٍ، فَاغْنَمُوهَا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ، وَتَمَتَّعُوا بِغَنَائِمِ أَعْدَائِكُمُ الَّتِي وَهَبَهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ لَكُمْ )) [ تثنية 20 : 14 ]

و السبايا و البهائم:

وَأَمَّا النِّسَاءُ وَالأَطْفَالُ وَالْبَهَائِمُ، وَكُلُّ مَا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ أَسْلاَبٍ، فَاغْنَمُوهَا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ، وَتَمَتَّعُوا بِغَنَائِمِ أَعْدَائِكُمُ الَّتِي وَهَبَهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ لَكُمْ )) [ تثنية 20 : 14 ]


 سفر الملوك الأول الإصحاح 11 العدد 3 يتحدث عن سليمان و يقول : 
و كانت له سبع مئة من النساء السيدات و ثلاث مئة من السراري فأمالت نساؤه قلبه .

 سفر صموئيل الثاني الإصحاح الخامس العدد 13 :

واخذ داود ايضا سراري ونساء من اورشليم بعد مجيئه من حبرون فولد ايضا لداود بنون وبنات

و تتحدث يا صديقي عن الجزية و أن المسلمين أجبروا هذه الدول عليها فأنظر معي يا peace:

رومية13عدد 17: فأعطوا الجميع حقوقهم.الجزية لمن له الجزية.الجباية لمن له الجباية.والخوف لمن له الخوف والإكرام لمن له الاكرام

كما أن موسى عليه السلام أخذ الجزية كما جاء في سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني الإصحاح 24 :

العدد 9 : ونادوا في يهوذا وأورشليم بان يأتوا الى الرب بجزية موسى عبد الرب المفروضة على اسرائيل في البرية

و حتى حد الردة الذي نسمع الاعتراض عليه الكثير و الكثير من الأخوة المسيحيين أيضا موجود عندكم:

التثنية الإصحاح 13 

6. واذا اغواك سرا اخوك ابن امك او ابنك او ابنتك او امرأة حضنك او صاحبك الذي مثل نفسك قائلا نذهب ونعبد آلهة اخرى لم تعرفها انت ولا آباؤك 7 من آلهة الشعوب الذين حولك القريبين منك او البعيدين عنك من اقصاء الارض الى اقصائها 8 فلا ترض منه ولا تسمع له ولا تشفق عينك عليه ولا ترقّ له ولا تستره 9 بل قتلا تقتله.يدك تكون عليه اولا لقتله ثم ايدي جميع الشعب اخيرا. 10 ترجمه بالحجارة حتى يموت.لانه التمس ان يطوّحك عن الرب الهك الذي اخرجك من ارض مصر من بيت العبودية. 

 هوشع الإصحاح 13 :

16 تجازى السامرة لانها قد تمردت على الهها.بالسيف يسقطون.تحطم اطفالهم والحوامل تشقّ 

 إنجيل لوقا الأصحاح 19 :

27 اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فأتوا بهم الى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي 

و لا ننسى أن في الإسلام هناك استتابة فيه قبل تطبيق الحد .. أما المسيحية فيتم القتل مباشرة .

-أما بالنسبة ليهود يثرب يا صديقي العزيز فكلنا نعرف تماما ما حدث منهم و اذا كان محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم لا يريدهم في المدينة لكان قاتلهم منذ استقراره في المدينة المنورة و كلنا يعلم أنه حتى بعد معركة بدر قويت شوكة المسلمين يعني الجيش موجود و كل الفرصة مهيأة. 

- أما بالنسبة لأضرار عدم الختان و أكل الخنزير و الفرق بينها و بين لحم البقر و شرب الخمر (قليله حتى حرام في الاسلام) فأنا لا أدعوك أن تبحث في هذه المواضيع من الناحية الدينية بل بناحية علمية بحتة و سترى أني على صواب أو خطأ.

- بالنسبة للدكتورة نوال السعداوي و غيرها فإن الاسلام قد أمر بالبحث و ستجد أن ما حرم على المسلم هو صحيح علميا وليس هناك مانع أن يكون رأيك مخالف ، هذه هي طبيعة الفكر في الاسلام و لكن يا صديقي للأسف كما تجد مثل بعض المفكرين المسحيين و الأوروبيين عندما اتهموهم بالهرطقة لآراهم في المسيح و البعض منهم ليس اقتناعا في نقده و انما لأهواء و نيات أخرى يوجد أيضا عندنا في الاسلام أو في اي ديانة أمثالهم لأن الدكتورة السعداوي أنا أظن أنها قد كبرت في السن و أنت تعلم الدماغ كيف يكون و هي حرة برأيها.

طلب أخير
لا تطيل علي ثانية الرد يا صديقي ، اتفضحنا في المنتدى كل شوية انت فين انت فين ههههههههههههه

سلام يا صديقي


----------



## fadywolf (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

صديقي لحسن تفهمني غلط

لاتطيل على الرد ثانية ، أقصد به أن لا تطيل على المدة في الرد ههههههههههههههههه
لا تنسى ذلك


----------



## fadywolf (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صديقي العزيز Peace:

لقد اشتقت لردك كثيرا و يبدو أنك مشغول بشيء ما، عسى أن يكون غيابك خيراً.

فقط أردت أن أنوه لشيء ، فعند قراءتي ثانية لردك (طبعا عندما أتفقد رددت أم لا ) استوقفني حكاية المستعمرات و قلت أنه يجب علي الرد على شيء:

- المستعمرات الأوروبية في أفريقيا خصوصا و دول بالذات (ساحل العاج ،الكاميرون،نيجيريا، نامبيا، زامبيا، جنوب أفريقيا،أثيوبيا ،رواندا وبوتسوانا بالذات)  و هذه الدول بالذات التي لوحظ فيها التحول من الاسلام الى المسيحية (لم آتي لك بكل أفريقيا ههههه) و ذلك عن طريق المستشفيات الكنسية و الارساليات المسيحية التي تستخدم الطب مع التنصير و هي موجودة بالعلن وبلا خفاء و تستطيع أن تتطلع على خدماتها في قناة ناشيونال جيوجرافيك التي تستضيفهم أحيانا لبيان اوجه الخير الممزوج بالتنصير و يعترفون بأنها رسالتهم لكي ينشروا الخير و الطريق الى المسيح و هناك في دول أخرى و حدث بالفعل و تستطيع جلب صور لبنات مسلمات من البوسنة و الهرسك يعلقون الصليب و نساء تحولن من الاسلام للمسيحية هناك و ذلك بعدما لم يجدوا لهن مأوى ولا من يطعمهم غير منظمات غير حكومية تابعة للصليب الأحمر كانت هناك قدمت لهن المساعدات مع التنصير،وهناك الهند حيث يتنصر الكثيرون و يعتنقون المسيحية بدلا من الهندوسية و غيرها بعد مساعداتهم الجزيلة و لا تذهب هذه الارساليات الى المدن التي يتواجد بها الأغنياء في الهند يعني بإختصار ليس لكي اجعلك مسيحي يجب أن أقتلك ، فهناك طرق كثيرة أسهل لأنك فقير و محتاج.

- بالنسبة لفارس ، فإن الفرس ليسوا بأهل ذمة كاليهود و النصارى وهم عبدة للنار و كانوا من الشعوب التابعة لملوكهم بطريقة عمياء و عندما فتحت فارس و تم القضاء على كسرى دخلوا الاسلام و لكن طبيعة الفرس للأسف أنهم يعتقدون أنفسهم فوق الناس و بذلك تم اذكاء مذهب الشيعة عندهم و تم ولادته و رعايته عندهم لإعتقادهم بما يقارب الاعتقاد بفداء علي بن ابي طالب عندهم و شهادته لأنه ظلم من قبل أبي بكر و عمر بن الخطاب و كان مذهب الزرادشتية من قبل يعتمد على موت زرادشت ظلماً هذا بالاضافة الى احساسهم بأنهم أعلى من العرب و بالتالي مازالوا يحقدون حتى الآن على العرب و خصوصا مصر مركز المذهب السني في العالم و يحاولون اذكاء روح فارس القديمة فالعقدة عندهم أصلا سواء أسلموا أم لا و على فكرة حتى الآن موجود الكثير من معالم فارس قائمة و سجادها المشهورة به في المتاحف و ايران.

-  بالنسبة لمصر فلو نظرنا من الناحية التاريخية ، سنرى أنه لم يحكم مصر أصلا حكام مصريين الا فترات قليلة حتى بعض أسر الفراعنة كانت من اصول ليبية و نوبية و أجنبية و تارة حكم الفرس مصر و تارة البطالمة و الرومان و غيرهم وصولا للعرب ، حتى اللغة القبطية هي لغة منحدرة بعد حدوث التغيرات عليها من اللغة الفرعونية و هذه التغيرات حدثت نظرا لطبيعة اختلاف الحكم و بالتالي فليس فقط حدث تعريب و استخدام للغة العربية و انما حدث من قبلها الكثير من استخدام اللغات الأخرى ، بمعنى أن الشعب المصري كما رضي بإسكندر المقدوني و البطالمة و الفرس و الفراعنة الأجانب أكيد أنه رضي بالعرب و كما تحول من الوثنية الى المسيحية و منها بعضهم الى الاسلام يعني أنه لم يكن هناك ارهاب و الا لما وجد على الأقل الآن مانسبته 10% من الشعب المصري مسيحي بمعدل تقريبا 9 مليون فرد و خصوصا أن المصريين المسيحين نادرا أن نرى كثرة الأولاد عندهم (5 أو أكثر) بمعنى أن هذا العدد يتزايد بقلة أو أن كثرته حاليا ليست للإتجاه لزيادة النسل وهو ماتحاره مصر أصلا مسلمين و مسيحيين لظروف الحياة.

- العراق هم أهل الكفر و النفاق : مقولة مشهورة و هي فعلا صحيحة فكان المناذرة يخطبون ود فارس و يدينون بالمجوسية من أجلهم و عندما انتصر العرب على فارس اعلنوا اسلامهم سريعا و عندما حدثت المشاكل بين معاوية و علي بن أبي طالب دافعوا عن علي و الحسن و الحسين ثم قتلوا الحسن و الحسين بنفسهم ثم خرج منهم الخوارج و هم الخارجين عن شيعة علي و عندهم من الديانات أصلا الكثير مثل اليزيدية و الصابئة و الماندية و الآشورية هذا غير الطوائف المسيحية و الاسلامية الكثيرة و ترى الآن عندما ذهب صدام عنهم ماذا يفعلون ببعضهم مع أنهم كانوا كلهم يمجدون صدام من قبل فلا عتاب عليهم.

- الشام ، فتحت الشام بمعارك لم تكن مع أهلها و كانت مع الروم المسحيين و خصوصا مع هرقل قائدهم العظيم و دخل الغساسنة الى الاسلام و خصوصا لأنهم من أصول قبائل عربية مثل النصيرات و كندة و هناك الكثر منهم متصاهر بالنسب مع قبائل العرب و لم يكن فيها اي ارهاب حتى فتح القدس تم بطريقة سلمية و جاء عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه بنفسه عندما رفض أسقف المدينة تسليمها الا له و جاء فعلا ماشيا و خادمه على حمار مقارنه بما فعله الصليبيين الاوروبيون بالمدينة بالمسلمين و اخوانهم مسيحي الشرق و هو مثبت حتى عند الاوروبيين.

- حتى معارك الخليفة المستعصم ضد الروم جاءت فقط بعد استغاثة مشهورة من امرأة احتل الروم قريتها و قتلوا الرجال و الأطفال و النساء و استغاثت وامعتصماء وا اسلاماه يعني يعدما لم نأمنهم على بلادنا و شرفنا.

- أتدري ما المشكلة؟ المشكلة هو وجود بعض الآيات التي فسرت على أنها تحريض على ارهاب الناس و قتلهم ان لم يسلموا و مع انكارنا لهذا و التبيين الكثير لأسباب الجهاد و حتى ادلالنا على أن هناك من يستغل هذه الآيات ليقتل حتى في بلاد المسلمين ، هل هناك أكثر من الحوادث الارهابية التي حدثت في السعودية و هي مقدسة بالنسبة للمسلمين؟؟؟

- شرحت من قبل أن الهنا واحد مسلمين و مسيحيين و يهود و لكن دياناتنا اختلفت في التفسير فنحن لا نؤمن بالبنوة و التثليث و المسيحيون يؤمنون به مع بنوة المسيح و التثليث فأرجوك peace أن تحاول أن تقتنع بهذه الفكرة والا لقال قرآننا أنكم تعبدون الها اخر و لكننا نقول (أشركتم مع الله) يمعنى عبدتم الله و لكن معه المسيح ، هل فهمت ما أقصده يا صديقي؟؟

- أيضا الديانة الاسلامية هي ديانة تبشيرية للعالمين و قد ذكرت في القرآن أما المسيحية فهي لبنى اسرائيل ( بعثت لخراف بني اسرائيل الضالة) - وجهة نظر المسلمين.

اقرا هذا بالاضافة لما قبله يا صديقي و اتمنى أن ترد بسرعة لأني أشتقت لردودك الشيقة

سلام الله معك


----------



## peace_86 (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد معاك يا صديقي العزيز فادي وولف..
أنا حقاً آسف جداً جداً جداً لتأخري عليك وخاصة بأني لا استطيع الدخول إلى الأنترنت كل الوقت
هذا لأنني أشارك بالمنتدى عن طريق المقاهي.. والمقاهي هنا غالية مادية إلى حد ما
الساعة الواحدة تطلب سبعة ريالات أي (سبعة غرشة ماء صغيرة)
وأنا كعادتي لا أجلس ساعة أو ساعتين.. بل عدة ساعات قد تصل إلى 6 ساعات
ولابد ان يكون جيبي ممتلئاً :smil16: ..
وطبعاً أنا لا أشارك فقط في منتدى الكنيسة، بل أكثر من منتدى وتصلني رسائل يومياً عبر البريد الإلكتروني.. يا إلهي رحمتك :heat:
لكن صدق بأني أشعر معك بالأخوة الكبيرة، في آخر مرة تحدثت مع مسلم بهذه الطريقة 
هو مسلم إسمه: أحمد مصطفى كان مشترك معنا بالمنتدى
وطبعاً كل غائب وله عذره :Love_Letter_Send: ..
المهم ياعزيزي دعني أكمل حواري معك..
وسأبدأ بما انتهيت به بالأمس، وأنا اعدك باني سأكمل معك جميع الحوار
وسأرد على جميع ماتكتب.. إنما رويداً رويداً





			- رسائل سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم عندما دعى الملوك و الأمراء و كسرى الى الاسلام كلها لم يدخل فيها الا عبارة" من محمد بن عبدالله" لأنه يعلم تماما بجهالة المبعوث له الرسالة برسالة الدين و ان علم فإنه من الممكن أن تكون المعلومات فقط أنه زعيم وحد القبائل العربية ، هذا بالإضافة الى عبارة" أسلم تسلم" هذا غير أنه بالتأكيد سيتكلم ولو مع أي أحد عن الاسلام بطريقة لطيفة " ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لأنفضوا من حولك- صدق الله العظيم" هذا غير أن الرسائل جاءت بنتيجة طيبة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صدقني بان عبارة أسلم تسلم بها معاني مبطنة وشريرة
تخيل لو قال لك احدهم أدخل إلى شركتي وستكون حياتك بخير
أي بمعنى آخر: إن لم تدخل لشركتي ستكون حياتك مهددة
عبارة (تسلم) غير موجودة إلا بالإسلام.. اليهودية طبعاً لا تبشر
أما المسيحية، فيقول رب المجد يسوع بما معناه:
"وأي مدينة دخلتوها لتبشروا بإسمي ولم يرحب بكم أهل المدينة فأخرجوا من المدينة بكل بساطة وأزيلوا تراب تلك المنتدى من أرجلكم"
أي ألا تزعجوا الناس بإسمي.. فكل شخص له الحق بإختيار دينه
ولم يقل: آمنوا وستسلموا
المسيحية يا صديقي ليست فرضاً على أحد
لأنها علاقة ربانية بين الإنسان والخالق.. فهل يمكن لشخص ثالث(إنسان آخر) أن يتدخل في هذه العلاقة؟؟ ويجبر الأول على الإيمان بالثاني؟
وأيضاً، فالمسيحية ليست حزب سياسي أو شمولي ليزيد عدد أتباعه
يمكنك ان تتخيل أن هناك مسيحي واحد في الدنيا
أما في الإسلام فصدقني أن الامر ليس كذلك لأن هناك ما يسمى ب: الجهاد والشوري والإمامة والخلافة وغيرها..
ألستم إلى اليوم تنتظرون راية الجهاد؟
القصد: عبارة إسلم تسلم هي عبارة شريرة مبطنة




			الى حد ما فقد أسلم النجاشي ملك الحبشة و صاحب اليمن و رد المقوقس عظيم مصر الرسالة برد رقيق و هرقل قد رد أيضا ردا رقيقا و دعى سيدنا محمد له" ثبت الله ملكه" و قتل كسرى فارس مبعوث الرسول و مزق الرسالة و دعى عليه سيدنا محمد "مزق الله ملكه" و فعلا مزق الله ملك كسرى و ثبتت حتى الآن ممالك روما التي قسمت الى دول كثيرة و بيزنطة حتى معه تعارضها مع دين الاسلام حتى زمننا هذا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

النجاشي لم يسلم يوماً 
إنما أنتم تقولون أن قلبه مال للإسلام.. وأنا أيضاً أضم صوتي مع صوتكم وأقول أن قلبه مال للإسلام الذي كان وقتها مكياً (في زمن مكة) وكانت عبارة عن:
محبة الخالق والناس وتذكير المخلوقات بالآخرة و.... فقط
وكانت تشبه المسيحية غلى حد كبير فليست هناك اي أوامر ارضية بل كلها سماوية
(يعني لا تعدد ولا طلاق ولا حرام ولاحلال)
لذلك يمكن أن نقول أن الإسلام كان جميلاً إلى حد ان جعل النجاشي يميل قلبه له..
أما كسرى.. فلو كنت مكانه لقلت نفس الشيء، فلماذا أؤمن بشيء أنا لا اعرفه؟؟؟
أما الجزء الاخير من كلامك.. فصدقني بأنها لا تمت بالحقيقة بصلة
كثيرة هي الممالك التي تمزقت وتوحدت وتمزقت مرة أخرى.. وهكذا دواليك
وليس للإسلام أي دخل في هذا..
حضارة الآزتك تمزقت وماتت، هل لأنها عادت الإسلام؟؟؟
الدول الأوربية اليوم تريد توحيد نفسها حتى أنها اشتركت في عملة واحدة.. هل لأنها أحبت الإسلام؟؟
بحق الله أرجوك يا فادي ألا تقول تلك المواضيع التي يكررها شيوخ الإسلام..





			- بالنسبة للدعاء فأنا أقول لك أنه للأسف هناك من البعض من يأخذ أنصاف الآيات ليغسل بها أمخاخ الشباب و يدعوهم للجهاد المزيف ضد من يعيشون معنا و جيراننا من المسيحيين و لكن صدقني و أنت تعلم أكيد هذه الروايات فقد حزن المسلمون عندما هزم الروم المسيحيون من الفرس المجوس و نزلت سورة الروم بأنهم سوف يغلبون و فعلا غلبت الروم الفرس و فرح المؤمنون و حديث الرسول عن الذمي و حقه"من آذى ذميا فقد آذاني" و لكن الدعاء عندما يوجه فهو موجه ضد أعدائك ، تصور نفسك مثل العراقيين أو الفلسطنيين سواء كنت مسلم أو مسيحي و أنت لا تستطيع الخروج من بيتك و أيضا من الممكن أن تهاجم داخل بيتك و العالم يسكت ولا من منادي فقرر كيف سيكون احساسك بالظلم الواقع عليك ، هذا هو حال المسلمين للأسف و هو ما توقع به رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بأننا سنكون أمة كبيرة جدا و لكن ضعفاء جدا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تعليقاتي:
1. عن غسيل المخ، يعني هل افهم أن جمييييييع من يؤمن بالجهاد هو مغسول المخ؟
أنا كنت في يوم أؤمن بالجهاد هل كنت مغسول المخ؟ أم أني كنت أؤمن أن الإسلام قائم على الجهاد؟
2. سؤال: ما رأيك بحديث أم قرفة؟
ربما ستقول لي حديث ضعيف.. حسناً إن كنت أنت مؤمناً إلى هذا الحديث بقصة ضعف الحديث وصحيحه
إذن سأبشرك أن حديث كم آذى ذمياً هو حديث ضعيف
ولك أن تعرف أن كلمة ذمي تعني اليهودي أو المسيحي الذي يدفع الجزية
فمن لا يدفع الجزية لا يكون ذمياً..!!!؟ سيكون من ضمن الكفار
الجزية.. أي الحصول على المال.. وبعد كل هذا تقنعي يا عزيزي فادي أن الإسلام ليس سياسية؟
3. أنا مع العراق وفلسطين أحبائي، وضد القوات الامريكية الشريرة
أنا مع الإنسانية ياعزيزي.. والدين الذي تدين به هو ضد الإنسانية..




			- استجابة الله تعالى ليست مقررة أنه بعد الدعاء يجب أن تكون منفذة ، إن الله يجيب دعوة الداعي و لكن الله له حكمة و قدر قد كتب للدنيا من قبل الخليقة فليس كل واحد وقع عليه ظلم سوف يدعو الله فيغير الله حكمته و قدره لأجلنا و مع ذلك فالله يغير و يبدل كيفما يشاء أيضا بقدره الذي كتبه ، أريد منك أن تتصور قدرة الله و أن كل كل شيء في الدنيا هو يعلمه قبل حدوثه و هو الذي قدره و هو خالق كل شيء وهو الرزاق مقسم الأرزاق صدقني ،سامحني لأسلوبي لأني في هذه اللحظة أريد أن أعبر ولا تستطيع كلماتي .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كنت أقصد بذلك أن المسلمين يدعون الله لأن يهدم بيوت غيرهم!!؟؟
تخيل أن الله واقف فوق ويسمع لتلك الادعية سواءاً كان سيستجيب لأدعية المسلمين ام لا ..
لكن ألا تتصور أن الله بالرؤية الإسلامية هي إله شرير؟
أنا لا استطيع ان اتصور أن الله سيسمع لتلك الادعية ولا يقول شيئاً..
لابد أن الرب القدوس هو زعلان من المسلمين لآنهم يشوهون صورته وجعلوه يستقبل تلك الادعية بصدر رحب..
قلت لك سابقاً تخيل أن لك إبن في العاشرة.. هل تخيلت ذاك الموقف أم لا ؟
إن كنت في كل اسبوع من يوم الجمعة تدعون على غيركم وتقولون:
اللهم عليك بالكفار وعليك بالدنمارك وووووو...
(صارت الدنمارك اليوم بجانب أمريكا وإسرائيل.. فبين فترة وفترة يظهر لنا بلد جديد في بلاك ليست)
لم اذهب لكنيسة يوماً (لوجودي بالسعودية) لكن أراها في التلفزيون وأسمعها تقول:
يارب إرحمنا يارب ساعدنا.. يارب حل برحمتك على هذه الدنيا
لم يقولوا قط: يارب أعز المسيحية والمسيحيين
صدقني بأن الكنيسة أشعر بانها هي بيت الله الحقيقي،
أما في المساجد فأدعيتها شئنا أم ابينا محدودة بين أمرين لا ثالث لها:
1. الدعاء للمسلمين وطلب العزة لهم..
2. الدعاء على الكفار وطلب الذلة لهم..





			-قلت لك يا peace الناس لهم مذاهب و أفكار منهم المتشدد و منهم الوسط في أي ديانة فليس لأنه هدد بأن البيت الأبيض سيكون البيت الاسلامي خلاص هو مقرر ، و أكرر الاسلام ضد ارهاب المدنيين و الأبرياء.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لو كان الإسلام ضد الإرهاب لما وجدتني اليوم أتناقش معاك وفي توقيعي صورة ليسوع
ولما وجدتني اليوم أقول لك بأني مرتد عن الإسلام..
إحدى اسباب ارتدادي من الإسلام هي  كثرة الآيات الإرهابية التي فيه..
وأرجوك ان تسامحني على لفط ذلك.. إنما هي فعلاً كذلك
وكلما حاورت مسلماً عن هذا يقول لي: وهذا حتى موجود في كتبكم
وكأنه يقول: عادي، أنتم ارهابيين ونحن ارهابيين وكلنا في الهوا سوا
إنما أين المنطق؟ أين الصدق في الحوار؟
وقد قلت سابقاً بأن المسيحية لا تمجد سفاحيها.. بل قدمت اعتذارات ووثائق عدة تطالب غير المسيحيين أن تسماحها
وأبسط مثال على ذلك: هي وثقية اعتذار ماجرى في الحروب الصليبية!!؟
لكن أنا حين قلت لأخي (الذي مازال مسلماً ويتبع السلك يعتبر إلى حد ما متشدد) :
أنظر إلى المسلمين المغترين بأنفسهم يقولون: أن البيت الأبيض سيصبح البيت الإسلامي
قال لي وكله ثقة: ولما لا؟ إنشالله سيكون ذلك..
ياعيب الشوم على هؤلاء ناس..
وبدأ يريني بعض الصور لمسلمين يصلون في الشوارع والطائرات والاماكن العامة..
وقال لي: أنظر إلى المسلمين ما شاء الله..  لا يخشون لومة لائم
قلت له: تخيل بأنك تمشي في الشارع وفجأة رأيت الطريق المسدود بحجة أن هناك جموع من الهندوس يصلون.. ماذا سيكون ردة فعلك؟
قال لي: سأتضايق طبعاً..
قلت له: إذن لماذا لا تتصور غضب وتضايق هؤلاء الذين يريدون العبور والصلاة المسلمين لا تسمح لهم..
قال لي والنرجسة تعلو أنفه: الإسلام لا يعلو عليه..
قلت له: صدقيني بأن المسلمين مغرورين
فقال لي بطريقة إسلامية بحتة:
أقسملك بالله بأننا مغرورين وهذا من حقنا... فمن حق كل مسلم أن يكون مغروراً بسبب النعمة التي اعطاه اياها الله..
لم أتحمل الجلوس معه لدقيقة فيكفي بأني إرتديت عن الإسلام لكثرة الآيات الإرهابية فيه..
لا أريد أن أنجن بسبب هذا الدين الذي سلب من الإنسان أهم مافيه
ألا وهو: الأنسانية!!!؟




			- نعم نحن نؤمن بالجهاد و هو أنواع هناك جهاد القتال (ضد من لا نأمنه على أرضنا و عرضنا) وهناك جهاد الكلمة الطيبة و هو ما أفعله معك الآن فأنا أحاول أن أبين لك سماحة ديني بالحسنى و هناك جهاد القلب وهو عندما لا تستطيع فعل شيء فإنك تدعو بالهداية أو تدعو بالخير لأخوانك ، أما عن من يتخذون من المسلمين حكم الجهاد في أي تصرف لهم فأنا أقولها لك لو كان فعلا الأمر بيدي و أنا مسلم لذبحتهم جميعا كل من يتخذ الاسلام ذريعة ليقتل و يشبع رغباته المريضة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب لو كنت شريراً معك ياصديقي فادي.. هل سترفع راية الجهاد ضدي؟
أعرف ان المسيحية تأمر بالتبشير بقوة الكلمة.. وإن كان خصمي مجادلاً، فسأتوقف عن التبشير
لكن في الإسلام الوضع يختلف: تبشر بقوة الكلمة.. وإن كان الخصم مجادلاً فإنها تبارزه حرباً..
وأنت قلت بقولك أنك:



			فأنا أحاول أن أبين لك سماحة ديني بالحسنى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وصدقني بأنك لن تبين لي إلا عن طريق الآيات المكية..
فهل يمكن مثلاً أن تشرح قلبي للإسلام عن طريق سورة التوبة؟
إنما في حالتي سأعطيك الإنجيل وأقول لك: تفضل واقرأه وأعطني رأيك به
فأنا لا أخجل من كتابي
لكن هناك من المسلمين من يقول: حين نبشر المسيحي لا يجب أن نقول له بداية عن تعدد الزوجات وغيره أو عن الجهاد.. سنبدأ بالوجه الطيب
أي أن هناك وجه غير طيب!! وجه شرير آخر!!
أما المسيحي فيبشر دون أن يحذف أو يغير كلمة..




			- حكاية اللعن هذه من الممكن أن لا تأخذها عليه عندما تسمع مني هذا ، كثير من المسيحيين يتكلمون عن سيدنا محمد بأنه من الأنبياء الكذبة و أنه الشيطان و غيره (ماعذا لله) و لكن هذا رأيك أنت حر لأنكلا تؤمن به ولا بالقرآن ، سيدنا محمد أيضا عاب عليكم التثليث أو بنوة المسيح عليه السلام و يتحدث لنا عن أمم سبقتنا برسالات الله و أن الله لعنها لإشراكهم مع الله البشر في العبادة فهذا فكر ، وأظن أنه في القرآن حتى الذي نؤمن بأنه منزل من عند الله يوجد الآيات التي ناصرت النصارى و قالت عنهم أقرب الناس مودة و هناك الآيات التي بينت خطأ فكر التثليث و البنوة فهذا فكر و ليس سب.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

المسألة ياعزيزي فادي صدقني بأنها ليست أننا نقول عنكم وأنتم تقولون عنا..
محمد ليس مكان في الإعراب المسيحي..
لأنه جاء بعد سفر الرؤيا ب600 سنة.. وسفر الرؤيا هو نهاية الكتاب المقدس
سأقول لك عن نفسي ولا دخل لي بجميع المسيحيين..
أن إيماني يتوقف أن المسيح يسوع مات من أجلي وترك وراءه الروح القدس
فما لزوم محمد إذن؟
لنأخذها وحدة وحدة..
المسيحية:
1. خلق الله آدم وحواء..
2. فامرهما بالإبتعاد عن الشجرة.. 
3. فاقتربا منها وعاقبهما الله..
4. وقال لحواء: من نسلك سيأتي من يسحق رأس الحيَّة(وهذه نبوءة ولادة المسيح من العذراء حيث أن الله تكلم مع حواء وليس آدم)
5. وبعد ان تكاثرت الأنسال كان هناك انسان اسمه ابراهيم يعبد الله حق عبادة فكافئه الله بنسل مبارك.. وهم إسحاق ومن بعده
6. وعن طريق إسحاق جاء موسى.. 
7. وموسى بالشريعة اليهودية القاسية التي تنتظر مجيء المسيح المنتظر الذي سيخلصهم من هذ الشريعة بسبب الخطيئة الأصلية
8. فجاء المسيح له كل المجد عن طريق العذراء وخلصنا من خطيئتنا الأصلية وبدل الشرائع الموسوية الأرضية إلى شرائع سماوية روحية.. وقد أعطيتك بعض الأمثلة..
9. وقبل أن يرحل جسد المسيح(ناسوته وليس لاهوته، فلاهوته باقي إلى يومنا هذا) أخبر تلاميذه بأن الروح القدس سيحل عليهم..
10. وقال: اذهبوا وكرزوا الأأمم وبشروهم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس

لاحظ هذه السلسلة المرتبة. .فالرقم عشرة له علاقة وطيدة بالرقم واحد..
لكن ماذا عن الإسلام؟ بصراحة إلى اليوم لا أفهم أي داعي لمجيء هذا الدين إن كان من الله حقاً..
وعلى أي أساس سأقبل الإسلام كدين تابع للمسيحية واليهودية؟؟؟

أما عن السلسلة الإسلامية فهي هكذا:
1. خلق الله آدم وحواء..
2. فغضب منهما لآكل الشجرة.. وأنزلهما على الأرض فسامحهما (إذن القصة يجب أن تنهتي هنا، أليس كذلك؟)
3. فجاء بشريعة موسى..
4. فألغاها بشريعة عيسى..
5. فألغها بشريعة محمد.. قائلاً بالحرف الواحد: إن الدين عند الله الإسلام

فأتساءل ماذا كان يريد الله والناس  بالشريعة الموسوية إن كانت ملغية ملغية بشريعة عيسى
وماذا يريد الله والناس بشريعة عيسى إن كانت ستلغى لا محالة لمجيء محمد؟؟
وهل يظهران آدم وحواء في الصورة في الشريعة الإسلامية؟
إيش جاب لجاب؟
إذن عليك ياعزيزي أن تدرس القصة من جديد..
وخاصة ان كان الإسلام حقاً وريث اليهودية والمسيحية كما تقولون..




			-بالنسبة للآية كلامك صحيح ، عندما نكون في الحرب الأعلون فلا نتنازل للعدو و لكن من شهامة العرب حتى قبل الإسلام أنه عندما تحدث في وسط الحرب طلب معاهدة أو استسلام فيجب الخضوع اليها ففي القرآن آية لا أذكرها الآن أنه أجنحوا للسلم فقد كفى الله عنكم القتال.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لاحظ بقولك.. شهامة العرب
إذن الإسلام هو دين عربي بحت..
ولي أمثلة أخرى عن ذلك
إنما ذكري لتلك الآية لأخبرك ان الله في الإسلام (وسماحني لقول ذلك) يتلون حسب الوضع
فمرة قال وإن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها... هذا في وقت الضعف
وفي وقت القوة: ولا تجنحوا للسلم وانتم الأعلون!!؟؟
الإسلام ليس سياسة إذن؟




			-انا لا أمانع في تأسيس حتى ملحد أي مؤسسة ولكن أنا أدعوك لأن تتأمل و تفكر بأنها ليست مصادفة لأنهم يحاولون نشر ما يريدونه هم و التحكم في العالم من خلال الاعلام كما يحاول مثلا شيعة الكويت الدخول في أماكن معينة في الاعلام و التلفاز لكي يسيطرون على فكر و عقول السنة هذا قصدي وعلى فكرة اليهود كانوا أصلا في أوروبا مكروهين حتى قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى و هناك الكثير من الكتاب الأوروربيين الذين اتهموهم بأنهم هم أصل كل الشرور في أوروربا المسيحية أيضا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سأعود لهذه النقطة فيما بعد.. فوقتي قارب للإنتهاء..




			-أنا أطالبك بقراءة فظائع أخبار الحروب في العهد القديم و التذبيح الكبير للأعداء و مقارنته بحروب سيدنا محمد و فتح مكة و غيرها و الاسرائيليين هم ارهابيين و ليس كل اليهود و لكن لا ننكر حتى كرههم لكم انتم أو لحتى أي رئيس أمريكي يحاول فقط التصدي لهم او تغيير سياسته نحوهم و كينتون عندك دليل.

- ليست الفكرة و القوة بالعدد فلو كذلك لكنا نحن حكام العالم الآن نحن و الصينيين و المسيحيون و لكن هناك الكثير من الديانات الأخرى ، المهم هو من يملك الخبث و الدهاء و هم مشهورون به و انت تعلم فهم آباء الربا في العالم و غيرها الكثير.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سأعود إليها أيضاً..
إنما أرجوك ألا تكتب أي رد.. حتى لا تتراكم الردود علي..





			أنتظر مداخلتك المشوقة يا صديقي العزيز فلا تتأخر علي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وأنا ايضاً ياعزيزي أحب مداخلاتك الجميلة والرائعة التي لاطالما أفتقدها :Love_Letter_Send:




			و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أيضاً هههههه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وعليكم السلام ياحبيب قلبي ورحمة الله وبركاته :smil16: :Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## جيلان (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*الى بيعملوه فى الناس هيطلع عليهم:new6:
ومنظر غريب شفته فى الشارع
واحد مسلم عربى بدقن كدى وشكله غريب ساحب معاه اتنين اجانب ولابسين جلباب مع اختلاف الشياكة طبعا:smil12: هما عبايات شيك اوى كدى وشوز جامد وهو لابس الشبشب والجاكت بتاع الاخوان ده وجلباب قصير عليه شاحته باين
بصراحة المنظر موتنى من الضحك
يعنى هما هنا واخدين راحتهم اوى كدة عشن احتلوها وفاكرين البيت بيهم
لكن اوروبا بقى سورى مش اختصاصكوا
كفاية سابوكو المدة الى فاتت دى كلها تأسلموا ومحدش كلمكوا دون الاخد فى الاعتبار بطريقة معاملتكم لينا هنا
يلا بقى ربنا يوفق الجميع:smile02
تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها:smil12:​*


----------



## fadywolf (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

أطلت علي و عظم فراقك يا Peace    فلا أنا عليك مطمئن ولا لي أنيس
من الله أتمنى لك الخير و سلامتك    فأنت خير محاور لي و خير جليس

من صديقك المسلم،

محمد فادي 

على فكرة يا Peace و الله فعلا ده كلامي مش ناقله هههههههههههههه

مستنيك


----------



## peace_86 (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*يا للقهر ياعزيزي وولف..
كتبت رداً طويلاً وجميلاً ومنقحاً ومرتباً عن بعض ماكتبت..
لكنها ذهبت مع أدراج الرياح حين ضغطت على : إعتمد الرد السريع
فأنتقلت إلى التصفح الخاطيء لأجد أن شبكة النت قد إنفصلت فصلاً مريعاً..

لكن لا بأس ياعزيزي.. لأجل خاطر سواد عينيك سأستنفر قواي لأعيد الكتابة من جديد
سلام المسيح*


----------



## peace_86 (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*سأرد على السريع على بعض النقاط:

#. عن قولك أن اليهود تريد أن تثير الإعلام نحوها كما تفعل الشيعة في إعلام الكويت
أنت تتكلم ياعزيزي دون أن تشعر أن لا يفعل هذه الأمور سوى المسلمين أنفسهم(سنة وشيعة وغيرهما)
خذ مثلاً عن فرنسا حين أصدرت قوانين تمنع أي لباس يشير إلى دين معين في المدارس والجامعات وأماكن العمل
كالصليب الذي لدى المسيحيين والحجاب التي تلبسها المسلمات والقلنسوة التي يلبسها الذكور اليهود..
ولم يتكلم أحدهم سوى تلك الطائفة التي تبلغ تعداداها في فرنسا ال(4%) المدعوة بالمسلمين
وصرخت قائلة بأن فرنسا أصبحت تعادي الإسلام..
تعادي الإسلام؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولماذا؟ فقط لأنهم منعوا بأن تلبس المراة المسلمة الحجاب على رأسها؟
لهذا القرار صارت فرنسا بأكملها تعادي المسلمين أصحاب الرقم 4% ؟؟
حين أعطتكم فرنسا أراضيها لتبنوا فيها مساجدكم ومواقكم تبشيرية... لم تكن تعادي الإسلام
وحين سمحت لكم بإشهار دينكم وإلباس الحجاب وملابسكم الدينية في الشوارع.. لم تكن تعادي الإسلام
وحين سمحت لكم بان تتسموا بالمسميات الإسلامية.. لم تكن وقتها تعادي الإسلام
وحين سمحت لكم بالحصول على جنسياتها.. لم تكن تعادي الإسلام
لكن لمجرد قرار عادي بسيط (الحجاب ليست من الامور الأساسية في الدين الإسلام إنما مجرد مظهر)
سمعناكم تصرخون أن فرنسا تريد عادءكم... وقاحة!!
إن كنت تريد عداءكم لقاتلكم وهاجمتكم واقتحمت مساجدكم كما يفعل الإخوان المسلمين في مصر أو الاحزاب الإسلامية في لبنان..
ولطردتكم من أراضيها. فانت لستم حتى من سكانها الأصلية كالأقباط في مصر
إنما مجرد ضيوف رحبت بكم فرنسا بصدر رحب لتضمكم وتساندكم..
حسناً، لا داعي للملامة الآن، فالذاكرة تبدو ضعيفة أحياناً

وهذا هو الحال في أوروبا جميعها.. وليست فقط في فرنسا
ثم نرى المساجد الإسلامية أتت ببشارة للمسلمين أنهم سيصلون يوماً في الفاتكيان (قعر النصرانية) وستكون صلواتهم تحديداً في ساحة القديس بطرس
لا أدري ما اسمي هذه الحالة؟؟؟ حب للإنتصار واللذة والتشوق لها؟
أم عقدة نقص في تلك النفوس المريضة؟ (إسمحي أن أقول مريضة، فلا توجد عبارة أخف وطأة من هذه)
لماذا أمنيتكم أن تصلوا في الفاتيكان؟
لماذا؟ وإزاي؟
ماهذا التفكير... الدوني؟

لماذا دوماً تحبون الصراع والتصادم مع الآخرين وإذا ما رد الآخر بكلمة قلتم أنها عداء للإسلام؟؟؟
المشكلة أن هذه المشكلة موجودة عند كل المسلمين.. ولا أجد داعي لأن أقول أن المسلمين لم يفهموا الإسلام..
بل فهموه وطبقوه بأخف صورة ممكنة(والحمدلله بأنهم لم يطبقوا القرآن بحذافيره)

ماذا يمكنك أن تقول عن الاحاديث التي تقول: ستغزون قسطنطينية وروما ؟ أو ستغزون بنات الأصفر؟؟
ألا ترى أن الاحاديث المحمدية الصحيحة منها والضعيفة هي مرآة تعكس صورة المسلمين الحاليين؟

قبل أن أنهي هذه الفقرة... بالأمس فقط عرفت أن السعودية تمنع دخول أي مسيحي يحمل إسم:
عبدالمسيح
بشرط أن يكبتوا إسمه بالإقامة هكذا: عبد رب المسيح

تدخلتم حتى بالأسماء.. ربنا يسامحكم*


----------



## peace_86 (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*لقد ذكرت بعض الآيات يا أخي فادي وولف لتثبت أن العهد القديم أيضاً به آيات إرهابية..
فالحقيقة أقول بأنك تخطأ في أمرين كبيرين بحق كتابي..
1. أنك تقتطف بعض الآيات دون القراءة ما قبلها وبعدها
2. أنك تقرأ الآيات دون الرجوع إلى التفاسير المسيحية

من الذي يكرر دائماً بقوله: (لا يمكن تفسير القرآن لأنه حمال أوجه لابد من قراءة التفاسير)
وها نحن نقول لك: إقرأ التفاسير المسيحية إن أردت أن تعرف المسيحية على حقيقتها..

لا يصح ان تأخد يا فادي آية واحدة وتفصلها عن بقية الآيات من نفس المزمور، كذكرك للآية التاسعة من مزمور 137، تاركا ما سبقها من الآيتين 7 و 8 . انظر الى  ما كتبت:



			مزمور  137:9 لمن يمسك أطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وانظر الى: الآيات (7-9):
"أذكر يا رب لبني أدوم يوم أورشليم القائلين هدوا هدوا حتى إلى أساسها. يا بنت بابل المخربة طوبى لمن يجازيك جزاءك الذي جازيتنا. طوبى لمن يمسك أطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة." 

المعنى الروحي لطوبى من يمسك أطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة ممكن أن نفهمه إذ فهمنا أن الصخرة هي المسيح (1كو4:10).
فطوبى لمن يضرب بنات بابل (الزانية العظيمة) وهن الخطايا والشهوات في هذه الصخرة الأبدية (رؤ5:17).
طوبى لمن يدفن شهواته أي أطفال بابل تحت الصخرة الثابتة أي يسوع المسيح، وذلك بالتوبة الدائمة والاعتراف والتناول. وحين تدفن النفس هذه البنات سيكون لها بنون صالحين هم الفضائل المكتسبة. ومن له هؤلاء الأولاد (الفضائل) لا يخزى إذا كلّم أعداءه في الأبواب).

التفسير اعلاه نسخته لك من الرابط ادناه. يمكنك زيارته لقراءة المزيد عن معنى "بابل" وماذا كان يحصل عندما كتب المزمور.
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Psalms/SleepPsalms.htm#_Toc144002229


أما هذه الآية الموجودة في العهد الجديد التي أخترتها عزيزي فادي: 



			رومية13عدد 17: فأعطوا الجميع حقوقهم.الجزية لمن له الجزية.الجباية لمن له الجباية.والخوف لمن له الخوف والإكرام لمن له الاكرام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ارى وجه الشبه بين الجزية التي يتكلم عنها بولس ..
وهي الضرائب التي تجبيها الدولة من مواطينها بدون استثناء، وبين الجزية التي فرضها الاسلام على غير المسلمين.
ثم أن الآية لا تتكلم عن الجزية بصورة الإسلامية.. إنما تتكلم من الناحية القوانين المدنية التي تحصل في كل بلد..
الآية واضحة جداً ولا تحمل أكثر من معنى... لكن المسلمين عادة ما يقرأون دون أن يفهموا..

والآية التي تقول:
العدد 9 : ونادوا في يهوذا وأورشليم بان يأتوا الى الرب بجزية موسى عبد الرب المفروضة على اسرائيل في البرية.
هذه ايضا مثل التي فوقها.. الكلام واضح
الجزية مطلوبة من الشعب الاسرائيلي
ومش اسرائيل تطلبها من شعب اراد ان يبقى على ديانة غير اليهودية.... شي بضحك بجد.


أما الطامة الكبرى يا فادي.. فهي حين اقتبست هذه الآية:



			إنجيل لوقا الأصحاح 19 : 7 اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فأتوا بهم الى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أتمنى أن تقرأ الآيات من 11 إلى 19 من الإصحاح 19.. هذا إن كنت تريد المحاور البناءة فعلاً يا صديقي..

وايضا فلتقرأ متى حول نفس الموضوع ليرى أن السيد المسيح له المجد كان يتكلم في الفترة التي اقترب فيها الوقت لعمل الفداء، أي صلبه وموته، وكان يتكلم معهم بالامثال عن ملكوت السماء، وعن كيف على الموءمن أن يستثمر نعمة الرب فيه، والا ستاخذ منه. 
واليك يا أخي نص الاصحاح التاسع عشر، وستكون ملاحظاتي هي التي ماتحتها خط..

 1 ثم دخل و اجتاز في اريحا
2 و اذا رجل اسمه زكا و هو رئيس للعشارين
و كان غنيا العشار هو جابي الضرائب، وكان الشعب يكرههم لأنهم  يسرقون الشعب بجبايتهم أكثر من المطلوب - فيذهب المال الزائد الى جيوبهم
3 و طلب ان يرى يسوع من هو و لم يقدر من الجمع لانه كان قصير القامة
4 فركض متقدما و صعد الى جميزة لكي يراه لانه كان مزمعا ان يمر من هناك
صعوده الى الجميزة، وهو رئيس العشارين، يعني مركز مرموق - دليل على عمل تواضع قام به ليرى الرب. نسي مركزه بسبب حبه لرؤية المخلص.
5 فلما جاء يسوع الى المكان نظر الى فوق فراه و قال له يا زكا اسرع و انزل لانه ينبغي ان امكث اليوم في بيتك
يأتي الرب الى متواضعي القلوب، فهو العارف ما في قلوبنا. أما المتكبرين فلن يعرفوا الرب ابدا.
6 فاسرع و نزل و قبله فرحا
7 فلما راى الجميع ذلك تذمروا قائلين انه دخل ليبيت عند رجل خاطئ
الناس تحكم على الظاهر
8 فوقف زكا و قال للرب ها انا يا رب اعطي نصف اموالي للمساكين و ان كنت قد وشيت باحد ارد اربعة اضعاف
هذه هي التوبة الحقيقية.
9 فقال له يسوع اليوم حصل خلاص لهذا البيت اذ هو ايضا ابن ابراهيم
الخلاص لكل من يتوب ويؤمن بالمسيح
10 لان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكي يطلب و يخلص ما قد هلك
اذا كان الهدف من مجئ المسيح ليخلص ما قد ، اذن الآية 27 تتكلم عن موت من رفض ملكية المسيح عند مجيئه الثاني
11 و اذ كانوا يسمعون هذا عاد فقال مثلا لانه كان قريبا من اورشليم و كانوا يظنون ان ملكوت الله عتيد ان يظهر في الحال
اراد الرب - له المجد - أن يفهمهم ما هو ملكوت الله فتكلم لهم بالمثل التالي
12 فقال انسان شريف الجنس (من غير المسيح شريف الجنس) ذهب الى كورة بعيدة (عودته الى الآب-السماء بعد قيامته) لياخذ لنفسه ملكا و يرجع (مجيئه الثاني بمجده العظيم ليملك على كل شئ)
13 فدعا عشرة عبيد له و اعطاهم عشرة امناء و قال لهم تاجروا حتى اتي
(عشرة - عدد الكمال. أي عندما يكتمل الزمان - أي يأتي. والعبيد هم المؤمنون الذين قبلوه. اعطاهم نعمة الخلاص التي هي امانة يجب استثمارها لتنمو فيهم وليشاركوا بها الآخرين)  ليخلصوهم)
14 و اما اهل مدينته فكانوا يبغضونه فارسلوا وراءه سفارة قائلين لا نريد ان هذا يملك علينا
هم اليهود أهل بيته وغيرهم من الذين يرفضون ملكه
15 و لما رجع بعدما اخذ الملك (مجيئه الثاني) امر ان يدعى اليه اولئك العبيد الذين اعطاهم الفضة ليعرف بما تاجر كل واحد 
(الدينونة التي ستتبع مجيئه)
16 وجاء الاول قائلا يا سيد مناك ربح عشرة امناء ضاعف الآمانة
17 فقال له نعما ايها العبد الصالح لانك كنت امينا في القليل فليكن لك سلطان على عشر مدن فضاعف الرب جزاؤه
18 ثم جاء الثاني قائلا يا سيد مناك عمل خمسة امناء مثله مثل الاول
19 فقال لهذا ايضا و كن انت على خمس مدن
20 ثم جاء اخر قائلا يا سيد هوذا مناك الذي كان عندي موضوعا في منديل
موضوعا في منديل يعني ركنه على جنب ولم يبالي
21 لاني كنت اخاف منك اذ انت انسان صارم تاخذ ما لم تضع و تحصد ما لم تزرع أعذار.......
22 فقال له من فمك ادينك ايها العبد الشرير عرفت اني انسان صارم اخذ ما لم اضع و احصد ما لم ازرع
23 فلماذا لم تضع فضتي على مائدة الصيارفة  أي من يحتاجها  فكنت متى جئت استوفيها مع ربا الفائدة بخلاص النفوس
24 ثم قال للحاضرين خذوا منه المنا و اعطوه للذي عنده العشرة الامناء
لأن الآخر أكثر استحقاقا لها
25 فقالوا له يا سيد عنده عشرة امناء ليس لهم الأبعاد الروحية في فهم الامور
26 لاني اقول لكم ان كل من له يعطى و من ليس له فالذي عنده يؤخذ منه
أي انه يزاد لك لحسن استعمالك لما تملك، ويؤخذ منك لعدم استعمال لما تملك - وكل ما نملك هو هبة من الرب، وله الحق ان يسترجعه من الذي لا يقدر عطاءه
27 اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فاتوا بهم الى هنا و اذبحوهم قدامي 
ترى انه يتكلم عن يوم الدينونة، عن موت من لم يريد ملكه. فهو لم يقل من لا يريد، بل من لم يريد.



نتمنى يا فادي أن تقرأ مرة أخرى الإنجيل بروح غير متعصبة...*


----------



## peace_86 (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*



			العراق هم أهل الكفر و النفاق : مقولة مشهورة و هي فعلا صحيحة فكان المناذرة يخطبون ود فارس و يدينون بالمجوسية من أجلهم و عندما انتصر العرب على فارس اعلنوا اسلامهم سريعا-
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني الصراحة كلام بضحك..
علشان مقولة شعبية أراك يا أخ فادي تغير تاريخ العراق الذي كان منبعا للمسيحية!!!
وكمان عملتهم مجوس؟؟؟ أتمنى أن تقرأ الكتب السريانية التي والحمد لله لا تزال موجودة الكثيرة منها بالرغم من حرق واتلاف الأكثر على ايدي المسلمين.




			الشام ، فتحت الشام بمعارك لم تكن مع أهلها و كانت مع الروم المسحيين.......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أصلا..
لم يكن معارك في الشام من الأساس لأن مسيحيوها فتحوا ابوابهم للمسلمي ليتجنبوا سفك الدماء - حسب تعاليم المسيح التي تنهي عن القتل.
والرومان لم يكونو متواجدين فيها فقد تخلوا عنها بصورة غير رسمية قبل وصول المسلمين اليها.




			- أيضا الديانة الاسلامية هي ديانة تبشيرية للعالمين و قد ذكرت في القرآن أما المسيحية فهي لبنى اسرائيل ( بعثت لخراف بني اسرائيل الضالة)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وجهة نظر المسلمين. صدق في وجهة نظر المسلمين أن المسيحية هي لبني اسرائيل، بس هذا لا يعني ان وجهة نظرهم صحيحة. فما معنى اذن كلام المسيح: اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به... متى 28: 19-20. 
أما بالمقابل فأنتم ما لديكم:
وإن شاء الله لجلعكم أمة واحدة..
أي أن الله لا يشاء.. لماذا تنشرون بالإسلام؟؟ أأنتم أعلم من الله؟؟

لي عودة أخرى..*


----------



## peace_86 (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*سلام ونعمة المسيح معك
كنت ابحث عن آية معينة فوقعت على الآية التي ذكرتها ، واليك نصها (باللون الأزرق)  ونص ما قبلها وما بعدها لترى بعدها الكبير عن المعنى الذي قصده، وكذلك ستعرف سبب جمعها وفرح الشعب في دفعها.

1 كَانَ يَهُوآشُ ابْنَ سَبْعِ سِنِينَ حِينَ مَلَكَ وَمَلَكَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَاسْمُ أُمِّهِ ظَبْيَةُ مِنْ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ. 
2 وَعَمِلَ يَهُوآشُ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ يَهُويَادَاعَ الْكَاهِنِ. 
3 وَاتَّخَذَ يَهُويَادَاعُ لَهُ امْرَأَتَيْنِ فَوَلَدَ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ. 
4 وَحَدَثَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي قَلْبِ يَهُوآشَ أَنْ يُجَدِّدَ بَيْتَ الرَّبِّ. 
5 فَجَمَعَ الْكَهَنَةَ وَاللاَّوِيِّينَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: [اخْرُجُوا إِلَى مُدُنِ يَهُوذَا وَاجْمَعُوا مِنْ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِضَّةً لأَجْلِ تَرْمِيمِ بَيْتِ إِلَهِكُمْ مِنْ سَنَةٍ إِلَى سَنَةٍ وَبَادِرُوا أَنْتُمْ إِلَى هَذَا الأَمْرِ]. فَلَمْ يُبَادِرِ اللاَّوِيُّونَ. 
6 فَدَعَا الْمَلِكُ يَهُويَادَاعَ الرَّئِيسَ وَسَأَلَهُ: [لِمَاذَا لَمْ تَطْلُبْ مِنَ اللاَّوِيِّينَ أَنْ يَأْتُوا مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَأُورُشَلِيمَ بِجِزْيَةِ مُوسَى عَبْدِ الرَّبِّ وَجَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ لِخَيْمَةِ الشَّهَادَةِ؟ 
7 لأَنَّ بَنِي عَثَلْيَا الْخَبِيثَةِ قَدْ هَدَمُوا بَيْتَ اللَّهِ وَصَيَّرُوا كُلَّ أَقْدَاسِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ لِلْبَعْلِيمِ]. 
8 وَأَمَرَ الْمَلِكُ فَعَمِلُوا صُنْدُوقاً وَجَعَلُوهُ فِي بَابِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ خَارِجاً 
9 وَنَادُوا فِي يَهُوذَا وَأُورُشَلِيمَ بِأَنْ يَأْتُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ بِجِزْيَةِ مُوسَى عَبْدِ الرَّبِّ الْمَفْرُوضَةِ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ. 
10 فَفَرِحَ كُلُّ الرُّؤَسَاءِ وَكُلُّ الشَّعْبِ وَأَدْخَلُوا وَأَلْقُوا فِي الصُّنْدُوقِ حَتَّى امْتَلَأَ. 
11 وَحِينَمَا كَانَ يُؤْتَى بِالصُّنْدُوقِ إِلَى وَكَالَةِ الْمَلِكِ بِيَدِ اللاَّوِيِّينَ عِنْدَمَا يَرُونَ أَنَّ الْفِضَّةَ قَدْ كَثُرَتْ كَانَ يَأْتِي كَاتِبُ الْمَلِكِ وَوَكِيلُ الْكَاهِنِ الرَّئِيسِ وَيُفْرِغَانِ الصُّنْدُوقَ ثُمَّ يَحْمِلاَنِهِ وَيَرُدَّانِهِ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. هَكَذَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ يَوْماً فَيَوْماً حَتَّى جَمَعُوا فِضَّةً بِكَثْرَةٍ. 
12 وَدَفَعَهَا الْمَلِكُ وَيَهُويَادَاعُ لِعَامِلِي شُغْلِ خِدْمَةِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ وَكَانُوا يَسْتَأْجِرُونَ نَحَّاتِينَ وَنَجَّارِينَ لِتَجْدِيدِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ وَلِلْعَامِلِينَ فِي الْحَدِيدِ وَالنُّحَاسِ أَيْضاً لِتَرْمِيمِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ. 
13 فَعَمِلَ عَامِلُو الشُّغْلِ وَنَجَحَ الْعَمَلُ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَقَامُوا بَيْتَ اللَّهِ عَلَى رَسْمِهِ وَثَبَّتُوهُ. 

واذا اردت أن تقرأ أكثر من نفس السفر اليك الموقع الصديق - الله يبارك في القائمين عليه:  
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/2Chronicles/24 *


----------



## jjjjo (16 يونيو 2008)

يارب لقد كثر اعدائى المحيطين بى
نجى من سهام الشرير
بنعمة العدراء ام النور


----------



## peace_86 (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*عليك أن تفرق جيداً ياعزيزي فادي وولف بين أمرين هامين:
الأولى: التاريخ اليهودي وكتبهم المقدسة (العهد القديم والتلمود وغيرها)
الثانية: الكتاب المقدس المسيحي الكنسي

ما الفرق بين الأولى والثانية؟
هناك فرق شاسع.. فأنت مثلاً تستطيع أن تقول -ولن يلموك احد على ذلك- أن التاريخ اليهودي وكتبهم المقدسة بها الكثير من الحروب وتقل الغير..
إنما لا يصح ابداً أن تقول أن الكتاب المقدس ككل فيه إراقة دماء
لماذا؟
لأنه ببساطة العهد الجديد يشرح العهد القديم
نحن كمسيحيين نقول أن الحروب هي المسبب الاول للهلاك والدمار..
يقول يسوع المسيح له المجد لبطرس: "أعد سيفك لغمده فمن أخذ بالسيف فبالسيف يُهلك"

إذن من يقول ان الكتاب المقدس به أيضاً آيات إرهابية فهذا نعتبره طعن بكتابنا
لأننا لدينا أراء على ذلك.. فقد قال المسيح مبرراً شريعة موسى: لقساوة قلوبهم
هناك تبرير.. لقساوة قلوبهم، وليست من أجل نشر الديانة اليهودية؟؟؟؟ فاليهودية غير تبشيرية اصلاً..
أضف إلى ذلك أن الرب كان يقود اليهود ليحاربوا غيرهم(كدخولهم على كنعان مثلاً)
وفي أحيان أخرى كان يقود غير اليهود ليحاربوا اليهود (كدخول المصريين لأورشليم في عهد سليمان الحكيم)
وحين جاء المسيح منع رفع السيف من أساسه.. وشنع الحروب، يهودية كانت أم غير يهودية
آية قصيرة في الكتاب المقدس توضح لنا جميع مانكتبه أنا وانت..
الآية أظن في إنجيل يوحنا: الناموس لموسى أعطيه، والنعمة بالمسيح صار

أتمنى أن أكون وضحت يما تقوله المسيحية في الحروب التي صارت في العهد القديم
لكن أنتم؟ ماهي تبريراتكم وبراهينكم أن الآيات القرآنية الإرهابية هي آيات حصلت في زمن معين ومكان معين؟
أنا أعلم أن الآيات المكية منسوخة من قبل الآيات المدنية..
وأنَّ سورة التوبة هي تعد من أواخر السور المدنية، أي قبيل موت محمد بقليل، بقليل جداً
أنتظر ردك ياعزيزي الصديق فادي وولف
سأختم كلامي بما قاله محمد نبي الإسلام:
(نصرت بالرعب لمسيرة شهر)
بماذا؟ بالرعب وليست بالمناديل الورقية

سلام المسيح معك أخي العزيز*


----------



## fadywolf (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و السلام على المسيح بن مريم روح من الله و كلمته القاها الى امه مريم العذراء البتول و هي في الآخرة من المقربين،

أما بعد صديقي Peace،

من ردودك الأخيرة و التي كنت أنتظر أن تنصف الحق (لا تغضب مني) فقد لخصت كل ما رددت عليه في نقاط متعددة:
- الدفاع عن آيات التوراة(العهد القديم) و عن حروب بني اسرائيل و اعطاء أسباب كأن الرب هو من كان يقود بني اسرائيل للحرب ضد أعدائهم  و اعطائهم الحق في كل الحروب التي قاموا بها.
- قلت أيضا أن الرب أعطى غير اليهود الحق في الحرب مثل دخول المصريين أورشليم و نسيت مثلا عندنا في القرآن سورة الروم التي كانت تتنبأ بإنتصار الروم و مع فعلا حدوث ذلك و انكار المسيحيين في العصر الحديث هذا و لكن على الأقل يظهر من السورة تعاطف المسلمين مع المسيحيين الروم مع أننا ارهابيين و نحب الدم و القتل مثل أعيننا ونفسنا نرميكم في البحر كما ترددون!!!!
- يا Peace تتهمني بجهل التفاسير المسيحية للعهدين و تدافع عن كل ما كتبته لك و ترفض دفاعي عن القرآن الكريم و تقرأ ما يحلو لك من تفاسير مع أني أخبرتك من قبل أن في كل ديانة يقسم الكتاب الى متشدد أو وسط أو متحرر ؟؟؟؟ 
- تفرق الآن بين العهد القديم لوحده و العهدين معا ككتاب مقدس للكنيسة؟ لا أعلم كيف و أنتم مؤمنون بالدينونة و نزول المسيح في مملكة اسرائيل ثانية ليحاكم غير المؤمنين به بل أن هناك تأكيدات كثيرة من منظمات غير حكومية بتقديم الدعم المادي لإسرائيل في حربها ضد المسلمين و العرب و تقول التسامح؟؟؟
- أنظر حولك في جميع الصحف و الأخبار و أكتب في ورقة خانتين المظلوم و الظالم فسترى بأي ديانة يدين الظالم .(حتى القوات الهولندية التي جاءت لتحفظ السلام في البوسنة و الهرسك قامت بذبح 8000 رجل مسلم في مجزرة سريبارينتسا وهي مدينة بوسنية مسلمة في شمال البوسنة و الهرسك فهل هذا هو التسامح ! هل هذا ما أمركم به مسيحكم؟ هذا غير طبعا الصرب أصحاب الفضل الأول في الابادة لمسلمي البوسنة و البلقان، لما كل هذا الحقد على المسلمين في اوروبا؟ لما قال ميتران للرئيس البوسني و هو يصعد الطائرة : أنا جئت و لكن لا تحلم بقيام دولة مسلمة في أوروبا، ما ذنب الرجال و النساء و الأطفال و الشيوخ في المقابر الجماعية التي حدثت و الابادة ضدهم ؟؟؟)
-  الاسلام ديانة تبشيرية للعالم أجمع نسخت ما قبلها من الشرائع كما نسخت المسيحية من قبل اليهودية (رأي الاسلام) و كانت اليهودية لبني اسرائيل و حتى الانبياء في القرآن كلهم كانوا مسؤولين فقط عن من بعثوا لهم.
- العراق ليس هو منبع المسيحية بل بالطبع فلسطين و مصر هي من لها الفضل على المسيحية في نشرها للعالمين كما كان لمصر الفضل في الاسلام في نصرته و تاريخ الأيوبيين و محاربة المغول هو الدليل و هذا ليس تعصب على فكرة لمصر.
- وجود آيات في العهد القديم أو القرآن للجهاد و الحرب ليس معناه هو أن ادافع عن القرآن بأن انظر عندك لا، و انما اردت ان ابين لك كما نقول نحن المسلمون دائما هو ان اليهودية و الاسلام هما تشريعان و ليسا مكملان كالمسيحية فحتى المسيح كان يهودي و عمد كيهودي و جاء لكي يخفف على اليهود شريعتهم القاسية (رأي الاسلام).
- صديقي مقولة العراق قلتها هكذا لأني لا أذكر هل هي من الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي أم من غيره لأني أحاول و الحمدلله أن أتحرى الدقة و لله الحمد تأكدت من أنه هو الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي.
- هل دخل الشاميون الاسلام و سمحوا له بالدخول لأنهم حسب تعاليم المسيح تجنبوا سفك الدماء؟؟ اذا لماذا تقولون لم يفعلها كما تقولون و تكذبونا ان المصريين ذبحوا على أيدي المسلمين، أليسوا هؤلاء أيضا مسيحيون؟ أظن الكلام الآن أصبح متناقض، وهل نسيت معركة اليرموك و أجنادين؟؟وهي كانت مع الروم على فكرة.
- كثيرا ما تضحكني يا Peace يا صديقي ، أنت تقول لو شاء الله لجعلنا أمة واحدة فلماذا ننشر الاسلام، لما أيضا تنشرون و نشرتم المسيحية من قبل و مازلتم؟ وجود مصدق أو مكذب بأي ديانة هي حكمة التنوع و حكمة أخرى لم ترد الى ذهنك يا صديقي، هي حكمة وجود الخير و الشر و الجنة و النار و الصحيح و الخطأ في كل حياتنا بمعنى أن الله كان من الممكن أن يجعلنا حسب فكر ديننا كلنا ملسمون و صالحون و نصلي و نصوم و نزكي و نفعل كل شيء صحيح فلماذا خلق الله اذا النار؟؟ و لماذا خلق الشيطان ليغوينا؟ و لماذا اصلا وجدت الديانات؟ و ما الفائدة من خلقنا اذا كنا سنكون مثل الملائكة لا شغل لنا سوى التسبيح بحمده و التقديس له؟ لا يا صديقي خلقنا الله تعالىجميعا و جعلنا أمم و شعوب و قبائل و أصناف وأنواع و أديان و هو أعلم بقدرنا و ماذا سنفعل ولاتطرف عين الا و مكتوبة في كتاب عند الله و لكن الله خلقنا لنختار و يكون لنا الحرية في اختيار الحق و الخطأ و التصرف و خلق الجنة و النار لتكون دار للصالح و الطالح و خلق الشيطان اختبارا لنا في دنيانا التي سوف نفني بها حتى يقيمنا الله يوم القيامة و يحاسبنا على أعمالنا و قد افتخر الله بخلق آدم و أمر ملائكته بالسجود له لأننا فعلا معجزة في داخلنا (وفي أنفسكم أفلا تبصرون) في كل شيء و خلق الكوارث و المصائب ليبتلينا اختبارا منه هل سنصبر على ابتلاء الله و نطلب مساعدته أم نكفر به لمجرد حدوث المصيبة و خلق لنا السعادة و الراحة و الطمئنينة في الروح لكي نحس بحلاوة الايمان به و التسليم له بالربوبية و الألوهية.
- أيضا بدأ يظهر يا صديقي تعصبك الشديد للمسيحية مع أني لم اعهده منك من قبل و اعاتبك عليه، ففي حكاية حرق المسلمين للكتب ،ألا تذكر يا صديقي ما كانت تعمر به بغداد و دمشق و الفسطاط و المدينة المنورة و حلب و البصرة من مكتبات أحرقت على يدي المغول ما عدا مصر؟؟؟ ولو سلمنا أنه صحيح ، فكان من الاحرى هدم المعابد و التماثيل الفرعونية فهي اصنام حرام و لكنها موجوده حتى الآن كما وجود دلائل على الحضارات في العراق و الشام و غيرها مما لا يمكن اخفائها ولم يكن ظهر العلماء المسلمون الذين اناروا الدنيا و اوروبا المسيحية بشهادتهم ولا تنكرها يا Peace و عندك الكثير من العلوم أسست على ايدي المسلمين مثل الجبر و الفلسفة و علم المنطق و الكثير من اجازاتهم في الطب و الكيمياء و غيرها لدرجة أن اسماء بعض المركبات و العلوم هي نفسها بالعربية قلبت للانجليزية.
-لا يا Peace المسلمون ليسوا عندما يقرؤون لا يفهموا، بل أنتم من تريدون أن يفهموا ما تريدون تفرق كثير جدا فعند تقديم التفسير للآيات تأتون بأنصاف الآيات و التفاسير لكي تحللوا كل شيء على ما يحلوا لكم( تعصبك ظهر ثانية).
- الجزية في الاسلام أيضا هي ناحية قانونية، هل سألت نفسك لما طلبت الجزية؟؟
لأنك كنت لا تدخل ضمن الجيش و في حماية البلد فكانت تدفع الجزية نظير ذمتك لدى حاكم المسلمين في الحماية و ترد عندما لا يكون الجيش قادرا على حمايتك و فرضت على القادر العامل أما من ناحية اثقال كاهل الناس بها في ايام بعض الحكام أقول أنه من الممكن ان يكون هناك حكاما استغلوا الدين في تحقيق مآرب جشعة لهم فليس كل من حكم هو صالح ، سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال: لعن الله من ساس و من سوس" أي أن السياسة شيء فظيع فيها المراءاة لكي تصل لمآربك و اللعن ليس لفظي و هو مجازي و الحكم هو شيء شاق و قال أيضا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه" لو أن عنزة أو نعجة تعثرت في العراق لسألني الله عنها" و هناك الكثير من الحكام الظلمة الذين أثقلوكم بالجزية و أثقلونا بالضرائب و الجباية.
- كما تفاسيرك تفسر المسيحية بالصالح و أنا لا أستطيع انكار ذلك أنها ديانة تدعو للصلاح و حب الغير (مع عدم تنفيذها من متبعيها) أيضا تفاسير القرآن تفسر بما يدعو للصلاح في الأمر.
- استغربت يا peace دفاعك المستميت عن اليهود لا اعلم لماذا !!! و تصويرنا نحن بأننا مثيري الشغب و المتاعب في اوروبا و كأن حتى أوروبا كانت مخطئة في كرهها لهم ليس بسبب ديانتهم مثل المسلمين حاليا و انما لأساليبهم في التجارة و الخداع.
- أما بالنسبة لفرنسا فالمفروض أنها بلد الحريات و بما أنها تسمح لغيري بفعل و عبادة ما يريد فلتسمح لي ، انتم فعلا تضحكوني و تثيرون استغرابي تعيبون ماضينا بأننا كنا نأخذ الجزية و نمنع لبسكم لصلبانكم في الطريق و تحللونه لأنفسكم الآن مع الفرق في تغير الأزمان و انصهار الشعوب مع بعضها و بعدين يا peace ساءني أسلوبك (المدعوة) و أنا لا أذكر ما يشبهه في كلماتي!!!!
- ليس معنى أنك تكلمت مع متحمس أو متعصب و قال لك سنبني مسجدا في الفاتيكان أن تعمم تجربته على فكرك عن الناس كلهم فأنا تكلمت مع كثير من اصدقائي المسيحيين و كنا فعلا رائعين في الحوار و هناك الكثير الآخرين من المتعصبين و منهم من يقول .......... صلى الله علي و سلم كنوع من الاستهزاء و لكن النفوس الحاقدة و المريضة لا يرد أصلا عليها لأن الله طبع على قلوبها بالسواد من أي ديانة كانت.
- صدقني لو طبق الاسلام الصحيح في التسامح و الجهاد فقط لمن اعتدى علينا و العدل بين الناس لكنتم أكثر الناس تسامحا و راحة فانظر معي يا صديقي لما اقتبسته من فتوى مدلول الجهاد في الاسلام من الأزهر الشريف:

ما هو مدلول الجهاد في الإسلام؟ وهل يقتصر على الحرب والقتال أم أن له معاني أخرى؟


الـجـــواب 
أمانة الفتوى 

    الجهاد كلمة لها مدلولها الواسع في الإسلام؛ فهي مشتقة من (الجهد) ومعناه في اللغة: المشقة وبذل الطاقة والوسع؛ أي أنه يطلق على كل ما يستفرغ الإنسان فيه وسعه وطاقته، وليس معناه قاصرًا على الحرب والقتال كما قد يتبادر خطأً لأذهان البعض، وبذلك صرحت الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية الشريفة:
   فالله سبحانه وتعالى يقول: {والذين جاهَدُوا فِينا لَنَهدِيَنَّهم سُبُلَنا وإِنَّ اللهَ لَمَعَ المُحسِنِينَ}(العنكبوت:69).
   قال الإمام أبو حيان في "البحر المحيط": [أطلق المجاهدة ولم يقيدها بمتعلق؛ ليتناول المجاهدة في النفس الأمّارة بالسوء والشيطان وأعداء الدين، وما ورد من أقوال العلماء فالمقصود بها المثال، قال ابن عباس: جاهدوا أهواءهم في طاعة الله وشكر آلائه والصبر على بلائه].
   ويقول الله جل جلاله: {فلا تُطِعِ الكافِرِينَ وجاهِدهم بِه جِهادًا كَبِيرًا} (الفرقان:52)، أي: جاهدهم بالقرآن كما قال حبر الأمة وترجمان القرآن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما.
   قال العلامة محمد الطاهر بن عاشور في "التحرير والتنوير": [وبعد أن حذره من الوَهَن في الدعوة أمره بالحرص والمبالغة فيها، وعبر عن ذلك بالجهاد، وهو الاسم الجامع لمنتهى الطاقة، وصيغة المفاعلة فيه ليفيد مقابلة مجهودهم بمجهوده، فلا يهن ولا يضعف؛ ولذلك وصف بالجهاد الكبير، أي الجامع لكل مجاهدة.. والمعنى: قاومهم بصبرك، وكِبَرُ الجهادِ: تكريرُه والعزم فيه وشدّة ما يلقاه في ذلك من المشقة].
   ويقول عز وجل: {وجاهِدُوا في اللهِ حَقَّ جِهادِه هو اجتَباكم وما جَعَلَ عليكم في الدِّينِ مِن حَرَجٍ مِلّةَ أَبِيكم إبراهِيمَ هو سَمّاكم المُسلِمِينَ مِن قَبلُ وفي هذا لِيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ شَهِيدًا عليكم وتَكُونُوا شُهَداءَ على النّاسِ فأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وآَتُوا الزَّكاةَ واعتَصِمُوا بِاللهِ هو مَولاكم فَنِعمَ المَولى ونِعمَ النَّصِيرُ} (الحج:78).
  وجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم الحج جهادًا؛ فعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: قلنا: يا رسول الله، نرى الجهاد أفضل العمل، أفلا نجاهد معك؟ قال: «لا، لَكِنَّ أَفضَلَ الجِهادِ حَجٌّ مَبرُورٌ» رواه البخاري في صحيحه، وفي رواية للنسائي أنها قالت: قلتُ: يا رسولَ الله، ألا نخرجُ فنجاهدَ معك؟ وإني لا أرى عملا في القرآن أفضل من الجهاد، قال: «لا، ولكن أحسنُ الجهادِ وأجملُه حجُ البيتِ، حجٌ مَبرُورٌ».
   وجعل من الجهاد أيضًا كلمة الحق التي تقال للسلطان الظالم، وفي معنى ذلك المشاركة في الحياة السياسية بغرض التعاون لتقويم النظام العام وإرساء أسس العدالة والإدلاء بما يراه صاحبه مصلحة ونفعًا للناس، فلَمّا سُئِل النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: أي الجهاد أفضل؟ قال: «أَفضَلُ الجِهادِ كَلِمةُ حَقٍّ عندَ سُلطانٍ جائِرٍ»، وفي رواية: «أحبُّ الجهادِ    إلى الله كلمةُ حقٍّ تُقالُ لإمامٍ جائرٍ» رواه أحمد وأبو داود عن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه، وله طرق أخرى كثيرة. 
   كما جعل الشرع المحافظة على الواجبات والفرائض من أفضل الجهاد؛ فعن أُمِّ أَنَسٍ الأنصارية رضي الله عنها أَنَّها قالَت: يا رَسُولَ اللهِ، أَوصِنِي، قالَ: «اهجُرِي المَعاصِيَ؛ فإنَّها أَفضَلُ الهِجرةِ، وحافِظِي على الفَرائِضِ؛ فإنَّها أَفضَلُ الجِهادِ»، وفي رواية: «أَقِيمِي الصَّلاةَ؛ فإنَّها أَفضَلُ الجِهادِ» رواه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير والأوسط ورواه ابن شاهين.
   بل إن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم سَمّى القتال والحرب "جهادًا أصغر"، وجعل مجاهدة الهوى والنفس هو "الجهاد الأكبر"؛ فعن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قال: قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من غَزاةٍ له، فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: «قَدِمتم خَيرَ مَقدَمٍ، وقَدِمتم مِنَ الجِهادِ الأَصغَرِ إلَى الجِهادِ الأَكبَرِ»، قالوا: وما الجهاد الأكبر يا رسول الله؟ قال: «مُجاهَدةُ العَبدِ هَواهُ» رواه البيهقي في الزهد والخطيب البغدادي في تاريخ بغداد، قال العلاّمة الخفاجي في حاشيته على تفسير الإمام البيضاوي: وفي سنده ضعف مغتفر في مثله.
وعن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال: «أَفضَلُ الجِهادِ أَن تُجاهِدَ نَفسَكَ وهَواكَ في ذاتِ الله» رواه أبو نُعَيم في الحِلية والدَّيلَمِي في الفِردَوس عن أبي ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه، وفي رواية: «أَفضَلُ الجِهادِ أَن يُجاهِدَ الرُّجُلُ نَفسَهُ وهَواهُ».
   بل أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أن سلامة النية وصفاء القلب عن قصد إيذاء الخلق وظلمهم من أفضل الجهاد؛ فقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: «أفضلُ الجهادِ مَن أَصبَحَ لا يَهُمُّ بظُلمِ أَحَدٍ» رواه الديلمي في الفردوس عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه.
   هذا مع كون الجهاد بمفهوم القتال لم يشرع في الإسلام إلا لرفع العدوان ودفع الطغيان، فالمسلم مأمور شرعًا ألا يعتدي على أحد من الخلق، والله تعالى وصف نبيه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بأنه رحمة لكل الخلق فقال سبحانه: {وما أَرسَلناكَ إلاّ رَحمةً للعالَمِينَ} (الأنبياء:107). 
   فحياة المسلم كلها جهادٌ: في عبادته لله تعالى، وعمارته للأرض، وتزكيته للنفس. والادِّعاءُ بأنّ مفهوم الجهاد في الإسلام مقصور على الحرب والقتال فقط هو ادِّعاءٌ مخالفٌ للحقيقة، وهذا الادِّعاء هو المطية التي يركبها المُرجِفُون والمتطرفون في سوء فهمهم للإسلام، مع أن منهج الإسلام بعيد عن أفعالهم المنكرة وإفسادهم في الأرض الذي يريدون إلصاقه بالجهاد، والجهاد منه بريء. فلا ينبغي للعقلاء أن يساعدوهم على هذا الفهم المغلوط عن الإسلام حتى لا يكونوا سببًا في نشر أفكارهم الفاسدة ولو من غير قصد؛ بل الإسلام كله جهاد، ومفهوم الجهاد في الإسلام ولا صلة له بما يفعله المرجفون والمتطرفون من الإفساد في الأرض.
والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم.

و أنت ترى التفجيرات التي تحدث حتى في أرض المسلمين من أنس سموا أنفسهم مجاهدين و يفسرون فعلتهم الشنعاء بأنها جهاد!! فأي جهاد هذا أن لا يأمن الناس على أنفسهم ؟ فليس كما أقول لك كل من تسمع رأيه هو رأي المسلمين جميعا.

- صديقي هل وقفت مع نفسك للحظة و قلت لما أنا اهاجم الاسلام ؟ و أحاول قدر جهدي اثبات أنه دين شيطاني و العياذ بالله؟؟ صديقي العزيز كل منا يستطيع اثبات و تفسير ما يريد على هواه في ديانة الآخر ، صدقني أنا أستطيع أن أبين الكثير من الأخطاء و أنت أيضا لكن لسنا نحن من سوف نحكم من فينا المخطئ و من الصحيح لأن هناك رب سيحاسبنا يوم القيامة و أن صدقني لحبي الشديد لك و لإثنين من أصدقائي و هم أقرب ما لدي من أصدقاء (مسيحيين) أدعو لكم بالصلاح و كنت أقول لكل منهما دعونا ندعو لبعضنا و ندعو بشيء انه يارب لو كنت على الصواب فثبتني و لو كنت مخطئ فسامحني و ارحمني و اهدني فلا داعي لكي نفحش القول في بعضنا كمسلمين و مسيحيين بل المفروض أن كل منا يدلل على سماحة دينه و يثبت نظريته بالبرهان القاطع في التسامح و الحب و التعايش مع بعضنا البعض.

و السلام عليك يا صديقي و سامحنى لو أطلت عليك و أنتظر منك أن تصالحني على ما عاتبتك عليه ههههه.

صديقك : محمد فادي عفت


----------



## BITAR (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*السادة الاعضاء *
*من فضلكم *
*هذا منتدى اخبار وليس حوارات*
*برجاء نقل الحوار الى منتدى الحوارات*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## peace_86 (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*بعد الإذن من أخي المشرف بيتر..
أتمنى أن يسمح لنا أن نكمل حديثنا، فقد وصلنا لمنتصف الحوار


سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع معك عزيزي فادي..



			بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و السلام على المسيح بن مريم روح من الله و كلمته القاها الى امه مريم العذراء البتول و هي في الآخرة من المقربين،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مع إنك تعرف ياعزيزي فادي بأني لا أطيق هذه المقدمات لأنها تذكرني بخطبة الجمعة
إنما لا بأس إن جاءت منك..




			أما بعد صديقي Peace،

من ردودك الأخيرة و التي كنت أنتظر أن تنصف الحق (لا تغضب مني) فقد لخصت كل ما رددت عليه في نقاط متعددة:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إن كانت لي يا صديقي فادي أية مشاركات غير عادلة أو غير منصفة وتبدو منحازة..
فأخبرني عنها حتى أتأكد منها وأعدلها إن كانت حقاً ذلك




			- الدفاع عن آيات التوراة(العهد القديم) و عن حروب بني اسرائيل و اعطاء أسباب كأن الرب هو من كان يقود بني اسرائيل للحرب ضد أعدائهم و اعطائهم الحق في كل الحروب التي قاموا بها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قلت لك ياعزيزي أن الحروب التي جرت مع اليهود وغير اليهود لم تكن أبداً لنشر الدين والدعوة
وكانت هذه الحروب فقط ضمن عهود ومواثيق كتبها الله لموسى..
وبعدها بقرون جاء المسيح(الله نفسه) ليخبرنا أنها كانت لقساوة تلك القلوب..
انا لا أدافع عن تلك الحروب ولست ضدها أيضاً، إنما اقول أن هناك أسباب وتبريرات
ثم ألا يمكن للأخ المسلم ان يحاور المسيحي من خلال العهد الجديد؟
التي تعتبر هي دستور الكنيسة اليوم؟
لاحظ التسلسل الزمني:
اليهودية(العهود الأرضية القاسية) ثم تأتي بعدها المسيحي (العهود السماوية السمحة)
إنما لاتنسى أن المسيحية هي مكملة لليهودية وليست ديانة منفصلة كلياً عن الأولى
بل قل أنها ليست (ديانة) أخرى.. إنما حياة خاصة بين الرب والإنسان
لذلك صارت المسيحية تحتفط بالعهد الجديد الذي هو دستورها
وكذلك تحتفظ بالعهد القديم  لأسباب :
1. وجود العهد الجديد
مثل: سفر التكوين الذي يشرح غضب الله على البشرية.. وعن طريق الفداء الإلهي كما في الاناجيل تخلصنا من هذا الغضب
2. الرموز في العهد القديم الذي تحققت بعد مجيء المسيح
مثل: نبوءة أشعياء أن المسيح سيلد من العذراء
3. الصلوات التي نصليها في حياتنا اليومية
مثل مزامير داوود النبي

المقصد من هذا كله: إن أردت أن تحاور بالمسيحيات فلتتحاور من خلال العهد الجديد
فالعهد القديم رغم قدسيته وأهميته إلا أنها تظل شريعة العهد القديم.. شريعة من؟
العهد القديم.. أي ليست شريعتي ولا شريعتك فنحن اليوم في ال2008





			- قلت أيضا أن الرب أعطى غير اليهود الحق في الحرب مثل دخول المصريين أورشليم و نسيت مثلا عندنا في القرآن سورة الروم التي كانت تتنبأ بإنتصار الروم و مع فعلا حدوث ذلك و انكار المسيحيين في العصر الحديث هذا و لكن على الأقل يظهر من السورة تعاطف المسلمين مع المسيحيين الروم مع أننا ارهابيين و نحب الدم و القتل مثل أعيننا ونفسنا نرميكم في البحر كما ترددون!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لماذا تتمسك بسورة الروم؟ ولا أدري ما علاقة حب المسلمين بالمسيحيين وقصة الروم والمجوس؟
مبارك لكم هذه الشعور الطيبة التي تحملونها لنا.. أنما أين هي اليوم؟
حين تريد أن تثبت طفلاً.. بلاش طفلاً، مراهقاً، أن المسلمين يكنون للمسيحيين الحب المودة
ويسألك هو: أين هو ذاك الحب؟ وأين تلك المودة؟ في حين أج دأن المساجد تعلنهم ليل نهار؟
هل ستقول له يا فادي كما تقول لي:
- لا ياعزيزي، فالمسلمون قبل 1400 سنة كانت متعاطفة مع المسيحيين، والدليل هو أنه في سورة الروم كان الـ....
وتخبره بهذه الحكاية الطويلة، وهذا رهان بيني وبينك إن إقتنع هو بما تقوله أنت

لا داعي ياعزيزي أن تقول أننا (كنا) نتعاطف معكم... فـ كنا هذه سيبها لزمانها ومكانها
نريد محبتكم وتعاطفكم اليوم.. لا الأمس




			- يا Peace تتهمني بجهل التفاسير المسيحية للعهدين و تدافع عن كل ما كتبته لك و ترفض دفاعي عن القرآن الكريم و تقرأ ما يحلو لك من تفاسير مع أني أخبرتك من قبل أن في كل ديانة يقسم الكتاب الى متشدد أو وسط أو متحرر ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما علاقة هؤلاء الثلاثة (المتشدد والمتحرر والوسط) عن التفاسير المسيحية أو الإسلامية؟
أنا لا أرفض دفاعك عن القرآن. ومن أنا لكي أقبل أو أرفض حريتك الشخصية؟
إنما قلت لك: إن اردت النقاش حول الآيات فأقرأ تفاسيرها فلدينا من التفاسير ماتساوي الدنيا
أما عن هؤلاء الثلاثة فإسمح لي أن اشرحها برؤيتي الخاصة، وأنت قل لي إن كانت فكرتك نفس فكرتي أم لا ..
سآخذ العقيدة المسيحية كمثال في شرحي للرؤية:

1. المتشدد:
هو الإنسان المسيحي، الذي يرى أن لابد من الشخص أن يتحلى بالإنجيل تماماً ويتمثل بالقديسين والقديسات كل التمثيل، وينسى مواكبة عصره..
ويضع إسم الله في كل شاردة و واردة.. وأحياناً مايكون عثرة لغير المسيحيين للدخول إلى المسيحية
ودائماً ما يغضب نحو أي خطأ للمسيحية(يغضب ولا يخطأ)
إنما هو في النهاية لم يقوم بأي أمر خطأ -نسبياً- وغالباً مايكون طيب القلب ومتسامح لتمثله بالإنجيل
2. المتحرر:
هو الإنسان المسيحي، أو بالأحرى الذي لا يعرف من المسيحية سوى إسمها
ولا يشعر بالذنب إتجاه إنغماسه بالذنوبه والخطايا الكبيرة والكثيرة ..
ولم يقرأ الإنجيل إلا في المناسبات، وأحياناً لا يقرأها كلياً
أما الكنيسة، فيكتفي بحضورها في المناسبات والإحتفالات أو مراسيم العزاء
ويرسم الصليب كزينة للمظهر.. وليس إيماناً بالجوهر
(هؤلاء يتكاثرون في أوروبا)
إنما هذا المتحرر من وقت لآخر يميل للمسيحية ولا يسمح لأحد أن يخطأ بحقها..
3. المتوسط:
وهو الإنسان مابين وبين، أي مابين الاول والثاني
يذهب للكنيسة في وقتها المحدد ويقرأ الإنجيل بين حين وحين وخاصة في وقت فراغه
ولا يخصص لها ولقراءتها وقتاً محدداً، وأحياناً تمر الأيام والأسابيع وهو  لايقرأ
إنما لابد لليل أن ينجلي ويعاود قراءتها مرة أخرى
وأكثر هؤلاء يكونون شمامسة في الكنيسة لنظرتهم الإيمانية التي تبدو مقارنة مع المتشددين قليلة..
(ينتشرون في كل بقاع الأرض)

نسيت أن تضيف يا أخي شخصية رابعة موجودة في كل دين وعقيدة وفكر:
المتطرف.. أنت بالتأكيد ياعزيزي كنت تقصد أن يكون التطرف هو التشدد
إنما يوجد الفرق
فالتشدد تم شرحه..
أما المتطرف:
فهو الذي يلوي معاني الكتاب المقدس فقط ليرضي أهواءه ورغباته
كما حصل في القرن العاشر وقت حروب الصليبية، لم يؤيد هذه الحروب سوى قساوسة الكنيسة
وهؤلاء كانوا من المتطرفين الذين إستخدموا الإنجيل كشماعة لأقوالهم ليقتلوا كل من هب ودب
 والإنجيل براءة من كل ذلك..

أنا كمسيحي لست ضد الثلاثة الاوليين، إنما ضد هذا الرابع لأنه تكلم كمسيحي وليس فيه أي شي مسيحي سوى إسمه..

أخرني إذن إن كنت مخطئاً أم لا..
وأين تضع هولاء المشايخ الذين يلعنون في العالم ليل نهار ويتعنصرون في حياتهم وآرائهم..
ولماذا وضعتهم في الخانة المحددة؟ إن كانوا متشددين فلماذا؟ وإن كانوا متطرفين لماذا؟ وهكذا...




			- تفرق الآن بين العهد القديم لوحده و العهدين معا ككتاب مقدس للكنيسة؟ لا أعلم كيف و أنتم مؤمنون بالدينونة و نزول المسيح في مملكة اسرائيل ثانية ليحاكم غير المؤمنين به بل أن هناك تأكيدات كثيرة من منظمات غير حكومية بتقديم الدعم المادي لإسرائيل في حربها ضد المسلمين و العرب و تقول التسامح؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لن أكرر كلما كلامي...
أنام لم اقل: إسرائيل هي المسيحية.. ولم اقل أن أمريكا هي المسيحية
ولم اقل أن الفاتيكان المسيحية..
إنما الكتاب المقدس هو وحده الذي يمثل المسيحية
ولن ازيد على ذلك.. ستقول لي عرب إسرائيل.. فعادة أنا لا أحب الخوض في السياسة..

أما عن نزول المسيح له كل المجد في إسرائيل فهي رموز قد نأخذها بالمعنى أو لا نأخذها..
ثم أن هذا لا علاقة له بكل ما أقوله من الصبح ياعزيزي فادي؟؟




			- أنظر حولك في جميع الصحف و الأخبار و أكتب في ورقة خانتين المظلوم و الظالم فسترى بأي ديانة يدين الظالم .(حتى القوات الهولندية التي جاءت لتحفظ السلام في البوسنة و الهرسك قامت بذبح 8000 رجل مسلم في مجزرة سريبارينتسا وهي مدينة بوسنية مسلمة في شمال البوسنة و الهرسك فهل هذا هو التسامح ! هل هذا ما أمركم به مسيحكم؟ هذا غير طبعا الصرب أصحاب الفضل الأول في الابادة لمسلمي البوسنة و البلقان، لما كل هذا الحقد على المسلمين في اوروبا؟ لما قال ميتران للرئيس البوسني و هو يصعد الطائرة : أنا جئت و لكن لا تحلم بقيام دولة مسلمة في أوروبا، ما ذنب الرجال و النساء و الأطفال و الشيوخ في المقابر الجماعية التي حدثت و الابادة ضدهم ؟؟؟)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مرة أخرى تأتي لي بهذه الكلمات الإنشائية.. وتدخل بالسياسة
وكأنك تصور أن المسلمين في العالم الإسلام هم ملائكة تسبح للخالق بكرة وأصيلاً وتلبس الثياب البيضاء ومن جنبيها أجنحة بيضاء..
العالم كله يعرف من هم المسلمين من خلال التفجيرات المباركة تلك.. تفجيرات 11 أيلول/سبتمبر
لماذا أضيع وقتي وأبربر كثيراً وأثرثر طويلاً ؟
إفتح الستالايت على قناة الأقصى أو قناة إقرأ أو قناة المجد أو قناة الناس
لتعرف ما اقصده..
إنما مرة أخرى لا تفتح معي مواضيع السياسة.. أرجوك فادي




			- الاسلام ديانة تبشيرية للعالم أجمع نسخت ما قبلها من الشرائع كما نسخت المسيحية من قبل اليهودية (رأي الاسلام) و كانت اليهودية لبني اسرائيل و حتى الانبياء في القرآن كلهم كانوا مسؤولين فقط عن من بعثوا لهم.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي لما لا تعتنق للديانة البهائية التي لا تقل (تنسخاً) عنكم ؟
فهم يرون أن الديانة البهائية نسخت الديانة الإسلامية كما نسخت الأخيرة المسيحية، وكما فعلت المسيحية باليهودية..
ويبلغ تعدادهم بالملايين حسب آخر الأحصائيات..
للتو رأيت منطقتك فعرفت بإنك كويتي.. اهلاً بإبن العم 
أعود للموضوع..
لا اريد أن اشتت الموضوع إنما لابد أن يأتي يوماً لتدرس كيفية هذا التنسيخ الذي يفعله الله ببني البشر؟؟
فهذا ليس إله!!.. لأنه يشتت البشرية من خلال شرائعه المتنقلة..
نحن ليس لدينا المسيحية تنسخ اليهودية..
هذا موضوع طويل آخر سنعود له فيما بعد..


يا اللقهر!!.. إنتهى وقتي




			و السلام عليك يا صديقي و سامحنى لو أطلت عليك و أنتظر منك أن تصالحني على ما عاتبتك عليه ههههه.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سلام يسوع معاك حبيب قلبي..
بالعكس أنا مبسوط للحديث معك.. إنما مع الأسف وقتي قارب عالإنتهاء..





			صديقك : محمد فادي عفت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أرجوك عزيزي محمد  لاتكتب إسمك الكامل حفاظاً على سلامتك اخي..

سلام يسوع حبيب قلبي*


----------



## أَمَة (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*



> اقتباس:
> - الاسلام ديانة تبشيرية للعالم أجمع نسخت ما قبلها من الشرائع كما نسخت المسيحية من قبل اليهودية (رأي الاسلام) و كانت اليهودية لبني اسرائيل و حتى الانبياء في القرآن كلهم كانوا مسؤولين فقط عن من بعثوا لهم.
> عزيزي لما لا تعتنق للديانة البهائية التي لا تقل (تنسخاً) عنكم ؟
> فهم يرون أن الديانة البهائية نسخت الديانة الإسلامية كما نسخت الأخيرة المسيحية، وكما فعلت المسيحية باليهودية..


 
أحسنت الرد يا بيس
الرب يباركك ويقويك أكثر وأكثر في إيمانك​ 
أعجبتني دعوتك الى العزيز فادي باعتناق البهائية
لأنها نسخت الاسلام 
ومن يعلم ماذا سيأتي بعدها لينسخها
وهيك يبقى في تجديد دائم ​


> اقتباس:
> و السلام عليك يا صديقي و سامحنى لو أطلت عليك و أنتظر منك أن تصالحني على ما عاتبتك عليه ههههه.
> سلام يسوع معاك حبيب قلبي..
> بالعكس أنا مبسوط للحديث معك.. إنما مع الأسف وقتي قارب عالإنتهاء..
> ...


 
يا سلام على قلبك الطيب يا بيس
هيك يكون قلب كل من عرف المسيح​ 
وسلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح مع الجميع​​​


----------



## أَمَة (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*



> اقتباس:
> - الاسلام ديانة تبشيرية للعالم أجمع نسخت ما قبلها من الشرائع كما نسخت المسيحية من قبل اليهودية (رأي الاسلام) و كانت اليهودية لبني اسرائيل و حتى الانبياء في القرآن كلهم كانوا مسؤولين فقط عن من بعثوا لهم.
> عزيزي لما لا تعتنق للديانة البهائية التي لا تقل (تنسخاً) عنكم ؟
> فهم يرون أن الديانة البهائية نسخت الديانة الإسلامية كما نسخت الأخيرة المسيحية، وكما فعلت المسيحية باليهودية..


 
أحسنت الرد يا بيس
الرب يباركك ويقويك أكثر وأكثر في إيمانك​ 
أعجبتني دعوتك الى العزيز فادي باعتناق البهائية
لأنها نسخت الاسلام 
ومن يعلم ماذا سيأتي بعدها لينسخها
وهيك يبقى في تجديد دائم ​


> اقتباس:
> و السلام عليك يا صديقي و سامحنى لو أطلت عليك و أنتظر منك أن تصالحني على ما عاتبتك عليه ههههه.
> 
> سلام يسوع معاك حبيب قلبي..
> ...


 
 
يا سلام على قلبك الطيب يا بيس
هيك يكون قلب كل من عرف المسيح​ 
وسلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح مع الجميع​​​


----------



## peace_86 (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

*أشكر العزيزة أمة على ردودها وتنوريها للصفحة..
أما عن البهائية، لم اقصد طبعاً -كما تعلم- أن أقوم بإعلان للبهائية
إنما أردت من أخي العزيز فادي على مقصدي في هذا الموضوع
وأن هذا مطب وقعوا فيه المسلمون حين قالوا أن الديانة الإسلام نسخت المسيحية
وها نرى اليوم البهائية يرددون نفس الأقوال الإسلامية بقولهم أن البهائية نسخت الإسلام
حتى انهم لديهم كتاب خاص يحتفظون به.. ويعتبرون أن القرآن رغم قدسيته إلا انه أصابه التحريف
ألا تذكرنا هذه المقولات بمشايخ الإسلام؟ حين يصفون أن الإنجيل اصابه التحريف
إنما البهائية على الأقل هم أقل قسوة من المسلمين
فالبهائية تحترم القرآن لكونها كتاب منزل(قديم)
أما المسلمين فقاربوا أن يدوسوا على كتابنا المقدس بأقدامهن

الآن سيأتيني أخي العزيز فادي ليتهمني بأني أنسب أفعال المسلمين الشاذة..
إنما سأذكره بحدث حصل مع محمد نبي الإسلام نفسه، حين كان يقرأ عمر بن الخطاب التوراة بالعبرانية
فقال محمد له: ياعمر، ألقي التوارة بعيداً عن يدك.. فوالله لو جاء النبي موسى لأتبعني

سلام ونعمة..*


----------



## أَمَة (21 يونيو 2008)

> *فقال محمد له: ياعمر، ألقي التوارة بعيداً عن يدك.. فوالله لو جاء النبي موسى لأتبعني*


 


أشكرك يا بيس
أنا طبعا فهمت قصدك، وشكرا على ردك​ 
أعجبني ما أوردته في نهاية ردك عن محمد وقراءة عمر في التوراة... هذه معلومة جديدة لي. ​ 
احب أن اعلق على ذلك الحدث.
لو كان محمد عارفا من هو الله حق المعرفة لما حلف به اولا.
السيد المسيح له المجد اوصانا بعدم الحلفان، قائلا في انجيل متى الاصحاح الخامس ما يلي:​ 

[q-bible] 33 «أَيْضاً سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ. 
34 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللَّهِ.  
35 وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ. 
36 وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ. 
37 بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.​[/q-bible]

وثانيا انظر الى قوله: " *لو جاء النبي موسى لأتبعني"*​ 
قمة الكبرياء التي لا يملك مثلها سوى الشيطان الذي اراد دائما أن يجعل من نفسه الها على البشر، 
ولذلك يقلد الرب يسوع المسيح بكل شئ،
وقد نجح في محمد.​ 
ليكن سلام الرب يسوع مع الجميع​


----------



## harun yahya (21 يونيو 2008)

الله الله

تحويل كنائس بلجيكا الى مساجد

نقلا عن الجزيره

نقلا عن وكالة أنباء بلجيكيه 


الله الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 {يُرِيدُونَ أَن يُطْفِؤُواْ نُورَ اللّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَيَأْبَى اللّهُ إِلاَّ أَن يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ }التوبة32​


----------



## harun yahya (21 يونيو 2008)

وألمانيا تبيع الكنائس بسبب هجرها وصعوبة الإنفاق عليها

برلين ـ المصريون (رصد) : بتاريخ 4 - 6 - 2008
يعتزم الكاثوليك والبروتستانت (النصارى) في ألمانيا بيع عدد من الكنائس التابعة لهم أو تحويلها إلى استخدامات أخرى، حيث توجد نحو 35 ألف كنيسة بروتستانتية وكاثوليكية في المدن والبلدات والقرى الألمانية.
وفي حين لا تزال المسيحية (النصرانية) شديدة التجذُّر في البلاد فإن أعداد مرتادي هذه الكنائس تتراجع بشكل مذهل، كما تجد الكنائس صعوبة شديدة في الإنفاق على مدارسها ودور رياض الأطفال التابعة لها وبرامجها الاجتماعية العديدة، فضلاً عن تمويل الأنشطة التبشيرية (التنصيرية) في إفريقيا وآسيا وأمريكا اللاتينية.
وحسب مجلة المجتمع ؛ تهدد الأزمة المالية العميقة أكبر طائفتيْن دينيتيْن في ألمانيا، حيث تشير الدراسات إلى أن نحو 30% من كنائسها ربما يتعيَّن بيعها لأغراض تجارية.



نقلا عن جريدة المصريون
​


----------



## harun yahya (21 يونيو 2008)

(1/5)خمس كنائس بريطانيا تختفي عام 2030 !

نقلا عن جريدة telegraph​


----------



## أَمَة (22 يونيو 2008)

harun yahya قال:


> {يُرِيدُونَ أَن يُطْفِؤُواْ نُورَ اللّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَيَأْبَى اللّهُ إِلاَّ أَن يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ }التوبة32​


 
أرني النور الذي في الإسلام
واريك من هم الكافرون​ 

الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله
وقد ظهر لنـــــــــــا...
مبارك وممجد ومسبح اسمه
الى الدهـــور​ 






​


----------



## أَمَة (22 يونيو 2008)

harun yahya قال:


> وألمانيا تبيع الكنائس بسبب هجرها وصعوبة الإنفاق عليها​
> 
> 
> برلين ـ المصريون (رصد) : بتاريخ 4 - 6 - 2008
> ...


 

هارون يا هارون...
يعني المسلمين يحتاجون الى سلبيات الآخر
ليثبتوا ايجابياتهم؟​ 
الا تدري ان النتيجة الحسابية هي سلبا؟
في كل مرة تضيف السلب الى الإيجاب
تكون النتيجة سلبا.​ 
الرب ينوركم ​ 





​


----------



## fadywolf (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صديقي Peace شكرا لردك علي بسرعة و كما نتآخى في الإنسانية مع اختلاف دياناتنا أرجو من الأخوان الآخرين مؤاخاتنا و ليس وقف موقف المشجع و المهلل لكل كلمة يقولها Peace أو أنا فنحن نتحاور بهدوء و لسنا بحاجة لمن يقول على سيدي محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم شيطان (و العياذ بالله) فمحمد الذي تتكلمون عنه هكذا لم يسب المسيح أبدا ولا مريم العذراء بل بالعكس قال عنهم الكثير من الطيب و المدح.

-صديقي Peace أعذرني هذه الأيام لأن نفسيتي في الحضيض قليلا لمشاكل عائلية بيني و بين الوالد (أنت تعرف الآباء) و لذلك اعذرني على عدم الرد بسرعة .
- صديقي، تقول أن الرب كتب لموسى هذه الحروب في التشريع سواء لقساوة القلوب أو أيا كان لن أناقش و لكن أقول لك هذا تفسيرك و تفسير المسيحي و اليهودي للآيات كما تعيبون علينا تصديقنا بالجهاد الحربي ضد من اعتدى علينا، فهل يجب السكوت على من اعتدى علينا لنكون متسامحين في نظركم؟
- تاني بتقول المساجد و الدعاء عليكم ، ما الذي عملته لكي يدعي عليك امام المسجد؟ أخبرتك من قبل امام المسجد يدعو على من و ليس الدعاء هو من سيجلب الخراب على الدول المعتدية و انما لا يغير الله ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم فلا نقعد و نقول يارب هاتلنا حقنا و الله هايجيب حقنا و لكن قل اعملوا ،فهمت قصدي!
- العهد الجديد لم يأتي بتشريع للقوانين في الحياة كالعهد القديم و انما هو في مجمله يحكي عن المسيح و حياته و بعض العظات الانسانية و كما قلت فهي حياة بين الرب و الانسان و كما هي مكملة لليهودية و بإعتراف الاسلام لقساوة قلوب اليهود نزلت المسيحية رحمة لبني اسرائيل بعدما غضب الله عليهم و لزم بالطبع اتخاذ التوراة أيضا مكملا للكتب المقدس المسيحي و اعترفت الكنيسة بالاثنين معا و ليس بواحد فلا يمكن الفصل الا في بعض الاحكام كالزواج عندكم بما نسخه العهد الجديد من احكام قديمة في التوارة.
- أظن أن أن المفروض أن العهدين يمكن أن ينفعوا حتى آخر الزمان و ليس 2008 فقط يا صديقي!!!
- قلت لك من قبل يا صديقي أنا لا أرائي احدا و ليست سورة الروم لكي ابين أننا نحبكم فمهما فعلنا و انت تعلم لن ترضوا عنا الا بعد الاعتراف بالمسيح ربا و لكن أردت أن اربط لك شيئا أننا لنا نفس الرب و نحن نعترف بالمسيجية و اليهودية ديانات سماوية و لكننا اختلفنا في طبيعة المسيح و طبيعة الرب فقل تقربا أننا نعبد نعبد الآب فقط ولا احد سواه و لذلك تعاطف مع الروم المسلمون، أما حكاية محبتنا الآن فهل ترى أن المسلمين في أي دولة عربية يقطعون أوصال المسيحيين أو يصلبوهم كل يوم؟؟؟ لا أدري لما هذا الاحساس بالاضطهاد ! أنا معك في شيء  وهو مثلا في مصر ممنوع أن يكون رئيس الجمهورية مسيحي ولا بعض الوزارات الحيوية مثل الدفاع و الداخليه و الخارجية و ممنوع أن يصل المسيحي في الجيش لأكثر من قائد فرقة و في الشرطة لأكثر من مساعد وزير الداخلية ، لكن أنظر أنت كيف يمكن لمسيحي أن يحكم دولة 93% منها مسلمون؟؟ أو أن يمسك بعض المناصب الكبيرة في الدولة؟ الأقلية في أي بلد في العالم لا يمكن أن تصبح الحاكمة والا فسدت الدولة كسوريا مثلا و العراق و انظر ماذا يحدث فيهما لأن العلويين في سوريا حكموا الدولة و في العراق حكم السنة الأكثرية الشيعية فحتى لو كانوا من نفس الديانة مع اختلاف المذهب فإن قلبك سيكون مع عشيرتك و بعدين هل هناك أقلية في أوروبا أو أمريكا تحكم او تصل لمناصب عليا؟؟
- أضحكني كثيرا دعوتك لي للبهائية مع ما فيها من الكثير من الأكاذيب عن المدعو بهاء الله فهو شخص جمع ما بين المسيحية و اليهودية والاسلام و كون ديانة بلا تشريع بل هو يعترف بزرادشت و بوذا و كرشنا كمحمد و موسى و المسيح يعني الديانات السماوية التي دعت لله تعالى مع اختلافها نفس الآخرين فهل هذا ليس منافق و مدعي للنبوة؟؟ ثم أنه من سيرته سترى أنه مدعي للنبوة هو أخوه صبح الأزل الذي اخترع البابية و انبثقت منها البهائية يعني خلطبيطة و ليست ديانة و أنظر معي يا صديقي لبعض عقائدهم:
عقائد البهائية وأفكارها وشعائرها :


1. الإيمان بحلول الله في بعض خلقه، وأن الله قد حلَّ في "الباب" و"البهاء".
2. الإيمان بتناسخ الكائنات، وأن الثواب والعقاب يقع على الأرواح فقط.
3. الاعتقاد بأن جميع الأديان صحيحة، ويرون ضرورة توحيد جميع الأديان في دين واحد هو البهائية.
4. يقولون بنبوة بوذا وكنفوشيوس وبراهما وزرادشت وأمثالهم من حكماء الهند والصين والفرس. 
5. يؤمنون - موافقة للمسيحيين - بصلب المسيح ماراءاة منهم لهم.
6. ينكرون معجزات الأنبياء وحقيقة الملائكة والجن كما ينكرون الجنة والنار . 
7. يحرمون الحجاب على المرأة، ويحللون المتعة، ويدعون إلى شيوعية النساء والأموال.
8. يقولون إن دين الباب ناسخ لشريعة الاسلام و المسيحية و اليهودية.
9. يؤولون القيامة بظهور البهاء، أما قبلتهم فهي إلى البهجة بعكا بفلسطين بدلاً من المسجد الحرام.
10. الصلاة عندهم تؤدى في اليوم ثلاث مرات في اليوم، كل صلاة ثلاث ركعات، صبحا وظهرا ومساء، والوضوء لها بماء الورد، وإن لم يوجد فيكتفون بالبسملة "بسم الله الأطهر الأطهر" خمس مرات .
11. لا يجوزون الصلاة جماعة إلا عند الصلاة على الميت.
12. يقدّس البهائيون العدد تسعة عشر، ويجعلون عدد أشهر السنة تسعة عشر شهرا، عدد كل شهر تسعة عشر يوما.
13. يصوم البهائيون شهرا بهائيا واحدا هو شهر العلا ويبدأ من 2 إلى 21 مارس وهو آخر الشهور البهائية، وفيه يجب الامتناع عن تناول الطعام من الشروق إلى الغروب، ويعقب شهر صومهم عيد النيروز.
14. يحرم البهائيون الجهاد وحمل السلاح وإشهاره ضد  الأعداء خدمة للمصالح الاستعمارية .
15. ينكرون أن محمداً - خاتم النبيين - مدعين استمرار الوحي بعده.
16. يبطلون الحج إلى مكة، ولهذا كان حجهم إلى حيث دفن "بهاء الله" في البهجة بعكا بفلسطين.

عموما ليس هذا هو موضوعنا فلا نخوض فيه أكثر من هذا.
- شرع الله الشرائع في اعتقادنا كمسلمين كاليهودية لبني اسرائيل و قست الشرائع فيها عليهم لقساوتهم و هذا معروف عندكم و عندنا و شرع المسيحية رحمة من الله تعالى عليهم و خصوصا بعدما قتلوا الأنبياء و نسوا الله تعالى ثم شرع الإسلام كدين للبشرية و جعل الرسالة عامة (طبعا حسب الفكر الاسلامي) و لو شاء لشرع ديانة واحدة فقط و لم يشرع غيرها فلا تستهزء بالله يا صديقي.
- لا اريد أن اكرر لك عندك المواقع المسيحية و الاسلامية الكثيرة التي تبين كذب و ادعاء بهاء الله و موقف الكنيسة و الأزهر منه و ليكون في معلومك يا صديقي بالعكس البهائية لا تكذب أي ديانة ولا تقول بتحريف أي كتاب و انما كلهم متحدون في بوتقة واحدة ليصلوا للكتاب الأقدس حتى التي تعبد الأصنام منها.
- اعذرني صديقي سوف اكمل ردي لأني فعلا تعب نفسيا من مشاكل خاصة بي ولا أستطيع حتى الجلوس على الكمبيوتر.

سلامي لك يا صديقي


----------



## harun yahya (22 يونيو 2008)

أمة قال:


> هارون يا هارون...
> 
> يعني المسلمين يحتاجون الى سلبيات الآخر
> ليثبتوا ايجابياتهم؟
> ...







فزوره دي ؟؟

بص اساس الموضوع ايه واحد فرحان ان فيه جماعات (( متطرفه )) على حد قوله يطالبون بوقف افتتاح المساجد و و و ... والردود سعاده بالغه وتبريكات 

جئت بأخبار جميله لكي يفرح أكتر من فرح ورد وبارك وهنى في ردوده 

إنت بأه كنت فأي موضوع وكتبت ردك ده ؟​


----------



## fadywolf (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

صديقي Peace العزيز،
السلام عليك و رحمة الله تعالى،
أما بعد ،
فالحمد لله أنهيت بعض المشاكل بعدما طبعا طلبت رضا أبي و أمي علي فرضاهما بعد رضا الله تعالى و في القرآن و كما أكيد علمت من قبل المسيح عليه السلام قال في المهد عندما كان يدافع عن أمه العذراء مريم عليها السلام ضد اليهود :" وبراً بوالدتي ولم يجعلني جباراً شقيا " صدق الله العظيم .

المهم فليس هذا موضوعنا هههههههههههه،
 صديقي العزيز أنا لي طريقة غريبة في الكتابة قد أكون تعودت عليها لأني حتى أيام الدراسة كنت أقسم كل شيء لنقاط و لكن أعذرني على هذه الطريقة و لنبدأ:
- " نصرت بالرعب لمسيرة شهر " صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، فعلا هذا حقيقي و دعني أشرح لك معناها ، يا صديقي يا من تعقل و تطالب بعدم أخذ أنصاف الآيات أو الفهم السطحي للآيات و الأحاديث، فعلا نصر سيدنا محمد في معاركه مع كفار الجزيرة العربية بإلقاء الله تعالى الرعب على أعدائه و الدليل ان اعداد المسلمين كانت في كل الغزوات أقل من أعداد الكفار فراجع  بدر و احد و حتى الأحزاب و هذا فقط نصرة ضد أعدائه و في القرآن أن الله كان يرسل الملائكة لتقاتل مع المسلمين ضد الكفار (طبعا لن تصدقها مع أن في العهد القديم العجيب العجاب) لدرجة أن خالد بن الوليد قال قبل اسلامه: "واللات و العزى لأن أتباع محمدا تقاتل معهم السماء فما رأيت يوماً سيفي تثاقل علي ، ولا رأيت همتي قد نضبت في قتال الا معهم و لازاد همي الا قبل ملاقاتهم و كلما سمعت تكبيرهم خفق قلب فرسان قريش رعبا و ما رأيت الواحد فيهموا الا  وبعشرة منا و فرساننا أشجع العرب بطشا و لكن محمدا و أتباعه لم يرهبوا منا فواللات و العزى ليسوا لوحدهم" . وهذا بالطبع قبل اسلامه و ليس هو بمدح للمسلمين و الاسلام بعده و كلنا يعرف من هو خالد بن الوليد و كيف دوخ الروم  والفرس و انتصر عليهم كما دوخ المسلمين في معركة احد بعدما نسوا فجأة المعركة و اتجهوا للغنائم و التف حولهم خالد بن الوليد.
 - تتكلم عن قناة المجد و غيرها!!!! الم ترى قناة الحياة و أقسم لك و هذه بنفسي رأيتها ، سمعت عن قناة الحياة من أحد المواقع و كيف تسب الاسلام و للأسف أنا فضولي جدا و قلت أفتح على القناة أراى ماذا يفعلون و أقسم لك رأيت قسيسا لبنانيا مسيحيا بعين معصوبة في مقابلة مع مقدم البرنامج و لو رأيت الأسلوب الركيك الذي يتكلم به من المفترض رجل دين وقور لضحكت و أنت مسيحي، الأخ يتهم الاسلام بأنه هو السبب في تخلف بعض من يدينون به ، نسى بالطبع الأخ أوروبا في القرن السابع عشر و الثامن عشر كيف كانت ، و نسى أيضا دولا غنية بالنفط مثل الخليج العربي و نسى أيضا دولا اسلامية الآن هي تسمى بنمور آسيا كماليزيا و اندونيسيا و سنغافورة و كيف تعج مصر بالعقول العربية الرائعة و نسى العلم الذي ورثه الأوروبيين من العرب و اتهم فقط الاسلام بأنه دين جهل و أول سورة نزلت فيه" أقرأ بسم ربك الذي خلق ، خلق الانسان من علق ،أقرأ و ربك الأكرم ، الذي علم بالقلم" و كان يدين اليهود بأنهم كالحمير تحمل أسفارا لا تقرأها، هذا طبعا غير السباب المقذع ، كل ما أريد منك الرد عليه هو كيف أنت تقول المسيح علمني و علمني و علمني و تفعل هذا ؟؟؟ أين التحلي بأخلاق المسيح ؟ أين المحبة التي تتدعى و خصوصا من بعض رجال الدين؟؟.
- أنتم تقولون أن قرآننا يتهمكم بالكفر و الشرك بالله و أنكم في النار ، يا صديقي قلت لك من قبل هذه وجهة نظر الاسلام كما وجهة نظر المسيحية أن سيدنا محمد هو مدعي للنبوة و أنه من الأنبياء الكذبة هذا حقك كما هو حقي فإن كنت سوف أقول أنك أنت الصحيح فالأولى اذا ان يدعو سيدنا محمد للمسيحية و ليس للإسلام ، و لكن مع ذلك يقول القرآن أن المسيحية و اليهودية دينان من عند الله (هذا الله هو من تسبوه و تسموه اله الاسلام و اله الشيطان) و لكن أتباعه بعد فترة قد أشركوا مع الله المسيح أو عزير في اليهودية ، لكن أنظر للمدأ فأنا أعترف بك كدين و لكن الناس أخطؤا بعد ذلك و لذلك نزل الاسلام فهي وجهة نظر فلست أدري لما الشكوى من أن الاسلام و المسلمين يقولون أنكم على خطأ فأنت أيضا تقول اني على خطا و أنت لو ذهبت لمصر و دخلت بعض الدروس (وأنا لم أدخلها احقاقا للصدق و لكن لي اصدقاء مسيحيون عزيزيون على قلبي نتكلم براحتنا في الدين مع بعض) لرأيت كيف يسب الاسلام أو سيدنا محمد سواء مباشرة أو بالتلميح و الأحداث كثيرة في مثر كالمسرحية، يعني هي هياها ، ولا ايه يا صديقي؟
- الاسلام أن معك جاء كاليهودية فيه بعض من أحكام يعتبرها البشر قاسية و التهديد و الوعيد بأنك لو كنت غير صالح فسوف تدخل النار و تعذب و لكن كما هناك هذه الأحكام هناك الترغيب في عمل الخير و الصلاح في الأمور لكي تدخل الجنة و يضحكني كثيرا أعتبار و العياذ بالله أن الله اله زنى و خمر و غيرها و للأسف تفسرون كما يحلو لكم بما في وصف الجنة و هو موضوع آخر ، الفكرة أنه و اليهودية جاءا مخالفين للمسيحية في الاعتراف بالجنة و النار و الثواب و العقاب و لكن المسيحية هي أن تعرف المسيح و مهما فعلت فهو سيسامحك عموما ليس هذا قصدي و انما خالفتهم المسيحية بالكلام الكثير عن الحب و الفداء و الرحمة و لكن الفكرة في الاسلام هي أن الله قد خلقك فاعبده و اشكره و اعترف به ربا ولا تخطأ فتغضبه فهل تريد أن تحسس الرب بأنه لا يهمك و أنك ستعمل كل ماتريده و تعربد و لا تريده أن يخبرك بأنك سوف تدخل النار أو تعذب؟؟؟ فلو فعل ذلك و جئت يوم القيامة مفاجئ أنك سوف تعذب فأقل شيء هو أن تاقول أنك يا رب لم تحذرني ، لذا جاءت أحكام الاسلام بها التحذير من الآخرة و القصاص في الدنيا كاليهودية.
- طبعا أنا احس بأني ضعت لأنك و أن رددنا مرتان هههههههه فاعذرني إن كررت كلامي.، كل ما أريدك أن تفهمه أن هناك الكثير مما تعيبونه على الاسلام هو بالأحرى وجهة نظر يجب أن تكون مخالفة لك والا عندها سوف تكون ديانة واحدة و ما كنا نكتب لبعضنا يا صديقي، فلما لا نقول أنك اذا كنت مسيحي و مقتنع و انتهى الأمر بالنسبة لك و أن مسلم و مقتنع و الحمدلله و انتهى الأمر بالنسبة لي فلنتمنى لعبضنا الخير كل حسب ديانته و نقول لو كنت يا رب على خطأ فسامحنى و نور لي الطريق الصحيح و لو كنت المصيب فاهدي صديقي لما فيه الخير و صلاح أمره ، و بهذا نبتعد عن المتشددين و المتطرفين فكلنا لنا يوم هو الفيصل بيننا فلما لا نكون أخوة ؟؟؟؟

أرجو أن تصلك رسالتي بالأخوة و أن تنشرها معي هنا للإخاء بيننا كلنا و البعد عن الضغينة و الكره فكل له دينه و الله هو الذي يحاسب و لسنا نحن.

و السلام عليك يا صديقي في كل وقت و كل مكان وحين.
صديقك،
محمد فادي


----------



## fadywolf (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

صديقي العزيز Peace,

سامحنى على تأخري لمده أسبوعين حيث أنني عقبال عندك قد تزوجت للأسف و اتدبست خلاص ههههه،

أشتقت للكلام معك و أرجو منك أن ارى ردا لك لأني فعلا مشتاق لك ،

أخيك المسلم،

محمد فادي عفت


----------



## أَمَة (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*



fadywolf قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> صديقي العزيز Peace,
> سامحنى على تأخري لمده أسبوعين حيث أنني عقبال عندك قد تزوجت للأسف و اتدبست خلاص ههههه،
> أشتقت للكلام معك و أرجو منك أن ارى ردا لك لأني فعلا مشتاق لك ،
> ...


 
مبروك زواجك وألف مبروك يا محمد
ولا تقل: تزوجت للأسف واتدبست حتى ولو كان عن طريق المزاح
لأن اللي يمزح مع العفريت يطلعلو.​ 
أرجو المعذرة لأني أرد على رسالتك الموجهة الى Peace
والسبب هو أن الحبيب Peace غير متواجد حاليا ليرد عليك. 
إن آخر مشاركة له في المنتدى كانت يوم 26 من الشهر الماضي.
هو مسافر خلال الصيف بكامله ولم يأخذ معه جهاز الكموبيوتر.
سأوصل له رسالتك اذا استطعت.​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## fadywolf (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: *** طالبوا بوقف افتتاح المساجد ومنع وصول مهاجرين مسلمين *** مبروك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ميرسي أوي يا أمة على تهنئتك الرقيقة ، أنا طبعا بمزح بحكاية اني اتدبست (أنتي عارفة احنا الرجال لازم كده نمزح بالجواز نبقى عايزين نتجوز و عاملين فيها اننا هاندخل القفص خلاص و الحرية تضيع مننا هههه)

شعورك نبيل جدا و ذوق كتير  و انشاء الله نكون كلنا اخوة حتى لو اختلفنا و نحب بعضنا

و بالنسبة ل Peace ياريت لو تقدري توصلي ليه و تطمنيني عليه 

ميرسي كتير 
أخوكي المسلم،

محمد فادي عفت


----------



## SALVATION (14 يوليو 2008)

_اللى ربنا عيزه يكون هوه صالح ويحب الصلاح لكل البشر
يارب ادخل 
شكراااا كتير على الاخبار وربنا يباركك​_


----------



## مينا ابن الملك (19 يوليو 2008)

:d  نشكر المسيح


----------

